# Show Time



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok...guess I am going to start this here too.
as those of you who know me, I have had a bad year. It is now in my past, and it is time to put the past where it belongs.
I am going to post pics of me. Stating in May of 03, when I think I was looking near my best. With the stress and strains of working multiple jobs, my physique has slowly gone downhill. I will start with the oldest adn move towards when I am presently looking like. It isn't pretty...but, when you are the bottom, there is only one way to go. I have just started a slightly different split to get ready for snow board season:
DAY:
1) Legs
2) Chest / Bis
3) Off
4) Back
5) Delts / Tris
6) Off
7) Repeat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Stats:
basics:
Name:
Age: 34 (Dec. 1)
Height: 5'9"
Weight: ...205... 
Waist: ..37  
BF %:  ?  (guessing 22 - 23%?)
Start Date: 9 November, 04
End Date:   1 March, 05


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Burner, good luck with all your goals... you can do whatever you set your mind to!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Wahoooooooooooo Burner, Good luck mate...see ya at the finish line


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm gonna kick yourrrrrrrrrrr buuuuuuuttttay..............I'm gonna kickkkkkkkkk yourrrrrrrr buuuuuuuutay......hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..

That being said - Good luck B


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ok...guess I am going to start this here too.
> as those of you who know me, I have had a bad year. It is now in my past, and it is time to put the past where it belongs.
> I am going to post pics of me. Stating in May of 03, when I think I was looking near my best. With the stress and strains of working multiple jobs, my physique has slowly gone downhill. I will start with the oldest adn move towards when I am presently looking like. It isn't pretty...but, when you are the bottom, there is only one way to go. I have just started a slightly different split to get ready for snow board season:
> DAY:
> ...


 You, p-funk and i seem to have very similar splits. 

 Good luck, amigo!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

because we rule!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes!
I was trying to post pics lsat night, but it seems the forum knows I have posted some of them previously in other journals. So...after an exhausted search, I found some. I think I may rename them, so I can get tehm all here. I am REALLY hesitant of the latest pics...they are HORRIBLE.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

ok..here's some pics..if they work...going from older to newer. It is'nt a good story...
bear with.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...done=http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

The first pic is in '99. (Lake Powell)
THe posing pics are: May 03. (in blue shorts)
The one with me in the khaki shorts are in Aug 03
THe white boxers are dec - Jan. 04?
the nasty ones are from a couple days ago.
THe pool shots were from trip to Cozumel '03.
I am really not wanting to much feed back on the last shots in grey shorts. I am REALLY depressed that I have allowed myself to look like this.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

You are SUCH a tease


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You are SUCH a tease


 I'm _sayin'_!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

...ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...the anticipation..he's really building us up for this...and DAMN, I have to go home now....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm WORKING ON IT!
> 
> oh..and y'all aren't allowed to laugh..or cringe with the latest pics..i am REALLY reluctant to show y'all these...


 The only way I'll laugh is if you're wearing a thong, or a clown suit. Or one of those ridiculous "Kiss me I'm Irish" or "Kiss me I'm italian" t-shirts (nothing against my Irish and Italian brothers and sisters).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm WORKING ON IT!
> 
> oh..and y'all aren't allowed to laugh..or cringe with the latest pics..i am REALLY reluctant to show y'all these...




I showed you mine mister!!!!!  I better recieve my personal set.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

you're not bad in ANY of the pics.  

AND i NOTICE YOU HAVE HORSE STUFF!!!!! I love love love love horses.  I use to show them.  I had a quarter horse I showed in western, trail, poles, barrells,etc...she and I were champion barrell racers.  I also showed Saddle Seat where the "rider" wears a tux like outfit, hat and crop...The horse I showed saddle seat in was a tennessee walker, Palomino with long flowing mane and tail....I felt bad for him when it came to showing because of the weights I had to add to his shoes...The heavier the weight, the higher the step "prance."  he was soooooooooooooooo beautiful....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Dude. THere's nothing to laugh about, you don't look bad, the way you built up the expectations around here damn! 

 And you've got a KILLER SMILE. Wowza!

 As for horses, I've never even ridden a horse, so um... hahhaha Babs, that's all you darlin'! Didn't even notice he has horse stuff!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks!
I am not too bad in any of those..except for the ones I took the other day...

That was actually at the Ex's house. She used to be a trainer and was in dressage. (sp) I've ridden horses..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

oops sorry B


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dude. THere's nothing to laugh about, you don't look bad, the way you built up the expectations around here damn!
> 
> And you've got a KILLER SMILE. Wowza!
> 
> As for horses, I've never even ridden a horse, so um... hahhaha Babs, that's all you darlin'! Didn't even notice he has horse stuff!


thanks, Ivy!
I'm not too worried about MOST of those. lts the RECENT ones I am really upset about...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> oops sorry B


no wories, babe!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

So Burner, when are you posting the bad pics!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BC..have I mentioned...I luv u 2?

The last ones..in grey shorts...really bad..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

B ... you're not that far gone.  You built it up a little too much in my opinion.  

And the good thing about it, you're about to do something about what you don't like.  I don't even have the guts to post such pictures ... 

Now ... let's see those Hard Core workouts!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BC..have I mentioned...I luv u 2?
> 
> The last ones..in grey shorts...really bad..



Pfft!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> B ... you're not that far gone.  You built it up a little too much in my opinion.
> 
> And the good thing about it, you're about to do something about what you don't like.  I don't even have the guts to post such pictures ...
> 
> Now ... let's see those Hard Core workouts!


thanks, bud!
We still have to hang out and have beers somewhere!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pfft!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks, bud!
> We still have to hang out and have beers somewhere!



especially with all these IM babes chatting it up with ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

damn staright!
Babs and I were 'talking' yesterday. We need an after IM comp meet. Where should we meet?
I am not gonna make it to my diving trip in either Dec. or January, so how abouta  Spring time rendezvous in Cozumel?
Or somewhere! I want to dive. Some may wish to ry it. It is beautiful. Weather won't be too extrme yet. (read: HOT)
and these IM hotties will be in bikinis most of the week...
whaddya think?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

hmmm ... that might be doable for sure!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

might have to post a thread for it..and take a poll where we wana meet...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> might have to post a thread for it..and take a poll where we wana meet...



it's a great idea, but it's been tried before.  It's hard to get that many people to agree on any one spot.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

I vote for the Arnold Classic.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I vote for the Arnold Classic.


ok..hun...the spirit is there..but Ohio???? I have friends and family there..but I want a VACATION spot!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..hun...the spirit is there..but Ohio???? I have friends and family there..but I want a VACATION spot!



I just voted for it because I'll be there! lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

see ... that's how it goes trying to get that many people together.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

how about miami beach. nice weather and no hurricanes that time of year.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sounds great! (and there are topless beaches....)Ill go topless if u do!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I vote for the Arnold Classic.


 

Me too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..hun...the spirit is there..but Ohio???? I have friends and family there..but I want a VACATION spot!




The Arnold Classic IS a vacation spot.

So many things to see and do.........................B. you can sample stuff!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sounds great! (and there are topless beaches....)Ill go topless if u do!



Babe believe me, you do NOT want me to go topless. Take my word on this.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> The Arnold Classic IS a vacation spot.
> 
> So many things to see and do.........................B. you can sample stuff!!!


hmmm....samples...I like samples....
...but the beach....and foo foo drinks.....
I'm confused...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Babe believe me, you do NOT want me to go topless. Take my word on this.


do'nt be silly. I am sure you look just fine.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Mike!! Nice pics! Your far too hard on yourself!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike!! Nice pics! Your far too hard on yourself!!


thanks hon! I'm just not happy w/ where I am right now...no definition, too much 'insulation'...
But, I am working on it!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey, I see two votes for the Arnold!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2004)

well, I DO have friends and family there...BUTT! I would still prefer a BEACH!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2004)

*Burner Work outs*

here tis my workouts:

*LEGS:*
Squats:
135*15, 4*225* 8 ??? 10

[/b]Let Extensions:[/b]
3*100*10

*Leg Curls:*
3*100*10

***Easy workout, to ???ease??? back into it. Will increase next workout.

*Thursday, 11 November*
*CHEST / Biceps:
Bench Press:*
135*15, 185*10, 225*3, 275*4, 2*315*3 !!!   (___*___*___ = sets*weight*reps)

*Incline Bench Press:*
135*10, 2*185*6, 225*4 !!! 

*Cybex Decline Machine Bench Press:*
3*135*5 (each arm)

*Standing Alt. DB Curl:*
2*35*8, 45*5, 45*5

*Standing BB Curl:*
3*95*8 (Varying grip = wide and med)

*Hammer Curls:*
3*35*5

***Was a pretty good workout! I wasn???t feeling ???it??? when I got in there. I can usually gauge how things are going to be as to how that first set of 135 feels. It felt pretty good, so I did kind of a gopro reverses pyramid. I grabbed a guy to spot me on the 275, and it felt ok. I was hesitant to go up, but I just felt the need to have 315 over me again. I found another guy to spot me that that. It was a little awkward. I didn???t realize that he had two prosthetic legs. When I told home how I wanted to be spotted, he was ok???then only had one hand on the bar. That was a little disconcerting. When I started back up with it, with his one hand on it, I guess he maybe helped me get past a stuck part; the bar went WAY off at an angle! I thought I was fuqqed! I almost said: HELP ME.. but got serious and rammed it up for three reps! I have this weird thing. That first rep is usually the hardest. Maybe it is the gauging the weight, but after I get it ???figured??? I can do it until the muscle gives out. After I racked it, he then told me he had prosthetic legs and that was why he spotted the way he did. Okie dokie. Found another guy to spot me. He said that the first rep was ALL me, and he gave minimal help the other two. So, I can still, more or less do 315. My biceps have not bothered me too much lately, so I am trying to up the intensity with them too! I need to get these little buggers to grow! 
It never fails to make me laugh at the things people do in the gym. I saw this guy doing...what he thought were lat pull downs. Try to imagine: He started upright, like you are supposed to be. However???..as he pulled with all his???might, he would practically lay down horizontally by the time he had the bar to his chest. I could only watch in awe.
NEXT! Some guy was doing standing BB curls. With WAY too much weight! He literally ducked and swung the weight to the top, then let it come back down with very little control; so you could rule out forced declines. He let out his little grunts to show that he was ???really working???.
Missed cardio. Ok...in tradition of the classic movie, Office Space: I wouldn???t say I???missed cardio???
I forgot what I ate yesterday. It was ok???..I could have done better. However, in my defense, I will say I have not had ANY peanut butter in over a week! (talking about withdrawals???)

Thus concludes my journal entry and brings me up to date:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

and there you go ... one chest/arm workout, and again, I'm the little guy!  Being the little guy all the time around here gets a little old.   Time to pick it up a bit me thinks.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

hey... I DID do my legs! AND...I AM going here in a minte to destroy my back, brotha!
just think...when girls see you laughing with a shirt off...they see the six pack rippling...when I do it...it reminds them of Santa Clause...and that bowl of jello...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Friday:
Back:
SLDL:
4*135*10

WG Pull Ups: I dunno...it sucked. I could barely do any..very annoying. I think I got out 30 in 5 sets. Very unacceptable!

Cybex Machine T-Bar Rows:
4*90*6

Lat Pull Downs:
4*180*8

Time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice w/o....  

I'm gonna tail ya


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

I was happy w/ the mil presses...kinda funny...some young kids were there...maybe 20 if they were lucky..I could see them in my peripheral in the mirror watching me and the weights...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

gm


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Mikey!!    What are you up to today?? Anything exciting?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey B ... how is your January snow boarding trip with NC coming along?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey B ... how is your January snow boarding trip with NC coming along?


 ahem... NC _and_ IVY.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

hey B ... this comp journal seems to be missing a few workouts ... whad up?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ahem... NC _and_ IVY.



oh   sorry


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah..get it right...I get a three some on the slopes, pal!
every snow boarder's dream come true!

I'm there bud! WIll be psoting tongiht!

Good evening, you beautiful and desireable ladies!
(I'm in a fine mood tonight...need to go lift to burn some of that off...)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

was'sup, Jake!
About to head out to the gym..my back is spazzing a little..think I sat wrong today or something...hmm..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Just reading to catch up.  Wish ya luck in the comp man.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

ok..to catch up. 
I missed legs. I was going to go, but something I ate wasn't agreing with me..at all...no details, ut felt safe if did not go. I missed two days already, so I just skipped and move on with schedule.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

Wednesday, 17 November.
CHEST / Bis
***Compounded Chest w/ biceps
Incline BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 275*4, 275*4, 275*4
***the guy I had spot me was another baraly speaking English hispanic male. I even told him how I wanted to be spotted, but he STILL helped when I did not need it, so I cannot confirm those 4- 5 reps @ 275...fuqqer...

Bench Press:
5*225*5, 225*7 (last set, had spotter ((different one..goodone) )

Wide Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 3*105*8

Flat Bench Flyes:
4*50*8

Alt. Standing DB Curls: 
3*40*7

**Time
GOOOOD Worjkout! THe weights felt great! When they got heavy, I was able to tap into the raw power and pull just a little more juice out! Now..if I can get that when I do my back, it will start to respond again...will find out tomorrow!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just reading to catch up.  Wish ya luck in the comp man.



What Comp?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice w/o sweetie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Babe!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What Comp?


this IM comp


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this IM comp




*doh!*​


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *doh!*​


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Wednesday, 17 November.
> CHEST / Bis
> ***Compounded Chest w/ biceps
> Incline BB Bench Press:
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice Mike, your damn strong still.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello! You BEAUTIFUL ladies! 
Hiya Jake and NT!
Thanks Jake! I am hoping my back starts responding again! It SUCKED last week.
I am about to go hit it in a bit...
i'm gonna catch up to Jake, then he and I are gonna go catch RIs!

I know I'M not gonna let my boy from down under be the leanest muscly guy here!

Well, it seems coffee is kicking in...about time to go hit it!
(Kinda funny...I was TIRED from a LOT of typing this afternoon...) I was kind oif relaxed..and some guy walks up to me..evidentally...my eyes had somehow managed to sort of...close....oops. Oh well... got the ticket done and that was that. )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok..I'm pisssed. I am officially an idiot.
Why? well, I am on limited time. I got a couple calls made that I hd to after I left the one job. I grabbed my gear and got almsot tothe gym and had a nagging feeling something wsan't right. WEll..something WAS amiss. SHoes. Stupid gym shoes. I THOUGHT were already in my bag..weren't. So..no lifting shoes. No, I was not about to lift in my nice, slip on brown loafers. FUQ me.
I was allhyped up, ramped up and ready to go....
(I did not have time to get abck her, get them and go back to the gym..have to go to the other job tonight...oy.
Well, my buddy is getting back to town tonight, we might hit it together tomorrow. Bad thing...he doesn't like how I lift..so probably do my own thing anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Smooth.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah...it fuqqin blows...now I need someone to step outta line at the club tonight...
(I have to do the tough guy talk here..)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice...you poor baby, lemme kiss you better


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ok..I'm pisssed. I am officially an idiot.
> Why? well, I am on limited time. I got a couple calls made that I hd to after I left the one job. I grabbed my gear and got almsot tothe gym and had a nagging feeling something wsan't right. WEll..something WAS amiss. SHoes. Stupid gym shoes. I THOUGHT were already in my bag..weren't. So..no lifting shoes. No, I was not about to lift in my nice, slip on brown loafers. FUQ me.
> I was allhyped up, ramped up and ready to go....
> (I did not have time to get abck her, get them and go back to the gym..have to go to the other job tonight...oy.
> Well, my buddy is getting back to town tonight, we might hit it together tomorrow. Bad thing...he doesn't like how I lift..so probably do my own thing anyway.




 If it makes you feel better, I forgot my socks and had to wear my trainers...dang things had holes in the toe.  I refuse to wear shoes without socks.  

Rule #1:  ALWAYS keep gym bag packed!!!!  

"hitting it" with someone else is ALWAYS a challenge!  Maybe with the two of you together - it'll be balls to wall?!?!?!?!

Anway, good luck with your work out this evening....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey ladies!
yeah...it sucked! I really wsa looking forward to going! DEAD LIFTS! YEAH!
Yeah...my buddy and I get sadistic when we work out. I'll push him beyond his 'comfy point'..won't let him stop until there is noting left. Feeling kind of good baout myself..I will get set to do my set..he will just look at me and say: heh heh...mutha fuqqer..YOUR turn!
<gulp>
  
we'd get some goodworkouts that way!
Now that we rarely see each oter any longer, we lift differently. I do my exercises my way, and he his. I do k=my sets in acertain order. I've tried to do his..but throws me off, and then don't have as good a workout..and in his mind's eye..his is correct..poor, silly bastard..


well..my bag WAS packed...mostly..I left the shoes out to breathe...oops.
U had to wear your traininer's socks...thta's funny..hope they were clean!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

They were clean.  He keeps a spare set in his bag.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey beautiful! How's your day going?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

back at ya   
I'm trying to work AND get through my EMAIL!!!  I had over 80


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

really? Was I responsible for at least SOME of those??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

It's breaky time!
WAHOO!
Eggs and coffee!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? Was I responsible for at least SOME of those??




I wouldn't know YOU could CONTRIBUTE to any of those


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It's breaky time!
> WAHOO!
> Eggs and coffee!



Interesting.  Are you "working?"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

oooh...al work emails??
  blech..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

knock knock


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

whos' there?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Repeat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Are you "working?"


I do have a clinet I am meeting in a couple hours! Then the rest of the afternoon is mine...go to gym...then do whatever until time to go to the club..oh yeah! Smallville is on at 8!

I even MISSED it lsatnight! AND my dam workuot..

AND....I missed out on the only fight on my floor too! I was taking out the dam trash! As always! DAM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I do have a clinet I am meeting in a couple hours! Then the rest of the afternoon is mine...go to gym...then do whatever until time to go to the club..oh yeah! Smallville is on at 8!
> 
> I even MISSED it lsatnight! AND my dam workuot..
> 
> AND....I missed out on the only fight on my floor too! I was taking out the dam trash! As always! DAM!




SAWEET!!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya. 

I won't be able to watch Smallville this evening......working legs with Steve, Kaley, Sixo, Ogar & Eric....THEY'RE GOING TO KICK MY ARSE!!!!!!  I won't be able to walk for a week!!!!  I just know it!!!

Fight?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

dam! THat's a lot of pwople to work out with! Sounds like u have to take a number ticket to get to squat..


Thanks! I also a, doing some showings tomrrow as well. If I get these clients to the closing table, that would be great! Too bad it won't be beore Christmsa...I was hoping to be able to be generous this year...I do love giving presents...

Yep. fight.
 
Some moron was giving one of the off duty bouncers gried in the kareoke room. No..he wasnt' THAT bad ofa singer..

Wel, I had JUST stepped out to do my rounds..and when I came back a few minutes later, (less than five) it had already taken place! Guess this little 150lb hispanic guy got uppity with that bouncer and the other on duty one. He was he tried to swing on Gary..who is a local ranked kick boxre..and was removed from the club not under his own power...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! THat's a lot of pwople to work out with! Sounds like u have to take a number ticket to get to squat..



I'm thinking the SAME thing.  Kaley just cancelled...mother nature struck!!!  Eric is a doctor - which means he cannot ALWAYS commit to his promise.



> Thanks! I also a, doing some showings tomrrow as well. If I get these clients to the closing table, that would be great! Too bad it won't be beore Christmsa...I was hoping to be able to be generous this year...I do love giving presents...



You're welcome 
I wish you luck and I know how you feel.  Giving is always a pleasure  


> Yep. fight.
> 
> Some moron was giving one of the off duty bouncers gried in the kareoke room. No..he wasnt' THAT bad ofa singer..
> 
> Wel, I had JUST stepped out to do my rounds..and when I came back a few minutes later, (less than five) it had already taken place! Guess this little 150lb hispanic guy got uppity with that bouncer and the other on duty one. He was he tried to swing on Gary..who is a local ranked kick boxre..and was removed from the club not under his own power...



hehehehehehehe.  Amazing how alcohol brings out the personality in some.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah..me? I'm a happy drunk! Actually, I don't like to get drunk. A nice buzz, and I am set...drunk...nope. Hate the three days after with dealing w/ hangover. Buddy's wife...she doesn't get hangovers....the b@@@h. 

We hate her. We'll havea  grand time the night before...we are feeling like death warmed over, adn she is good to go..cheerful, bouncing around...ugg..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..me? I'm a happy drunk! Actually, I don't like to get drunk. A nice buzz, and I am set...drunk...nope. Hate the three days after with dealing w/ hangover. Buddy's wife...she doesn't get hangovers....the b@@@h.
> 
> We hate her. We'll havea  grand time the night before...we are feeling like death warmed over, adn she is good to go..cheerful, bouncing around...ugg..




Yea, I don't do the "drunk" thing too well.  I'm a pretty funny gal when I've had TOO many!!! hehehehe.  Buzz is better - I can do with out the hang over as well.  

I remember having leg day the morning after drinking with my cousins....OH GAWD!!!!!  I heaved after training was done and laid down on the bench in the restroom.

I'm a light weight!!!

Well, hopefully we get to see ya when you're buzzed AT THE ARNOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

hooooyeah!
<hic>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

hooooyeah!
<hic>


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2004)

Friday, 20 November:

BACK:
Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:
3*10*BW, 4*5*BW+45!
  

Single ARm Dumb Bell Rows: 
(Bent no more than 45 deg, used arm on rack for support)

80*10. 105*8, 105*8, 105*8, 70*12

Single Arm Cable Lat Pull Downs:
100*10, 3*150*10

Varying Grip Seated Cable Rows:
3*10*150

**Time.  
Buddy got back into town the night before, got to bs'sing with him and wife and other friend who wsa doing contracting work on house. So, got to gym late. Didn't get to do my dead lifts..which I as looking forward to doing!
DID U SEE MY WEIGHTS FOR PULL UPS! WAHOO! BURNER IS COMING BACK!

**Ran into a guy in the club lastnight I thought I might have had a problem with. (he and I go way back, he and my best friend had massive fall out...wsa told to be careful w/ this guy..long story)
Ended up all good to go...he at one point, looked at me, gave that little nudge on my chest..and said: Damn, Mike...you been working out? You look bigger...

WAHOO! I'm BIGGER! (Ok, guess u had to be there.)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

Saturday, November 20:

Delts / Tris:

Seated Single Arm Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*9, 45*9

**compounded rest sets...time wsa short..had a new client call me..cut into time**

Machine Lateral Raises:
100*12. 150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Machine Tricep Press Downs:
90*10, 110*10, 110*10, 110*7

********************************************************
Machine BO Single Arm Raises:
35*10, 35*10, 35*10, 35*10

Machine Shrugs:
180*10, 180*01, 180*10, 180*10

********************************************************

Weighted Dips: 
2*BW+45*7   (tris were baked..)

**Time


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok....kind of a 'funny' thing happened on Friday night @ the club. 
There I was....
I was walking thru the hallway, when an attractive woman came up to me smiling and called me by name! (I am getting this, as people recognize me from when I wsa there before.)
I had to (politely) Just ask her to refresh my memory...
"Oh! I am WAyne's wife..er..soon to be ex wife"
(Wayne and I went trhu real estate school together...we are friends, talk on phone once in a while)
Anywhoo...
we were tlkaing a couple moments...then she starts looking me up and down...THEN! She started to feel up my arm! I don't mean, the: I'm an affectionate person, adn m y hand will lay ligtly upon your shoulder while we have a conversation kind of feeling. Nope. She was...yeah...AND the look. 
Yeah...I got her number...

(Ok! htere IS more to that story...I just put it that way for better drama! Hey...u are still reading, right??)

She and Wayne own a couple dance studios, and are dance instructors. Well, I've wanted to learn to dance for a while now. Salsa, merengue, tango, waltz, etc. I bought it up that I still wanted to learn, but now that I no longer had the ex...that I didn't have a partner. 
Either way, she told me to give her a call and we could set up an appointment for some lessons. um...dance lessons. 
So, after a while after I had left her in the hallway, and kept on my rounds, I wsa coming back from taking out some trash and was going past her and stopped to get her #. So, she gave me the #..and gave my arm..another parting grope...right in front of her date...
Maybe you had to be there..but it wsa kinda funny.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sure.....dance lessons!        

LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah...the horizontal mambo...

No...I don't do that. She is my friend's wife..er..ex. THere are rules.
It is in the official man hand book. Chapter 3, I believe..


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

The man handbook?  A book of morales and values?  wow

ya know I am kidding with you about all this.  lol


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

ha ha ha

Good morning Mikey!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Mike     So your following rulse now   , what fun is that!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Do the Tango.. its such a hot dance.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey ladies! Jake!
Hey...I am a nice guy...I love to flirt...but OI am a nice guy. It's terminal. I can't help myself.
I may talk a lot of smack, but I go home alone.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Jake!
> Hey...I am a nice guy...I love to flirt...but OI am a nice guy. It's terminal. I can't help myself.
> I may talk a lot of smack, but I go home alone.



 

Good morning dawling


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey if you learn to dance, I'll dance with ya when I come out there next year!  I'm all over the salsa dancing! Been doing it all my life!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

Monday, 22, November

*LEGS:
SUPER SETTED ALL SETS*:
SQUATS: 135*15, 3*225*10

*Single Leg, Leg Press*:
3*90*12

*Calf Raises*: (on leg Press Machine):
3*90*12


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Ladies! Thanks BABS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

Am about to go to the gym now...will post later.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning Mikey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! Thanks BABS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

'ello, you beautiful ladies!
I wish I could have someting post...but I am afraid..I don't
Scrubbed two days worth of workouts.
One is my fault, the other...his.
I will be going the next three nights in a row...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning sweet pea!  what up wit you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey! About to finish out my Friday @ the club...am all pumped up...(Had a GREAT workout) then repeat for tomorrow...whew!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

Friday, 26 November, 4:
CHEST /BI's

Incline DB Bench PRess:
50*15, 70*10, 90*8, 115*6, 115*6!  

------------------- Compound Sets for time-----------------------
Bench Press:
225*8, 225*6, 225*6, 225*6

Varying Grip Bar Bell Curl:
65*10, 3*95*6  

Flat DB Flyes:
3*50*8

Alt. DB Curls:
35*6, 25*8, 25*8 

**I was friggin PUMPED for that benching! WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Friend was supposed to be there, but he missed it, and I didn't wait for him this time. Guess his ex wife tried to rip him for more money and say that he didn't take care enough of his daughter. (who is like a niece to me) uh...the guy drives to kansas just to see her...needless to say, that didn't go too well for her..and they sat down and had a conversation...ending his ability to work out...
Back to me:

Kinda funny: After the 1st set of inclines @ 115...some guy looked over and said: wow..some day I hope I can do that! I said thanks, keep pushin, as I used to say that...now I want to do the 120's....

my bi's peter'd out after the bb curls...still are pumped actually.
came home for a quick 25 minute nap...so no cardio...
Well, gotta jump into shower and head to club...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Mike, awesome weights! Didn't take you long to surpass me now did it?!? LOL! Looking great in here!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks, brotha..muscle memory is a good thing...my back isn't quite back on track yet...
damn..gotta run! Gotta be downtown in an hour..still have to eat, shower...
Later, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2004)

Saturday, 27 November:
BACK:

SLDL:
135*10, 3*225*8

Pull Ups:
BW = 50  = maybe 8 - 9 sets.... 
(I just can't get used tho this pull up station. It is the angled kind. I try to get to 50 reps within 5 sets, then will add weight afer that...but I can't even get close to 50 right now...


BO BB Rows:
135*10, 185*6, 185*7, 185*7 
**Time

(is snowing, needed more time for driving...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Mornin Mikey   How was your weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Mike! Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

good morning, ladies!
My weekend...yeah...uh....it was...eventful....
I got PUNCHED IN THE FACE! On Saturday night....it's ok, i was told I was better looking after it happened!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, here is the excerpt I had from a mailing I wrote about it this weekend:
Saturday night???yeah???what a wacky night that was???

I got hit with my first sucker punch. 

Yeah. It hurt. 

On a good note, I was told I am better looking for it!

I had just tossed (literally) some drunk out of the back door. This dumb, drunk s.o.b sucker punched me. You know???I am a pretty nice guy. I have never been as pissed off as I was last night. I think he saw that in my eyes. He popped me, and stepped back and fell down. (he was drunk and the street was slippery from ice and snow) As soon as my vision cleared, I was right after him. I heard a vile and evil ???you MUTHER F******R!!!) come from my throat as I stood over him. He backed up and fell over a fence that was behind him. I just stood there, ready???

Finally, I just told him to go home to his daughter and walked off. (what had started this was???well, alcohol...but guess he was having trouble with an ex wife with his daughter and ex wife, so I did feel bad for him.) I REALLY wanted to get some pay beck for what he did to me, but I could not hit him when he was on the ground. Not my style, and when he did get up, he was backing off.

Wow???the adrenaline???what can I say, I am not a fighter, I don???t normally get into those kinds of situations???I responded well though, I think.

I got a bunch of nods and thumbs up form customers as I came back in the club???.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got PUNCHED IN THE FACE! On Saturday night....it's ok, i was told I was better looking after it happened!




Can you prove this


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, actually...nope. There wsa no swelling. I was expectring to get a 'shiner' out of it.
Just a little red dot, thing. I took a couple Ibuprofrin (sp) and put some ice on it thru the night...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

good thing there were  no marks.  Could make the "clients" wonder what "other" things you do for a living


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Naw..don't forget...I am a big time BS talker and show off....
I'd use it to my advantage:
See what I am willing to go thru to get you into this house? I am THERE for you! FIghting tooth and nail! Putting myself into harm's way for.....YOU......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

You lost me at advantage


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

at least it wasn't at hello...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you, thank you...I"ll be playing the lounge all week..


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

'morning, Luke!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you...I"ll be playing the lounge all week..




And the show times?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> And the show times?


 
6 and 9   




Mornin' Burner


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 6 and 9



So, are you going to be in between 6 and 9?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Only if I can find some REALLY dark glasses and 1/2 of a body suit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

How about a bow tie and black...ummm boxer briefs


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> How about a bow tie and black...ummm boxer briefs


No boxer breifs!  Too... constricting.  Just boxers.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Aww..party pooper...

We ladies need something to gawk at....  

hehehe..You could wear elephant trunks....


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aww..party pooper...
> 
> We ladies need something to gawk at....
> 
> hehehe..You could wear elephant trunks....


me?  You must be thinking of that other guy...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

um...hi...excuse me...yes...
um...just to clear tings up...the only pornalizing thta will be taking place within the hallowed halls of this jounral will be either directed from or about me. THank you, the management..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I wa....... (sinks in chair) o-kay


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

sorry 




(not really  )

j/k, I really am sorry (I think)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

:d


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> :d




Ew.  are you licking your nose?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

er..um....<wipe wipe> nope


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn, what am I missing?????  Burner gets punched in the face _(and it wasn't even over me)_ - Babs gets the smack down and there are show times......hello!!!!!

Uh, 6 and 9?  You'll go to work when I'm done with you - boy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aww..party pooper...
> 
> We ladies need something to gawk at....
> 
> hehehe..You could wear elephant trunks....


BTW..what the hell is an elephant trunk..besides the obvious?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> damn, what am I missing?????  Burner gets punched in the face _(and it wasn't even over me)_ - Babs gets the smack down and there are show times......hello!!!!!
> 
> Uh, 6 and 9?  You'll go to work when I'm done with you - boy!!!


what? private showings?

damn,...did I name this journal correctly or what!!!!
Hiya FG! Nice to see ya here!
did the family go riding this weekend?
Did I tell you, I may be buying my friend's Polaris Predator next spring?
Y'all are gonna have to pack up the family and toys ans head for the Rockies! Great rides with ghost towns and everything here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BTW..what the hell is an elephant trunk..besides the obvious?




I've been in WAY too many novalty stores


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> er..um....<wipe wipe> nope


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I've been in WAY too many novalty stores


I can only imagine...
'stroke ears, watch truck rise"


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2004)

what ears?????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

the sensitive ones locaed just below the trunk? THOSE ears..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

What BIG "ears" you have..........uh...under there


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

that's friggin hilarious!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

And my parents think I'm on drugs.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Gee Burner!  That's one BIG trunk


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

AND it was COLD out...
muhahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Gee Burner! That's one BIG trunk


5-7"s ? that's about average for a elephant mask   at least for one "_made in china" _


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Burner... I would just like to say there is way too much frivolity going on in here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

hehehehe...you said...."Made in China"


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 5-7"s ? that's about average for a elephant mask   at least for one "_made in china" _




Well, let's see some made in America........... trunks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Burner... I would just like to say there is way too much frivolity going on in here!




B - this means you better tone the "room" down and be serious about your journal.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well, let's see some made in America........... trunks


That's so subjective, you know america's just a big melting pot.  PM me a more specific request


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well, let's see some made in America........... trunks




ew ew...I wanna see....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well, let's see some made in America........... trunks


is this the part wehere we say: show me yours. I'll show u mine"?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - this means you better tone the "room" down and be serious about your journal.


hell no! Must get a workout i  here at some point though...in a few hours..
untill then..feel free to keep as you are!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Burner... I would just like to say there is way too much frivolity going on in here!


HIYA BC!
Happy Monday, eh?

(Had to be said...couldn't help myself..)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> ew ew...I wanna see....


same rukles applay for as for Andy!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's so subjective, you know america's just a big melting pot.  PM me a more specific request




Well, aren't we asocial  

inquiring minds are interested


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Well, aren't we asocial
> 
> inquiring minds are interested


..... 





			
				Burner said:
			
		

> I'll show mine if you show your's


.... YEA! :bounce:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> - Babs gets the smack down and there are show times......hello!!!!!




Hi Fit 

What do you mean by "smack down?"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> .....
> .... YEA! :bounce:



Okay okay.....I take it back


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

<----babs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Your turn! 



















Did you really think I was going to show MINE???????? LOL!!!! But hey, I at least picked pretty nice ones!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Did you really think I was going to show MINE????????


 <---Luke


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> <----babs




Hey!  that's not nice to make fun of...

Let me dig up my pics


B - don't be mad


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

what luke said!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn! A whole page with no worjouts posted...
I like it...


Same goes for you babsie...one for one swap, babe!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey!  that's not nice to make fun of...
> 
> Let me dig up my pics
> 
> ...


mad at what? beautiful women posting neekid pics of them sepve in MY hournal? hell no! post away!
Lemme go get comfy...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

*Show me yours*

Hold on to your jaw


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HIYA BC!
> Happy Monday, eh?
> 
> (Had to be said...couldn't help myself..)



I like to pretend I haven't picked up that up since I've been in Canada, denial is great, eh?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mad at what? beautiful women posting neekid pics of them sepve in MY hournal? hell no! post away!
> Lemme go get comfy...




hehehe...you're getting comfy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

'aint just a river in Egypt!


How's things up in the frozen tundra today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hold on to your jaw


um...are those..um...yours?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

A woman never reveals


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> A woman never reveals


I bet somebody knows....or at least better...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay.  your turn


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

We're waiting............. drop 'em!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah,  Andy and I are WAITING!!!!!

Stomps foot


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

okie dokie...here goes...
damn..sorry..it was... TOO BIG to fit in here...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> okie dokie...here goes...
> damn..sorry..it was... TOO BIG to fit in here...


 DAMN! Look at what i've been missing!!!

 TAKE IT OFFF!!! WOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah,  Andy and I are WAITING!!!!!
> 
> Stomps foot


 Now i'm waiting too!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Well my computer screen is 9.5 inches long and 13 inches wide so................................... will you be my friend?????????????


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well my computer screen is 9.5 inches long and 13 inches wide so................................... will you be my friend?????????????


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 OMFG. This is great stuff.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

And plus, you have three impatient ladies here waiting, so start removing your clothes mister!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> A woman never reveals


Two words.

"girls gone wild"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

he heh..at least TWO of you are coming here in January....patience ladies...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Two words.
> 
> "girls gone wild"


I see the public education system treated you goodly too, eh Luke?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I see the public education system treated you goodly too, eh Luke?


   

 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Patience is SO not my best virtue!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he heh..at least TWO of you are coming here in January....patience ladies...


 Jan? i thought it was Feb now?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well my computer screen is 9.5 inches long and 13 inches wide so................................... will you be my friend?????????????


..and women say size doesn't matter....pfft..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jan? i thought it was Feb now?


even better!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and women say size doesn't matter....pfft..


 It only matters if it is SO SMALL that it is pathetically useless, or SO BIG that it can be considered a weapon, imho


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Well my computer screen is 9.5 inches long and 13 inches wide so................................... will you be my friend?????????????




Mine is 11x15


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jan? i thought it was Feb now?



It is, Burner just doesn't know that yet.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and women say size doesn't matter....pfft..




It's the motion in the ocean!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It only matters if it is SO SMALL that it is pathetically useless, or SO BIG that it can be considered a weapon, imho




What she said


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> It's the motion in the ocean!!!




And what she said


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Mine is 11x15




Damn, John Holmes ain't got shit on you if your too big for Babsie's screen!!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It only matters if it is SO SMALL that it is pathetically useless, or SO BIG that it can be considered a weapon, imho


When did your opinion change?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

oh..wait...are we talking about my belly size? It will fill up the biggest of screens...

and..as far as the other..a gentleman never reveals either. 
hmm...February...AND March......yeah...gonna be a GOOOD year!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Damn, John Holmes ain't got shit on you if your too big for Babsie's screen!!




That's right!!!!!

D.R.O.P.................T.H.E.M


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> When did your opinion change?


 It's always been this opinion. If you made the cut you fit the size requirements. hahahahaha!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's always been this opinion. If you made the cut you fit the size requirements. hahahahaha!


?? "Made the cut"? I don't have any idea to what you're alluding.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> ?? "Made the cut"? I don't have any idea to what you're alluding.


 HAHAHAH i'm speaking in GENERAL TERMS, of course.


----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAH i'm speaking in GENERAL TERMS, of course.


Of course.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> ?? "Made the cut"? I don't have any idea to what you're alluding.



or WHAT'S averting


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

Chop Chop!!! Our Ivey only likes the FINEST quality meats!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Chop Chop!!! Our Ivey only likes the FINEST quality meats!!


 HAHAHAHAHA you can say _that_ again!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> or WHAT'S averting


Hahaha, are you trying to correct _me_?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Hahaha, are you trying to correct _me_?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm going home so when I log on tomorrow I'm coming back here and I expect to see a screen full Mike!!   

Bye


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

so..I've been reduced to a fine piece of meat in my own journal by three hot, lucious women....I like it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm going home so when I log on tomorrow I'm coming back here and I expect to see a screen full Mike!!
> 
> Bye


ladies first!
G'night, Andy!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm cutting out too.

Happy whoring!!!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..I've been reduced to a fine piece of meat in my own journal by three hot, lucious women....I like it.


Not so fast, I believe they're still waiting to draw that conclusion based upon the supposed images you've been requested to post.
If there's any weiner-related imagery, perhaps it would be best to share the images via PM or email. I'm sure the rest of the gentlemen here would appreciate it as well, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya'll talk too much


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah..but...do you see WHO I am talking with? WELL worth it!

was'sup, Jake!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Yea, definately well worth it.  Same shit different day here.  Just sitting at work.  How are you doing?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Mine is 11x15


justs alittle over 6 inches



I know I know... small screen


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I bet somebody knows....or at least better...



I know whose those are   PM me if you want to know.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Are they yours?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Mike!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

g'morning, ladies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Fit
> 
> What do you mean by "smack down?"







I wa....... (sinks in chair) o-kay


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

someone's gonna give me a smackdown?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I wa....... (sinks in chair) o-kay




Hower you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> someone's gonna give me a smackdown?



Looks like you're doing a fine job on your own


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

it's ok when you are by yourself...gets the job done..but SO much better when with someone...


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Are they yours?


Sydney Moon. That pic's everywhere


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning Mikey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Sydney Moon. That pic's everywhere




Who's she?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY!!*​


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

happy Birthday Mister!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks, Ladies!
Awwww...y'all are gonna make me blush...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a cute smiley


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

spank you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Spank you for spanking me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

believe me....MY pleasure..

Muhahahahaah!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh noooo...it's the laugh

Everybody ..........runnnnnnnnnnnn..........runnnnn for your life..........ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ladies!
> Awwww...y'all are gonna make me blush...





Happy day


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

Good morning honey bunny


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

hmmm...I like hunny bunny better than shmoopy..

morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey you! You're on bright and early today!  Good morning!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

1 Dec, 04

Delts / Tris:

Seated DB Military Press:
30*15 50*10, 70*8, 70*7, 70*6   hey...not too shabby, if I do say so...
(no spot, either)

Standing Lateral Raises:
30*10, 40*8, 40*6

Seated BO lateral Raises:
35*10, 40*8, 40*8

Upright Row:
3*85*8

Dips:
BW*15, 45*10, 45*10, 45*8

Rope Press Downs:
3*115*15

**Time


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

consider yourself tucked,  by yours truly... 

 *tuck, tuck, tuck*  sweet dreams mikey!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

Honey Bunny it is!  And you weren't supposed to let Steve know that I called you shmoopy mister


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning!!

What did you do for the birthday celebration last night?  Run around town naked??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

what if I did....u gonna join me the next toime I do that..

You go first....I'll watch your back..er..I'll have your back...er...ahh..just go ahead...ladies first!


I ate junk food last night! At the time..it was goooooood!

Now, I am gonna pay for it...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 1 Dec, 04
> 
> Delts / Tris:
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks hun!
2day is.....leg day....that is, unless my client calls in and gives me the info I need to write a contract..I need to lift..but business is business..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

Maybe you could lift the contract?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks hun!
> 2day is.....leg day....that is, unless my client calls in and gives me the info I need to write a contract..I need to lift..but business is business..




You're welcome darlin  

Cool.....Kick some arse for me.  Tonight is leg night for me.....

I pray you get both. (it's all in good timing )


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

no got both...didn't have time. Had to skip legs...can't have wobbly legs if a situation arises..
Well, started on a contract with teh clietn! He is being unreasonable..so we (other realtor and I) need to stress to him that what we are saying is sound and that if he watns to close this house before the end of month, he needs to do what we say. 
(He is lookig for a 'deal'..and not aware of our market)
So..with some 'gentle persuasion', hopefullly we can get this guy to lock it up and get the ball rolling..
and as soon as I wake up tomorrow, (early) I have to meet another client at the home builders. (I hope this guy buys! I it is an EASY commission for me!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

Friday, 3 December 04

Chest / Bis

BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*4, 275*4, 275*4  
Left delt was feeling tweaky and weights were heavy tonight. COuldn't get hooked up and into the workout..felt like one of those 'go thru the motions' workouts..

Incline BB Bench Press:
4*185*7

---  compound set with ---
BB Wide Grip Curls:
65*10, 3*85*8  

Decline DB Bench Press:
3*70*12

---- Compound set with -----

Alt. DB Curls:
3*35*8

-Time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

Saturday, 4, December 04:

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8

Pull Up:
WG: BW*10, BW*10, BW*10
Suppinated Grip:
3*45*5

T-Bar Machine Row:
90*10, 90*10, 135*5, 180*2 !!!  (found a spotter and felt good...so...WTF..and did it! New PB!!)

Lat Pull Down:
Strip Set:
200*5, 150*5, 100*5  (3 sets)

**Time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no got both...didn't have time. Had to skip legs...can't have wobbly legs if a situation arises..
> Well, started on a contract with teh clietn! He is being unreasonable..so we (other realtor and I) need to stress to him that what we are saying is sound and that if he watns to close this house before the end of month, he needs to do what we say.
> (He is lookig for a 'deal'..and not aware of our market)
> So..with some 'gentle persuasion', hopefullly we can get this guy to lock it up and get the ball rolling..
> and as soon as I wake up tomorrow, (early) I have to meet another client at the home builders. (I hope this guy buys! I it is an EASY commission for me!)




Good luck with that.  

New homes sell themselves.  I have faith in ya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

Your work outs are making me tired today.  Keep up the hard work......I'll still kick your hiney though come march


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

hey hottie! Yeah..he will probably go easy..I just thought of it though..I won't get PAID! until he closes...in FIVE months....
but I will at least get paid...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Your work outs are making me tired today.  Keep up the hard work......I'll still kick your hiney though come march


promise?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> promise?




Promise !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Morning


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning sunshine! hahahaha you were going to sleep when i was downstairs getting in my car.  Jeez. 

 I guess I'll say "good morning" again to you like at 2 pm today! hahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey B
Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Good morning love......how are ya?  How was your weekend?

Mine was good, we rode for a little bit on Saturday,.....weather was nice, but just a little nippy....oh well, it was fun - MUDDY.  Spent an hour and a half cleaning my ATV yesterday....

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Helloooooooo Ladies! AND NT!

Wahoo! I get a spankin! heh heh...
Hiya BABS!
1st...hope u can run fast...to catch me..then...hope you have strong hands, 'cuse I suspect my tushie is gonna be hard enough tocrack walnuts by then....
muhahahahaha!


Hiya GG!
Yep, I was sliding into my nice, comfortable bed and surrounded by soft pillows and a comforter..while..YOU were driving in your car to WORK...


FG!
My weekend was good! The paintball team went to a new field and worked on tactical movments, Stuff I already knew, but most of the gus on my team aren't prior service or combat trained, so I helped with the training and got brushed up myself. Was god..until it got cold...what can I say....Mike is a fan of warmth...

Sound like y'all had fun too! 1.5 hours for ONE quad? Musta been some gooood riding! Got pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya GG!
> Yep, I was sliding into my nice, comfortable bed and surrounded by soft pillows and a comforter..while..YOU were driving in your car to WORK...



Now, this is just plain teasing!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

heh heh...pretty good too..huh?

Makes you just wanna roll over in your office chair, and curl a leg under you and get all comfy...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't make my f&#(*!*g workout today...had a call to take...
I even wanted to!
Tomorrow (tuesday) is legs. Looking forward to that one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh  yeah.....I'm looking forward to tomorrow's workout - it's cardio and triceps!

Hey, I emailed you back, btw.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

got it!
tomorrow is the dreaded elbows and eye lashes day...whew!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> got it!
> tomorrow is the dreaded elbows and eye lashes day...whew!


 
hahahahahha, elbow presses, and eyelash raises


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

I really hate the eyelash raise......it so rivals.....oh......watching rocks grow!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey..its a HARDCORE workout!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

hehe 

I always liked the earlobe flies


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

oohh!!! I am adding those in!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nostril pushups?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had a damn phone call came in 10 minutes before I was supposed to go to the gym..and lasted too long...so...had to miss workout...dammit.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello....


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I had a damn phone call came in 10 minutes before I was supposed to go to the gym..and lasted too long...so...had to miss workout...dammit.



 You should have told that person that you had an important appointment and you'd call them back    Was is good news? About your ..you know..your thing


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yo Yo YO


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You should have told that person that you had an important appointment and you'd call them back    Was is good news? About your ..you know..your thing


wish I could have...but was an actual important call...couldn't wait...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Sup B!  How long did that call take?  Thats how long you should stop answering the tele for, before you leave


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Jake-
not that easy...was somehting I had to make. VERY important.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hello....


hiya pete!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You should have told that person that you had an important appointment and you'd call them back    Was is good news? About your ..you know..your thing


couldn't.
nope.
what thing?
(maybe u need to pm me?)
BTW...what's this about hot, rich guy?
You cheating on Luke-n-me?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya pete!


Good to see you doin this comp thing bud, some motivation


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

well, working as  a bouncer again...I GOTTA hit the weights!
(can't really fight none to good) so my attitude and somewhat larger than average size guy are my tools to keep things peaceful...usually works..except for that clod a couple saturdays ago who punched me in the face..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Biatch, wish i was there to back you.... We coulda hospitalised the prick


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

I almost did. I scared the hell outta him..he fell down on the snow..and I was standing over him..my raging 205 and fairly strong self ready to go..but I don't hit guys on the ground..plus..he was mad that his ex was withholding is child from him or something like that. I couldn't bring myself to doing it...that instantgratification woulda worn off and I woulda felt like shit afterwards..I would ahve put him i the hospital...he did not need that...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> couldn't.
> nope.
> what thing?
> (maybe u need to pm me?)
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Your such a nice guy....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

I am!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Humble too....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

its a blessing...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2004)

Don't worry bout velv cheatin on ya, you'll be the hot rich young guy in no time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah...I"LL be the one driving the Corvette!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice choice..... i'll follow in the mazarati...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Mikey! 

 What's this I hear about a corvette?? If vel won't go for a spin in the 'vette with you i will!  hahahaha!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice choice..... i'll follow in the mazarati...


I work down the street of a masserati/bently dealer   What I would give for an office with a window that 'opens'


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> couldn't.
> nope.
> what thing?
> (maybe u need to pm me?)
> ...



you know..THE thing..   
No, not cheating yet..I plan on sending mr. treadmill subliminal messages telepathically today..'ask me out'  hee hee, think it'll work?

How was your nite?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you know..THE thing..
> No, not cheating yet..I plan on sending mr. treadmill subliminal messages telepathically today..'ask me out' hee hee, think it'll work?
> 
> How was your nite?


 Girl what you need to do is walk up to him, and without saying a word, grab his hand, write your phone number on it (preferrably with a Sharpie) and walk away.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

ha ha, k, you do it first to a guy at the gym, then I'll follow your lead


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, k, you do it first to a guy at the gym, then I'll follow your lead


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I swear if I could, I would. But a) i just can't bring myself to be so bold and b) the person i'd like to do that to isn't at my gym and already has my number. Now it's just a matter of getting a phone call hahahaha! 

 So please do it so i can live out my fantasy vicariously through you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

...or....y'all give me both your#'s...and I can live one of MY fantasies...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I work down the street of a masserati/bently dealer   What I would give for an office with a window that 'opens'


WOW...nice view! What's that saying? Justification for higher education?
That's motivation! I WANT ONE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi B


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hiya Tam! How's you today? Me? better!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thursday, 9 December 04

Chest / Bis:

Incline DM Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*5, 120*5! 120*1.5, 80*9

Bench Press:
4*225*5

---------compound set with:------------------
Standing Alt. DB Curls:
30*10, 3*40*8

Decline DB Bench Press:
4*75*10

-----------compouns set:------------
Preacher Curl:
4*85*6  = angles annoyed wrists..could have done more..but

***120lb inclines was new PB! WAHOO!
***kinda funny, there were a couple skinny kids thta saw me take the 100's to my bench and do the set...I heard them say: wow..that's a lot of weight...

888the guy I had spot me...why can't people understand SIMPLE instructions??? I told him HOW I wanted to be spotted, from lift up and during the set.
duh.....
I barely got the friggin weight up..cause kncklehead wsan't there to help. My left arm was a little unstable again..and that made me nervous, but I was able to finally get this dink to suppor tmy elbow until I got up and set. Then I hit my five..and got them down.
THe second time..he screwed me up. You think that after the 1st set, he would have figured it out. Nope. He screwed around again..and I wasn't able to get the friggin weight up.

What was worse..I AM THE ONE LIFTING IT..and he is behind me GRUNTING like he is the one doing the fuqqin work! I took a 30 second break..acalled a 3rd guy over to spot ONE elbow, while this nancy boy got the other...got it up..but wsa now burnt and only got the 2 reps out...
That 1st set felt great though! I'll try it again in a couple weeks!


Food:
yep. I ate.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Look, a workout


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

just trying to keep ya on your toes, mi amigo!
Do'nt have time for the fuqqin gym today...unless I go while at owrk..depending on what time the base gym closes...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Saturday, 11 December, 04

BACK:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*8, 225*8

WG Pull Ups / Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
BW*8, BW*8, BW*8 / 3*45*5

T-Bar machine Row:
90*8, 90*8, 135*5, 135*5

Pull Downs:
Decending sets:
3 sets: 200*5, 150*5, 100*5

Close Grip Cable Rows:
3*200*8

***time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

have another bar 'war story'...
There I was....
Minding my own business...I was out back taking out some trash..whic seems I do a lot of...
I looked thru the back doors into the bar..and no one was at the door. (someone is always manning the door...I DID see a goup of people in that gathered circle...a bar back was walking past and I got his attention. I asked if anything was going on..and he better let me in. No longer than I stepped inside..it broke out. I, of course...lept into action and quelled the situation single handedly...ok, I didn't.
Actually, it turned into a good 10 - 20 person scuffle. I dunno who was who or what, but I saw guys attacking one of my bouncers. I now had a mission. 
I moved in and started separating bodies. I had 'peeled' enough off to get down to the two guys on my bouncer and him. next thing I know..someone put me into a headlock. A good one. It actually bruised something..and is still hard to swallow.
It took a second to realize I was in a lock. I stopped, and turned to see who the fool was who had done this to me. As I turned, that evil part krept out again. I Said:
You better get your ******** hands off me...NOW! 
"That's my boy in there, I am taking care of him"
"I work here. You have one second to get your fuqqin hands off me."
I guess I was convincing. he did. We tossed them out. All was right in the world again...untill....
I swear...not 5 minutes later, one of my waitresses said some guy smacked her in the ass...automatic ejection.
I found him..he was drunk. I told him to walk wiht me, he was going home.
I don't think that he fully understood what was happening to him. (My voice was pretty much shot. I sounded like a frog, so maybe wasn't clear) he figured it out as we got to the front door and I put my hand on his beer.
he made some inferrence of what was going on. I told him that he was leaving and I was taking his beer. (I wans't being as polite as I usually am, as I was still getting over having my wind pipe crushed. He started to resist and tried to pull his hand with the beer away from me. I tightened my grip on the bottle..which also contained a couple of his fingers. I know it had to hurt him. he was really begining to resist. I used a 'cool' phrase I had heard once and that worked:
You had best not resist me, if you do, it's about to go REAL bad for you. 
he tried to argue, by this time, we were at the front door, where I was barely able to croak out what happened to the door man..where he used his 325lb person and scooted him out the door..and bid him good night.
That's my story, and I am sticking to it..


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like a fun job Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

It is on occasion, my friend. Then again...I am usually taking out trash, or moping up someone's dinner off the floor...
It still hurts to swallow...hope that doesn't lsat too much longer. i have a throat lounzenger in to see if it soothes anything...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

hola, mi amigo!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

geez, Mikey, sounds like a dangerous job!  Stay safe!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Naw...as I said..most of thet ime..I am taking out trash...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Naw...as I said..most of thet ime..I am taking out trash...


If by trash you mean, young females, mid to late twenties, mostly italian girls with black hair and sexy dark eyes,  damn i wish I was you 

o man, luke needs a date.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

You have the most interesting stories B!

Glad you're okay.  

Luke - you need to get out more often.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Luke - you need to get out more often.


NO!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> NO!



Then how are you going to meet this fantasy girl?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Then how are you going to meet this fantasy girl?


http://www.mailorderbrides.com/

I'll just keep trying until I find one I like


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Are you being for real?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Are you being for real?


Yea, why not? 


I like Inga, from Lithuania


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Are these actual people?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't know yet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Till you meet them...hehehehehe.

Do you plan on meeting any of them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

no   I'm just joking


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

YEAH....right.... 

Sneeze....*bull$hit


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> YEAH....right....
> 
> Sneeze....*bull$hit


are you saying this is my only chance


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Aww, don't cry 

Dry those tears and have no fear that one day you'll meet your Italian dame!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aww, don't cry
> 
> Dry those tears and have no fear that one day you'll meet your Italian dame!


 
WOOOHOOOO!  :bounce:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

B!, where the heck are ya buddy ?

Hope all is well


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Damn, wish my job was that exciting.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

no..trash...as in...trash....don't get any on ya, kinda trash.
Sorry, had to scoot out the door to go turn in my benefits package in...last day...if didn't turn in..no health coverage...not good.
Also went to store and bough half the pharmacy out of cold meds. I just took them..I bet I have detatched head syndrome soon...
does sudafed and tequilia go together?

Have a Christmas party to go to in a bit...


Hey Jake!
Naw..my job usually isn't that exciting. NORMALLY, I leave after a boring night, stinking like a used ash tray...When I get home, I open all the windows in my car adn leave my jacket in the garage to air out.


Thanks, Babs! Glad u liked the storie...I actuially didn't have to put any spin on it either. It went down just as I wrote it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sorry, had to scoot


 
AHHH, had to make like a dog with tape worms, huh?  

Sorry for disgustifying your journal :/


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AHHH, had to make like a dog with tape worms, huh?
> 
> Sorry for disgustifying your journal :/


well..I WAS hungry...thanks buddy...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well...I just got home from what was most likely the best Monday I've had in...years...
It was the club's Christmas party.
I almost didnt go. I feel like death wamed over with this cold...
I stopped @ Wal-mart and bought a truck load of vitamins, and cold meds.
I felt better, so I ended up going.
I ma glad I did.
We all got three free drinks. I utilized them, I got 3 whiskey and cokes. Ok..the bartender was serving them gooood. 9/10  whiskey, splash of coke. After three of those and two Coronas..I was feeling no pain...
I danced...a bit..the cotton eyed joe...(very badly) a couple other songs. You just grab a friendy waitress friend, and they were willing to help me look silly.
After the bar closed. a group went to our martini bar. after weeding out some others, a small group of us went to the Deja Vue nudie bar. (If u don't know, it is a chain of all nudie clubs)
I have found out a few things tonight:
It is cool to go to nudie bars with women: It is more fun..the strippers will hit on the girls....
Women are WAY critical of the bodies. I'd be happy and content by saying: Hey..nice body, smile, ass..whatever..
them? Nope...tear them up! DUH! 
Can u see the cottage cheese on her ass? Her boobs are too big/ small/fake...OH MY GAWD!
WE even made up a rule: 
guess how she wears her 'yoohoo':
Trimmed, landing strip, bare.
The loser..gives the girl a dollar.
I found out: Most strippers..at least there are shaven clean...
That was fun.
I just put down another large dosage of meds and Nyquil...gonna head to bed.
So..how was YOUR night?

Talk to ya later!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> It is cool to go to nudie bars with women: It is more fun..the strippers will hit on the girls....


 HAHAHAHAHAHAA. True. hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2004)

bwahahahaha, sounds like a great nite Mikey!!  How's the head today?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I WAS hungry...thanks buddy...


 
  Morning Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAA. True. hahahahahahahahahahaha!


so...looks like I know where to take u and andy in February!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bwahahahaha, sounds like a great nite Mikey!!  How's the head today?


shhh......

congested....no hangover...would all I needed on top of this flippin cold...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Morning Mike


howdy, Luke!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Hun!!     I hope your throat feels betterr soon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey Andy!
Oohhh....she DOES still luv me...

How are you feeling, girl?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning 

How are ya feeling today?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

ey absie!
I feel better..not full strength..but better...I'm gonna go jump into shower...and go to gym in about 1 1/2 hours...FINALLY do legs...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2004)

Did legs yesterday, last rep of squats on last set i came so close to hurlin it wasn't funny....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

well, I am still feeling he efects of my cold...if I were to have gone to the gym today..I WOULD HAVE hurled...
stupid cold...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

It'll be gone soon mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

yeah..it's all over but the sniffling now...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Mikey! Don't say I never say good morning to ya!  HOw'd ya sleep? How's that cold this morning? Hope you feel better!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..it's all over but the sniffling now...


  I only get the sniff's during job interviews


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning  x 10


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

WHOA, Mike's a REALLY lucky guy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WHOA, Mike's a REALLY lucky guy


that's because I work out...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning  x 10


good morning, back!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Mikey! Don't say I never say good morning to ya!  HOw'd ya sleep? How's that cold this morning? Hope you feel better!


Hola, mi amiga!
I slept well..then I came home from work...

I am ok...do feel better though...stupid sinus is bothering me...just took another huge amount of pills...cold meds, vitamins...gonna take my last shot of nyquil....

Talk with ya later!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's because I work out...


Damn it!  

I should try that some time too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

dam...one more day out of gym....it's killing me....
I wanna go! I feel the weights taunting me.....
I gotta go tomorrow!
busy day tomorrow...gotta get up early for a coaching call. (real etsate) then have apointment to gte car looked @ afterwards...might have gotten a new client...cross your fingers...go to gym...go to club...sleep..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn you work a ton bro.  How is everything going?

I never get good mornings from anyone


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...one more day out of gym....it's killing me....
> I wanna go! I feel the weights taunting me.....
> I gotta go tomorrow!
> busy day tomorrow...gotta get up early for a coaching call. (real etsate) then have apointment to gte car looked @ afterwards...might have gotten a new client...cross your fingers...go to gym...go to club...sleep..


 YAYYYY! A new client! My fingers are crossed for ya!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn you work a ton bro.  How is everything going?
> 
> I never get good mornings from anyone


 I'll surprise you one of these days


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you are the only one to ever give me a good morning


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn you work a ton bro.  How is everything going?
> 
> I never get good mornings from anyone


hey brotha!
BUSY! need more money....need ALOT more clients..can quit the one job abd go real estate full time. That coaching call I have tomorrow is going to help me get there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YAYYYY! A new client! My fingers are crossed for ya!


thanks!
Why canot I ever get the, "Hi! I am pre-qualified  and want to buy a million dollar home! This week!"


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> Why canot I ever get the, "Hi! I am pre-qualified and want to buy a million dollar home! This week!"


 
I could do that...... in Prague    or  Bratislava 

Morn'n Mike


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Mikey   You sound very busy...hope you get to the gym today!!!  I'm partying at work all afternoon so won't be online..guess we'll chat Monday.  Have a great weekend




























Good Morning Premier!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

hola!

Hey Luke-
ever see the movie: Euro trip?
There's the scene when the kids are in E? Europe..adn the kid gives the bell boy an American nickel? Good stuff.
Here's a fun fact....

Great movie...


Hiya J! Kinda odd I mention a million dollar home. I pay for a leads service..and got in a request for a 800k - 1mil. dollar home! OH MY GAWD...if I could land..then close this transaction...life would be goooood..

I could pay off one nagging debt...and have money left over for a FUN filled weekend in March...In...Ohio...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola!
> 
> Hey Luke-
> ever see the movie: Euro trip?
> ...


 
_-"A WHOLE nickel!"_
_-"I QUIT!"_
*-**slap***
_-"I'm buying my OWN hotel"_


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

so...you've seen it then....


"You ARE the worst twins!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

I wanna see that movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

go buy it! it is hilarious!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

It is a funny movie!!   

Morning Mike     Have a good weekend!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2004)

Hope you have someone to snuggle up with in front of the fireplace for Christmas!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2004)

nope..but I can always hope...
 
Hiya, Ann! Happy Holidays to you and your family too!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2004)

Saturday, 18 December 04

CHEST!
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*5, 100*5, 120*5, 120*5, 120*5 !!!!!!!!  (had friend w/me = good spotter)

DB Bench Press:
80*10, 80*10, 105*5

Varying Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 80*10, 85*10, 95*8, 65*10

--time.
short, but good workout.
gotta get into shower...then to club.  Maybe have good story for tomorrow..

(hey babsie...I put on long pants, dry shirt and bundled up again for trip back home..)


...she worries so...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (hey babsie...I put on long pants, dry shirt and bundled up again for trip back home..)
> 
> 
> ...she worries so...



     good man!!!  You need to stay healthy  

Do you have chicken Noodle soup in stock yet?

BTW - nice work out buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you! It felt GOOD to have lifted that weight for THREE sets!

Especially in front of my buddy...heh heh...I cought him looking at my arns a couple times..his are still bigger..but I put up 30 more pounds than her did...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

ok...BOUNCER story!
Y'all gather 'round now:
No fights for me this weekend. Ther was balance. As I have mentioned in the past..there is usually not problems on my floor...
My ego got stroked BIG time on Friday. I had a total of 8 different women feeling up my chest and arms...(wait till I drop the fat) 

On Saturday..Al, our head doorman took the award for the best take out...ever!
We tossed out some guy for being drunk and beligerant. he tried to come back in. Al, who is the ID checker, weighs in @ 300 + lbs. Long story short, the guy tries to give Al greif and pushes Al. After the 3rd shove...Al..takes this kid, picks him up  and bodyslams him to the concrete! OH! but we aren't done yet! There is more!
After the poor SOB hits the ground, Al drops downa dn lands on this kid with his knee..all 300 + lbs into him...
ok..what happens when you step on a caulking gun? The stuff inside squirts out...heh heee..the same thing happened top this kids bowels...yep..he shat hiumself! 

Disgusting..but friggin hilarious! Of course, we made 'poo poo' jokes the rest of the night..
"He really got a shitty deal on that..."
and such...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Monday, 20 December:
LEGS! (YES! YOU READ RIGHT! I DID...LEGS!)

Squat:
135*15, 4*225*10

Leg Press:
4*455*12

***time

I got there late. legs are sore....was enuf for one day..will ramp up next week and be back to full workout in a couple weeks.

Had a meeting lastnight before work. I maybe expanding my real estate business to include mortgaging. More money...easier convenience for the buyers...
Gotta see if I can afford it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice workout buddy!  SO how are the gams feeling today?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

oh...they be feeling sore...I am in need of a massage...any takers? I give as I get..


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

I"m not a taker mike, but i'll stop by and say hi.  

my legs are killin' me too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh.. that story is so gross


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

no shit, huh?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Do you ever get any numbers from the women that feel you up?  One night stands? 

That caulking gun reference was priceless hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

I told ya...I am still kinda shy..and no one believes me....
Rarely. I don't really ask for them.  (phone #'s)
I just have fun flirting with them, making a couple jokes and moving on. 
How to say: while in the club, things are fun, easy going, no hassle. Some of these women, I see every here and again at the club, almost friends...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats cool.  Im shy too, and probably wouldnt ask for their numbers either.  Atleast you are having fun, thats what its all about.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

well, I am still not ready to date yet...so I just have my fun there, and go home. Still makes for lonely evenings, but you really can't have it both ways.
I've done the 'one night stands' in the past..they may be gratifying then..but not so afterwards...I'm done with those...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

I understand.  After any of my relationships, Im not ready to date that fast either.  You just have to keep loving like you have never been hurt.
I have never had a one night stand lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

I know...but I am just yet ready to get back in the saddle. I still havea few hang ups with the ex..and that would not be fair to any possible new GF...
Of course, I think that was cured last week...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Missed my workout this afternoon...woke up too late..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

g'mornng, you Canadian Diva!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning Mike!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning, buddy!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey B ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks, Brotha! May you and your family also have a Merry Christmas!
Stop in more often!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 22, 2004)

HI Mikey!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

hola, mi caliete chica!

(close? all I really know is where is the bathroom? Two beers, quickly please!)

the important things to know when in Mexico!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thursday, 23 December 04:

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*8, 225*8, 225*8

Pull UP:
BW*8, BW*8, BW*5   / Supp. Grip Pull UP: BW*8, BW*8, BW*8  

Wide Grip Supp. Grip Cable ROws:
4*150*10

**Time
Slept in WAY too long, had to get some errands done...ran late to gym..at least I went...felt weak.. 


No good bar stories to share...was bored...big time.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Happy Ho Ho Pookey bunny


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Mikey - merry christmas hon... hope it's a good one for ya! Stay warm!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Mike!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mike the Burner said:
			
		

> No good bar stories to share...was bored...big time.


No news.....

Merry Christmas duuuuude


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey All!
Um..pooky bunny says 
Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

December 26, 2004:

LEGS:
SQUATS!:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5

Leg Press:
4*540*10

Leg Extension:
Took 2 machines..didn't like either one of them..didn't feel right.
3*150*10 

***kinda funny: one of my 315lb sets, I was on my way down for a rep..and I had some sort of build up of..something in my lung. I had to couch..which I did..with unease...I DID have 315lbs on my shoulders...it mucked up my rep..and barely made it back up. I took a sec to clear my throat and finished my set. The guy next to me...must have heard my gag..as after I stepped out from under the rack, He asked if I was ok..and we made a quick joke of it..then moved on.

I have eaten SO much garbage these past few days..my body had enuf..and rebelled today...let's just keep it at that...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

Aw look, you worked out today.  Good for you!!!  I've been sick so...no working out for me at all this week.  Got hit with a BAD snow storm Wednesday Level 2 Snow Emergency.  Work closed so I got an extra day off...hehehehehhe.

How was your christmas?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

I was wondering where u were..glad is all right! U had that bad posting ofwhat was going on..then nothing for a couple days...and we (me) were worried about ya!
Mine was ok...It got off to a bad start. got home..was looking thru some folders for an email addy..ran into some of the mails of the ex..and made the misstake of reading some of them..put a damper on my mood. 
Got up and went to my paren'ts house for a quick gift exchange...I was in a crappy mood...until the dog got to the door and greeted me. Ya know..something as simple as the unjudgemental love from a dog can do wonders. They don't care about your problems, they don't care of the things that may not be perfect in your life. They just love you unconditionally..of course..as long as you rub their tummy....
So, after playing with the dog..and hanging w/ myu parent's for a while, we went to family's house for dinner....and ATE...WELL....then came here.
had no food..so we had to go to the only place that was open...7-11...I ate so much junk food this weekend...blech. 
Hope u are all rested up and ready to hit it hard tomorrow! I started this afternoon...

yep! U aw that right! I did...LEGS!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

You're so sweet B!! 

Thanks for looking out for me.  There are times I can get myself out of a mess, and there are times I'll just wallow in them for a while until I get motivated to do something about it.  

About the checking account thing...I'm just going to let it go.  No use in fighting about it.  I'm so through with arguments.  Not worth the stress.  So I lost $500+ bucks, next time I'll be smarter.  DO NOT start ANY accounts with the SAME lenders my husband has. 

I'm taking my logitech Web Cam back today.  IT STINKS!!!  The more I think about Web Cams I'm like, why the hell even have one?  Who the heck would I chat with using it anyway (besides my father?)  So, it's going back to the store AND I'm letting them know it's all static like viewing....

You know, sometimes it's okay to read through old letters!  Yea you see how things use to be, but you'll need to look forward and find closure.  Throw the letters away OR put them some place you won't "bump" into.  I know, put all your memories of her in a shoe box (if they'll fit) stuff them in the attic, bury or burn them it's your choice.  You've made it this far with out her and you're going to make it even further with out.  You'll be okay.  What's meant to be, will be.  Focus the new year on you and your dreams/goals.  Think and STAY positive in all that you do.  Alright, enough about that.

hahah, I understand the dog situation.  Mine are the same way.  They're always at the door when I walk in and VERY excited to see me.  Tails (nubbs) are wagging, heavy breathing and snorting, feet tapping on the floor and the moment I speak to them, they're like little kids - bark whispers and moaning...It's cute.  They love me.  My boxers are my four legged BIG babies.

NO food at your house?  What did you end up getting at the 7-11?

Anyway, hope your day is off to a good start.  Hubby's truck wouldn't start AGAIN so he's using my car.  Nothing like being stuck at home when you have plans to go places.  Oh well.  I think I'm going to get him some antifreeze and put it in his truck.  He won't listen to me so I'm going to "fix" his little problem.  He has a leak (saw it yesterday.)  I may be wrong, but oh well.

Oh, I may go to the gym tonight - depends on if I have to "explain" myself to the hubby before I can go.  You know...I have THINGS to do around the house and the gym takes away from the time I could be being productive around here.

Have a good day mate


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey B.  How are you?   Are you feeling better?   Hope you had a good holiday.  I know it must've been tough, but "this too shall pass".

On a lighter side, new pic in my journal......it's from Playa this year.

Smooches babe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

hello, ladies!
heh heh..what did u expect for a 20 - 30 dollar camera? I'd have video talked w/ ya!
yeah...I wish I cold havea dog..but with my small place and tight schedule....no can do.
WEll, they are emails..I just can't seem to hit the delete button..maybe I should..but they are tucked into a folder I don't go into too often.
Yep, this year is gonna be my year!
I'm gonna make money...meet people...do things...go places....get my old, better looking body back...
yep, yep, YEP!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hello, ladies!
> heh heh..what did u expect for a 20 - 30 dollar camera? I'd have video talked w/ ya!
> yeah...I wish I cold havea dog..but with my small place and tight schedule....no can do.
> WEll, they are emails..I just can't seem to hit the delete button..maybe I should..but they are tucked into a folder I don't go into too often.
> ...




Hello 

You did tell me Logitech was a good camera, what ELSE should I look for then (other than the brand Logitech?)

How about you print out the emails and file them some where THEN hit the delete button.  Easier said than done i know.  You'll be alright.  You have all of us here to help ya 

That's right!!!  Keep positive, meet people, do things, go places and get your body back.  You're fine the way you are (for the record.)

GUESS WHAT?????  My boss called the cellie this morning, left a message saying he had MAJOR gossip for me and that I should call A/S/A/P.  So I do. OMG OMG OMG OMG....Bitter sweet news!..................................................................

He's turned in his letter of resignation THIS MORNING and will be gone before I get back from vacation.  OMG, that's cool but also I'm like - Damn, this means I have even MORE work to do  and MORE meetings ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....I hate meetings.  I have social anxiety when I have to give speaches and such......  

You know...NOW is the time to ask for MORE money!!!!  No one knows his job BUT me.  Not even his boss, etc........Oh yea, I've got the upper hand   Tomorrow I'm going into work to say my good byes AND to pick up a  check.......this is kinda cool


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey! Wahoo!
Sounds like u are moving up, lady! YAY!
AND a raise!
Ahh...you'll get used to the speeches and such. It will be no big deal...just get past the first couple, then all will be well.
I dunno if u can relate, but when  was in college...I had to take my speech class. Wasn't big on talking to groups, either. (did u know people fear public speaking more than death?)
WEll..what helped me was....I'd 'see myself as stil being an SP (Air Force cop) in uniform. When I was on duty, I had absoloute authority. When I spoke..you damed well knew they listened. SO, I just saw or pretended I was still in uniform..and was in control of the room..I could knock it out then. Now, I am alot better at it..except I still talk fast. (I talk fast when excited or nervous) I usually am able to drop my voice a little deeper, which slows me down..but these are my tricks...you'll learn yours.
You'll do just fine!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi B, how are you today?   What's happening?  Not much here, home today because my youngest had to go to the dentist.   Oh well, a mom's gotta do what a mom's gotta do.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

hiya! How wsa his check up? I dun gotx me some non-dentally challenged teeth..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

had a meeting last night...there went that.
But...guess what?
I am now gonna add mortgage broker to my list of amazing abilities!
I will be a one stop home shopping experience! I am also going to be moving to a differetn realty house, and working with / for my buddy's mother. She has a NICE store in a mall here...high traffic flow.
So..I can soon say, that I work in the mall..

(fair to say..I will make a good bit MORE than what the guy at the orange julius makes)

Oh..and for those of you who are already home owners....after I complete my training, I can show u how to use your home as a money making tool. 

fuq the year 2004..it was shite for me...I ma setting up for 2005, baby...am gonna ROCK DA HOUSE!
I'm gonna be a sexy mutha too! If I don't...GG is gonna kick my ass...she said so....I have come to learn to fear the spicy cuban women...

caliente! ole!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

OMG!!! That's awesome news Mikey!! Way to go!!  See, 2005 is gonna be YOUR year


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

hey beautiful!
I'm definately hoping to make it to Ohio in march, now!

I have a need to meet my IM friends....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, some good news in here. That's awesome Mike. So what are you, the kinda man that does a bit of everything LOL! And it's nice to see a w/o in all this whoring mess  Looked like a good w/o. One day I'll squat 315 for 1 rep LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, some good news in here. That's awesome Mike. So what are you, the kinda man that does a bit of everything LOL! And it's nice to see a w/o in all this whoring mess  Looked like a good w/o. One day I'll squat 315 for 1 rep LOL


hey Rock!
Yep- I am gonna be doing a LOT of a few different things....plus, it will be easier for a buyer to just come to me, get pre-qualle'd and then hae them looking at a home wihtin a couple hours of them walking into the office...nice, convenient and efficient!

Fuq the 1 rep sillyness...go for the sets of 10 as I am gonna do!
if you're gonna be a bear..be a GRIZZLY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm sure it's great for you, but it's not very practical or safe for powerlifting  

Looks like your on a good path buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

I just read, that Tom Platz squats 500lbs for 23 reps...what's a measly 10 reps at a mere weight of 315? I ask you...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Be careful! 

Morning Mikey  So what up for New Years?  I'm going to a house party if you wanna come


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Look what i found !!

I can't beleive I never noticed you had a journal  


Nice squats


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

be careful of what?
Wow..if I could..I would SO be there! But...I will stuck in the mass of hundreds of drunken poeple at the club...
G'morning!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Be careful squatting those weights for those reps


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

oh...duh...Well, I am still stuck @ 315 for 5 reps...wanna get them back to 10...
doubt I will ever see 500 lbs on this kids' back...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah ... be careful with trying to squat the big weight.  Personally, it's uplifting to be able to say you can lift/press/squat XXX lbs, but sometimes it comes with a cost.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

B ... guess you didn't see the offer to hang with the lovely Velvet on NY.    It would be you and a room full of lovely ladies.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

oh...I saw that...I did, I did, I DID!
(I have to work...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey beautiful!
> I'm definately hoping to make it to Ohio in march, now!
> 
> I have a need to meet my IM friends....





You are going to be one travlin' mu.......

You now have to go to Ohio when you leave Texas????  WOW  

Yes, you do have a need to meet the IM peeps


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

I was coming to Texas?? U never did hook me up w/ your friend!

well...you ARE off the availability list...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

Who said you can't come for a visit?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2004)

I can hook you up, there are plenty of single women working here at the clinic


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

keep the couch clear then!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

Morning Mikey!  Have a wonderful new year.  I'm on vacation for the next week and I'm not sure if i'll be online at all during that time!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks all!
May your year ring in with a bang and keep up the momentum!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Look! I went to hte gym...FINALLY !!!!
AND IT WAS GOOOOOD! (too bad I was short on time...)

31 December, 04
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*10, 225*6, 225*7, 225*10 !  (some guy walked over to spot me, so I said: WTF..and went to the wall! )

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 185*6, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5, 225*4!  (told u I was on the jazz!!!)

Decline DB Bench Press:
3*80*10

DB Curls:
30*10, 40*10, 50*6!!!

Cambered Bar curl:
85*5, 85*5  (that pain was coming on...)

Isolated Curls:
30*8 (Pain in tendons came back..let it go and left)

DID U SEE THE WEIGHT!!! I AM THE SHIZZO! 

  

ok.that was more for my benefit..

THere was a guy in the gym...fuqqer..arms were twice the size of mine..and 1/2 the body fat...I gotz work to do!

Bring on 2005!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Burnt said:
			
		

> Bring on 2005!


WOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Look! I went to hte gym...FINALLY !!!!
> AND IT WAS GOOOOOD! (too bad I was short on time...)
> 
> 31 December, 04
> ...


Nice Wo  

Inclines with the same weight as flat bench !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanx, brotha!
Well, I kept the weight down on the flat bench....I wanted to go more for reps...when I got to the inclines..I was able to grab a spotter...

speaking o fweights...u squated almost 5oo lbs?!?!?!?!!??
I bow to you, sir!
I could BARELY do partials of 405 for a set of 6...and that would dink up my back from all that weight...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

hey buddy... hope you had a great N/Y's....Back in the swing  'o' yeah...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Was'sup, Pete!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Look! I went to hte gym...FINALLY !!!!
> AND IT WAS GOOOOOD! (too bad I was short on time...)
> 
> 31 December, 04
> ...



Nice work out B!!   

you're getting there   

how have ya been?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey b-e-a-u-tiful! Happy New Yar to you!
I am ok...about to make some major changes...in life...I told u about them...
more importantly..how are YOU doing???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

missed ANOTHER friggin workout...sorry GG...had too many appointments to do before work...gotta get outta here in about 15 minutes to get there.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn got burnt on Monday  spent the day towin kids around the lake and then did some bare footin  Lovin it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey b-e-a-u-tiful! Happy New Yar to you!
> I am ok...about to make some major changes...in life...I told u about them...
> more importantly..how are YOU doing???




Hi war stranger  

Yes, I am aware of the changes YOU ARE going to make and achieve!!!  I have no doubts!  Are you off to a good start?

I am doing okay.  Things are rocky as you're well aware of.  Don't want to talk about it in IM.  You'll get your email as soon as work calms down.  I have meetings with the "BIG" guys at work tomorrow....GULP....I'm going to be okay though........I think         They wanna talk.......about my.............job description.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...runnnnnnnn for your life!!!!  da da daaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn, I bet you anything they wanna stock pile more crapola on my plate WITH OUT...and I repeat...WITH.....OUT......a raise.  Working for the Japanese is like working for a jew (no offense to the jews who may wonder about your journal - just a figure of speach.)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Jews..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

So you missed out on a work out.  Things in life take precidence (sp - sorry i'm tired.)  You're a grown man who needs to loook out for #1.  This is YOUR year!!!!  Remember though, I'm going to kick your buttay...just be sure to eat clean if you're not going to be able to make it to the gym religiously. :tongue:

How's the PB?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

What PB?
I have not had any peanut butter in two whole months!

kick away...as long as u kiss-n-make up!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Can i kick....??? And punch.....??? And a few atomic slams with a suplex...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I ain't kissn ya pal.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Awwwww come on.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

u been banished to the couch again, romeo?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What PB?
> I have not had any peanut butter in two whole months!
> 
> kick away...as long as u kiss-n-make up!




I wasn't saying you are eating PB, I was implying that IF you were - you need to stop.  

SAWWWEEEETTTTT.

Oh, I can kiss and make up alright


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, I can kiss and make up alright


wahoo! A belated New Year's smooch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

6 Jan 05
Chest:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*5, 315*4, 315*4!

Incline DB Press:
80*10, 100*6, 100*6, 100*6, 

Decline BD Press:
3*80*6

***Time  
Was taking care of business things from the house..then had to go to new office to get some paperwork done..by time I got to gym..was late...had t osacrifice 1 final chest set and bi's...


I had spotter for the 315. He said he barely helped on the last rep! I wasn't even fully 'switched on'....I wasn't fully feeling it...can't wait til I can get 6 - 8 reps at the weight...wanna go up! 350 BEFORE summer!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

time to go baby sit the drunks..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

I NEVER get banished to the couch 
Damn you got a good bench bro


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

aww...shucks..it's aight..

bad thing...I can bench what I squat...not good for the legs...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice Bench !!!!!!!!!!  The rest aint shabby either


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks, Gary-
Now, I just need to crank up on my legs....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

Burnt said:
			
		

> 315*4, 315*4!


Holy Poop


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah...but I am still a pudgy bastard...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

8 January, 05

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*3  PB! (in a while)

Wide Grip Pull Up:
3*10*BW
Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
45*5, 45*5, 45*5, 70*2! PB!

Standing BO 1 Arm DB Rows:
80*10, 105*6, 105*6, 105*6

***Time
****Friend came in and got caught up...time ran out...I did get all three areas of back done...didn't get to finish off, nor do my bis...
***** As I was putting the 105 lb DB back on rack...I missed the lip..and it caught my finger inbetween it and the rack...owie...I will survive... 
******gotta work the club tonight...may have story to share when get back..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 8 January, 05
> 
> Back:
> SLDL:
> ...


Alright !! PB's !!!!  Way to go .
Gotta love it  And a story to tell too. Is it going to be as good as Deadbolts ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

I dunno...now I am gonna have to go look up w/happened to DB....
Hope it wasn't like what happened to P-funk in the men's shower in Miami..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

I felt your pain wit the finger....
Thats a decent back and bi workout bro


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

it'll do...for now....need my deads to close ion on yours, big guy...got lotz-o-work to do!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

10 Jan. 05

Delts / Tris:
Seated BB Mil Press:
65*15, 90*10, 4*135*5   

Standing Side Lateral Raises:
3*35*8  

Seated DB Mil Press:
3*45*8  

Upright Rows:
2*100*10

Machine Tri Press downs:
90*10, 110*10, 110*10

Tri Extensions:
120*10, 3*150*10

* Time
Annoyed that I couldn't get 135 up for more than that...or for as low of reps too...
I must have burned the delts out, 'cause my laterals were luight and I had a hard time w/ the seated mil press / arnold press
Was going to do dips as well, but my right shoulder was acting up and it hur to do the dip..so I went on to the other exercise.

While I was doing my tri extions, the guys behind me were doing an interesting cable curl: They would lie down on the floor, their feet against the machine and the bar pulley thing on its lowest setting. Then with your shoulders pinned on the floor, you do the curls. Very nicely isolates the bis. Absoloutely no swinging allowed...

Food:
I ate..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it'll do...for now....need my deads to close ion on yours, big guy...got lotz-o-work to do!


Fuck i wish i couldn't lift it bro.... it busts my ass every lift!!
I go so red in the face it looks like my eyeballs are about to burst outta thier sockets.... Same with everything thats heavy... it still feels MEGA heavy it's just that i can lift it now... 
Are your cals restricted at the moment..?? I found that shoulders where one of the lifts to suffer from that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

I dunno...ui know I don't count cals..

hence my fat belly...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Isn't *shaaawing* Bab's doin ur diet??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

if by diet you mean...BANNING me from eating my glorius and beloved peanut butter..then yes. yes she is..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Whats with all the  

Hitting failure is hitting failure isn't it ? And next time you will hit it at a higher number of reps or with more weight    tri's are looking strong !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

the weights sucked....
but I hear ya on the weight failure..i keep telling that to myself...

well...my delts WERE pumped when I got home though...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Mike. That was your first time doing BB MP for awhile right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah...in a rather long time, actually...u feeling better?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning Hot Stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

well.....THAT made my day! Wahoo! Now I will sleep gooood..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sleep!?!?!  what's that  :/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Isn't *shaaawing* Bab's doin ur diet??




he wont let me do anything else but harrass him about PB.  he's doing well though


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Cheer up butter cup!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey B ... just so you know, you can probably do more pulls than I.  I didn't go to the gym for most of December and part of November.  Just started back this week and boy did the strength get sapped.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Mike      How have you been latley?   I just wanted to pop in and say hello, I hadn't been on in awhile!! I hope you rung the new year in in style!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

Look at all these girls in your Journal B.... how do you do it...??? 
 I'm the one with the abs.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Look at all these girls in your Journal B.... how do you do it...???
> I'm the one with the abs.....


ppssst... Pete....pppssst..can u keep a secret?









































so can I! 
HA! HA! HAR! HAR! DE HAR! HAR!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> he wont let me do anything else but harrass him about PB.  he's doing well though


oh..she is allwoed to harrass me all she wants...
unless someone is her toi cook for me..I do what I can.

But....PB is off the menu...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey B ... just so you know, you can probably do more pulls than I.  I didn't go to the gym for most of December and part of November.  Just started back this week and boy did the strength get sapped.


Hey Brotha! I bet u can still out do me....and u will be back up to your ol weights in no time...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike      How have you been latley?   I just wanted to pop in and say hello, I hadn't been on in awhile!! I hope you rung the new year in in style!


hey beautiful! Happy New Year!
I know you haven't...don't do that to us again! Where did ya go? we need details!
u still coming out for your b-day next month?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Heya whats up man....trying to make my rounds with everyone.  Man theres alot of people to keep up with lol.

I'll be stopping in more often.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got home from parents...they fed me gooooood..steak AND spagetti..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Just got home from parents...they fed me gooooood..steak AND spagetti..



Mmmm...  Me wants.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

my parents..MINE!

if it makes u feel any better..it was gooooooooooood

let's see; plenty of protein and carbs for tomorrows leg workout!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)

Mornin Hot Stuff   Leg day eh? I'm still suffering from my leg day on Monday, I'm walkin like I've just had grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat sex


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Just got home from parents...they fed me gooooood..steak AND spagetti..


MMMMM your so not kewl anymore LOL.

I have a massive pot of pasta and meatballs in my fridge...enough to feed like 20 and it is just calling my name.  I just refuse to open the fridge LOL.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm walkin like I've just had grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat sex


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Hot Stuff   Leg day eh? I'm still suffering from my leg day on Monday, I'm walkin like I've just had grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat sex


that too..paints a picture...
I think...I am actually speechless....u get some lately...or you just craving it like the rest of us??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

A girl never tells 

Morning sweetie pie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2005)

never hurts to ask....
g'morning, my uber eskimo hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

Saturday, 15 January 05

Chest / Bis:

Incline DB Bench PRess:
50*15, 75*8, 3*100*8   (no spotter, so  didn't try to go heavy)

Bench Press:
5*225*5

----compound----

BB Curl:
65*10, 4*95*8

Decline DB Bench Press;
3*80*8

----Compound----

Alt. DB Curls:
3*35*8


Standing Cable Flyes:
2*55*10

----Compound----
Lying Cable Curls:
2*100*10

***Time


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ppssst... Pete....pppssst..can u keep a secret?
> so can I!
> HA! HA! HAR! HAR! DE HAR! HAR!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2005)

um...wait a minute...u still have abs? I thought u put on 38 lbs, fatboy...

welcome to my world! 

off to the gym for me..then I am gonna go work at our country club tonight..gonna round me up a little country filly...

y'all come back now, ya hear?
ha!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Incline DB Bench PRess:
> 50*15, 75*8, 3*100*8   (no spotter, so  didn't try to go heavy)


Thats not heavy?  LOL  in my world that heavy!

Solid w/o my man!  

Workin at the country club....sounds like some shit kickin fun!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...wait a minute...u still have abs? I thought u put on 38 lbs, fatboy...
> 
> welcome to my world!
> 
> ...


Hey your not supposed to be able to put 2 and 2 together like that....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Morning Mikey   Long time no chat, wassup?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

> (no spotter, so didn't try to go heavy)


Quit showing off


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Burner02*
_Incline DB Bench PRess:_
_50*15, 75*8, 3*100*8 (no spotter, so didn't try to go heavy)_



NoT Heavy ?! Where you wo at ? The moon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey your not supposed to be able to put 2 and 2 together like that....




DOH!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi B


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

hey B ... whad up?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats not heavy?  LOL  in my world that heavy!
> 
> Solid w/o my man!
> 
> Workin at the country club....sounds like some shit kickin fun!


well..I can now do sets @ 120...but need help getting the weight up..and then spotted..I can do it all w/ 100 lb'ers...
also remember: I am a fat..er..'stocky' guy....women like you guys that don't have the 'handles' I have....

ok...country club update:
was interesting. Sunday nights at the club are family night. at certain hours, certain age groups have to go. I think after 9pm..either 18 and up or 16 and up are allowed to stay.
ok..wow..I do NOT remember girls looking like the ones I saw last night...and I'd be DAMNED if I were to let my daughter out with some of the out fits they were weating...damn that brittney spears.. 

we felt..OLD around them...and they looked so...ugg...young....
now to the 'boys'..heh heh...
some of them tried to put on thier touugh guy act...it doesn't work with adults...I only got to assist in one scrap...yep..dumb, smart assed kid..big kid..but kid..foiund out the ward way..where the front door was..right into the hands of CSPD...

got paid cash at end of night. Said that we (the bouncers from both Rum Bay (my club) and Tequilas (sister club across the street) can come back any sunday to work, cash under table if they need help...so that will clear up any lonelySunday nights I may have...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I can now do sets @ 120...but need help getting the weight up..and then spotted..I can do it all w/ 100 lb'ers...
> also remember: I am a fat..er..'stocky' guy....women like you guys that don't have the 'handles' I have....


Wait till you see my pictures...def got some handles there bud...LOL.

Sounds like fun...almost closer to babysitting  .  I am always amazed at the girls I see...15 y/o's in the clubs and you'd never know they were a day under 21.  What a damn shame.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I can now do sets @ 120...but need help getting the weight up..and then spotted..I can do it all w/ 100 lb'ers...



Damn man, your pressing strength is no joke...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I can now do sets @ 120...but need help getting the weight up..and then spotted..I can do it all w/ 100 lb'ers...
> also remember: I am a fat..er..'stocky' guy....women like you guys that don't have the 'handles' I have....
> 
> ok...country club update:
> ...



Nice lifts Burner.

I hear ya on how girls look now adays.  In the summer, it's hard to imagine that some of these girls are still in jr. high.  My daughter is starting to wear lower cut jeans.  She has been restricted to what she can wear during elementary due to rules they had set out.  Next year, she is going to a school where the grades are from 7 - 12.  So we're not sure what to expect from her.  We have allowed her to pick out her own outfits for some time now, and she seems pretty reasonable.  Although she has picked out a shorter tops that show her belly for when she's not in school.  I noticed the other day that her jeans are actually hip huggers.  Next year will be very interesting fashion-wise


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Burner.
> 
> I hear ya on how girls look now adays.  In the summer, it's hard to imagine that some of these girls are still in jr. high.  My daughter is starting to wear lower cut jeans.  She has been restricted to what she can wear during elementary due to rules they had set out.  Next year, she is going to a school where the grades are from 7 - 12.  So we're not sure what to expect from her.  We have allowed her to pick out her own outfits for some time now, and she seems pretty reasonable.  Although she has picked out a shorter tops that show her belly for when she's not in school.  I noticed the other day that her jeans are actually hip huggers.  Next year will be very interesting fashion-wise




ahhhhhhhh, yes, so glad I have a boy 

Good afternoon Dawling Mikey...what up?  We keep missing each other!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Burner.
> 
> I hear ya on how girls look now adays.  In the summer, it's hard to imagine that some of these girls are still in jr. high.  My daughter is starting to wear lower cut jeans.  She has been restricted to what she can wear during elementary due to rules they had set out.  Next year, she is going to a school where the grades are from 7 - 12.  So we're not sure what to expect from her.  We have allowed her to pick out her own outfits for some time now, and she seems pretty reasonable.  Although she has picked out a shorter tops that show her belly for when she's not in school.  I noticed the other day that her jeans are actually hip huggers.  Next year will be very interesting fashion-wise


thanks, budy! (but I I still look like shite) I will even...post pics of me in the begining of Feb...
yeah...beware when she starts wearing thongs...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn man, your pressing strength is no joke...


thanks, bud-
I still have a lot of work to do overall...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wait till you see my pictures...def got some handles there bud...LOL.
> 
> Sounds like fun...almost closer to babysitting  .  I am always amazed at the girls I see...15 y/o's in the clubs and you'd never know they were a day under 21.  What a damn shame.


hey...15 will get ya 20! (unless u are in Arkansas...then it is encouraged..to make more room for the baby in the double wide..)

Naw..I'll stick to WOMEN...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

x 100


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

now THAT will give me good dreams..

G'morning, Velvet! How was your sleep? I forecast mine to be superliferous!
(is that your word?)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now THAT will give me good dreams..
> 
> G'morning, Velvet! How was your sleep? I forecast mine to be superliferous!
> (is that your word?)



Morning Mikey, my sleep was hard to come by, and I don't know why?   Took me 1.5 hours to fall asleep, normally i'm toast within a few minutes.  

Splendiferous, ha ha, but you're close

Sweet dreams


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Mikey, my sleep was hard to come by, and I don't know why?   Took me 1.5 hours to fall asleep, normally i'm toast within a few minutes.
> 
> Splendiferous, ha ha, but you're close
> 
> Sweet dreams


I could suggest a relaxation tip and sleep enhancer...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

tell her a sleepy nite nite story 

Hi B, Hi V


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

you kids!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Naw..I'll stick to WOMEN...




Luckily for me I'm at the age I get the girls you only dream of


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

You're dating Jessica Simpson! You adulturer!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you kids!


what...like u can exclude yourself from THAT group..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> tell her a sleepy nite nite story
> 
> Hi B, Hi V


hiya, hunny!
Happy hump day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You're dating Jessica Simpson! You adulturer!


I wish LOL...but close enough!  All the perks except for the $$


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

I dunno...I don't think I could ever date her..or someone like her...ever see the grimmaces on Nick's face when she stupid things? 
"Thank God she's hot-n-rich"......oy..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno...I don't think I could ever date her..or someone like her...ever see the grimmaces on Nick's face when she stupid things?
> "Thank God she's hot-n-rich"......oy..


Yea stupid girls peev me...but mine is to smart.  She is just so much smarter then me with stuff it pisses me off...especially when we argue and she uses big words.  I just go silent and she has to explain LOL....I feel like a food.

But c'mon man if Jessica Simpson was at a bar...single...you would try to kick it to her?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I just go silent and she has to explain LOL....I feel like a food.
> 
> But c'mon man if Jessica Simpson was at a bar...single...you would try to kick it to her?!?


you forget, mi amigo..women..in general...<ahem> are..smarter than we are....
luckily, we are bigger and can open the mayonaise jars for them therefore, we make the rules..

why am I singe?    


Oh, don't get me wrong...Jessica is a gorgeous woman. But I think that after so much 'meaningful' conversation...you wouldn't be able to take it anymore...



> I just go silent and she has to explain LOL....


ahh! You got the 'play opossum' act down!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

oh..missed the 4th workout in a row...friend is leaving for Afghanistan on Saturday, (2 weeks ahead of shcedule) so tonight was last night was able to see him. Also had to take mail and such over to other friend's house who came back into town lastnight. Won't see him again before they fly back to Kansas for another three weeks.
My friend who flow in..rented a Hummer 2. I got to drive it..
WOW! I WANT ONE!
Talk about a super cool, masculine fuqqin truck! 
(have you ever been in a certain kind of vehicle that portrays a certain image? i.e: Porche: exotic, Lexus: refined, Jeep: fun?) Well, the H2 portrays rugged and confidence. WOW! Bad thing...u can almost watch the gas needle dwindle towards the big 'E' on the left of the gauge...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you forget, mi amigo..women..in general...<ahem> are..smarter than we are....
> luckily, we are bigger and can open the mayonaise jars for them therefore, we make the rules..
> 
> why am I singe?
> ...



lmfao


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

thank you, thank you....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Yea you your right about all that....very true LOL.  Thank god for the mayo jars or we would have no way of setting rules!

Hell yea the H2's are massive.  I got to drive a bunch at my old job...pretty kewl.  Ever drive a dodge 4500 with a turbo and 24in raise with a massive plow on it?  Dual exhaust coming up by the side mirrors.....thats a beast.  Hit the gas and it wouldn't move b/c it was so damn big.  Had 8 wheels in the back 4 in the front.  What a custom job he did on this thing...it was sweet.  Once you opened it up and got the turbo to kick in god damn watch out...you aren't stoping this thing for nuttin so everyone better clear out.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..missed the 4th workout in a row...friend is leaving for Afghanistan on Saturday, (2 weeks ahead of shcedule) so tonight was last night was able to see him. Also had to take mail and such over to other friend's house who came back into town lastnight. Won't see him again before they fly back to Kansas for another three weeks.
> My friend who flow in..rented a Hummer 2. I got to drive it..
> WOW! I WANT ONE!
> Talk about a super cool, masculine fuqqin truck!
> (have you ever been in a certain kind of vehicle that portrays a certain image? i.e: Porche: exotic, Lexus: refined, Jeep: fun?) Well, the H2 portrays rugged and confidence. WOW! Bad thing...u can almost watch the gas needle dwindle towards the big 'E' on the left of the gauge...


"rugged and confidence" and a big slug


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

it's actually not oo slow...it's no hole shot vehicle, but for it's size, it isn't bad...

Have not been in a Dodge diesel, but friend owns a 2500 turbo diesel GMC..with a power module, air cleaner on it..it has over 500 hp AND 7oo + lbs of torque..that truck can HAUL!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

My neighbor hates his H2.  Everytime he wheels it, it breaks.  They are good for a street queen, but thats about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well...it IS an expensive vehicle...I dunno how much of roading I"d do with it...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

the deal with the h2 is that since it weighs more than 6k lbs, you can claim it as a commercial/industrial vehicle and pretty much completely writing it off for your business in your taxes.

I think that's why they sell so well


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

yep!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

Eh I still wouldn't buy it even if I could write it off!  Not my type of truck...the old hummers are much better.

My captain got a f150 lightning...you wanna talk about crazy power.  That thing flys!!!  He is a crazy bastard though so him doin 120 cutting people off is what I picture him doing every day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've driven the old hummers..and they suck! loud, slow...can't see shit..(HUGE blind spots)
I like the lightning...but wanna 4X4..

hey! I actaully WORKED OT today! 
Will post later!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning sweetie pie   What's with all this Hum V talk, you thinking of getting one as your work vehicle?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've driven the old hummers..and they suck! loud, slow...can't see shit..(HUGE blind spots)
> I like the lightning...but wanna 4X4..
> 
> hey! I actaully WORKED OT today!
> Will post later!


Congrta son the working out LOL...finally found some time for it.  You start slackin to much I may catch up to ya...we can't have that nwo can we!

Yes the old hummers were loud and slow and the blind spot was crazy but what else could withstand all the shit it can LOL.  There are slim to no vehicles out there capable enough of going through hell and back just it time to pick the kids up from school     Plus when valet parking we park those things on top of smaller cars to save room LOL.

I got to drive my capt's lightning....god what a beast.  But I'd be happy with a simply 4x4.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie pie   What's with all this Hum V talk, you thinking of getting one as your work vehicle?


hey babe!
Yep...I want a hummer...

the truck would be nice too... 
HA! (pre-breaky, pre-coffee humor!)
It's gonan be a while before I can afford to go back to a truck, so for right now, it is just wishful dreaming...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Congrta son the working out LOL...finally found some time for it.  You start slackin to much I may catch up to ya...we can't have that nwo can we!
> 
> Yes the old hummers were loud and slow and the blind spot was crazy but what else could withstand all the shit it can LOL.  There are slim to no vehicles out there capable enough of going through hell and back just it time to pick the kids up from school     Plus when valet parking we park those things on top of smaller cars to save room LOL.
> 
> I got to drive my capt's lightning....god what a beast.  But I'd be happy with a simply 4x4.


I'm even..gonna go work out today too...might be on to something here...


When I was in Qatar, back in '97..I wa out in the middle of nowwhere. (might have been in the capitol of nowwhere...cause Qatar is in hte middle of nowhere...I was in the middle of that...)
Anywhooo...being as I was in 150 degree humid heat, out on the far perimeter and BORED...I decided to see what a HUMVEE could do. I drove thru terrain that woulda killed a mere mortal of a truck...and pushed a HUGE boulder. (heh heh..had to find a way to camoflauge the scrathes on the bumper..

Yep, that was your tax dollars at work! (oh..the perimeter was secure too!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm even..gonna go work out today too...might be on to something here...
> 
> 
> When I was in Qatar, back in '97..I wa out in the middle of nowwhere. (might have been in the capitol of nowwhere...cause Qatar is in hte middle of nowhere...I was in the middle of that...)
> ...


Your an animal...2 days in a row...someone check his temp he may be coming down with something  

Sounds like some fun LOL.  I'd kill to go joy riding like that.  I prolly would have had I gone into the marines like I planned.  Don't know why I ever backed out.  Had my heart set on it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thursday, 20 2005

CHEST / BI's

Incline DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*10, 100*5, 3*120*5 (WAHOO! I can do this everytime I hit chest now!)

Bench Press:
4*225*5 225*8! ( last set was set spotted by friend..who was thier w/ 2 hot women...so there was a little extra ego there to help with those last 3 reps)

---compound---
Standing Cambered Bar Curl:
4*75*10

Decline DB Bench Press:
3*90*7

---compound---

Concentration Curls:
3*35*8

***Time


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sounds like some fun LOL.  I'd kill to go joy riding like that.  I prolly would have had I gone into the marines like I planned.  Don't know why I ever backed out.  Had my heart set on it!


I had thought abuot going into the Marines..until I watched Full Metal Jacket...they did n't have stalls in the bathroom. (head..military talk)

true story..sorry...when ya gotta go...a man needs at least a LITTLE privacy..

oh..and the hair cuts sucked too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I had thought abuot going into the Marines..until I watched Full Metal Jacket...they did n't have stalls in the bathroom. (head..military talk)
> 
> true story..sorry...when ya gotta go...a man needs at least a LITTLE privacy..
> 
> oh..and the hair cuts sucked too!


LMAO!!!!!

Awsome w/o man...you got some damn killer power there!!  Thats a big set with those 120's...congrats on getting them by yourself now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

Look, a workout   Nice job Mike.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

oh...I still have to have a spotter...but I am consistant with 5 reps!
Thanks, fellas!

ok..alas..ol fat boy here isn't going to the gym today...

didn't get to sleep until way after 8am..so slept in..am now cooking..and have to swing by friend's place to say good bye before he leaves for the desert tomorrow.
(Did I mention..I get to ride his GSX-R 1000 while he is gone?)
WAHOO! I will take my running gear w/ me to work..se if i can steal away and try to run a couple miles..if it doesn't kill me...
have to meet other friend..heh heh...get to drive the hummer again too..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice wo Burner !  

 3*120*5  !!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks, brotha! Yeah..there was a lot of grunting going on during those sets...
It went something like:
<huff> light weight!
<huff> own this!
<huff> one, <huff> two, <huff> three!

GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR....GGGEEEETTTT UUUPPPPPP!!!!!!!! AAHHHHHHRRRRGGGGG!!
ONE!
DOWN!
(repeat..)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Bummer said:
			
		

> 3*120*5 !!!!!


  bastard


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> bastard


I'll take that as a compliment!

Thanks fellas! oh and yeah..its friggin heavy..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sunday, 23 January, 05

Legs:
SQUAT!
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 275*5, 315*5, 315*5, 365*2!!!!!!! PB!  

(That was a heavy fuqqer! There was much groaning involved in that lift too!)

Leg Ext:
3*10*150
---COMPUND---
Leg Curl:
3*195*10
(different leg curl machine...weights cannot be right)
Did u see that Gary? i'm gunnin' for those big squats of yours, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

ok..here comes the story:
There I was:
Actually, it was more like: There WE were....
I went out to get food wtih one of the guys from work. We were going to get some carnitas. (REALLY yummy mexican dish...) To our dissatidfaction, they were sold out. So, with dejection and empty stomachs, we left and went out looking for other suitable sustinance.
We had no more then pulled out onto a main street and headed towards a new possible food location, when some guy...going in the same direction as we were, slammed into an oncoming pick up truck! I thought you only saw stuff like that on COPS! There were pieces of truck debris falling everywhare, mayhem. The SUV that did the bashing, took off in a hail of sparks. As we came up to the scene to see if the victim was ok, we saw the tire, wheel and axle from the SUV lying in the middle of the road. We watched the guy keep on going, thru the red light, thru a major 7 lane road and continue East. We followed. (ok, WE stopped for the red light. This guy wasn't too hard to follow, he was driving either on the 'A' arm or the frame, which carved a groove into the asphalt. We found the truck abandoned about 3/4 mile a way in a parking lot. We got teh license # and description of the Ford Excursion, then drove back to  the guy with the truck so he could give it to the police. 
So, yep..we are heros..
 Americans, doing our civic duty...too bad I couldn't get hands on the SOB who hit the poor guy in his truck...
Oh, we ended up going to the store and buying stuff to make chicken and beef fajitas..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sunday, 23 January, 05
> 
> Legs:
> SQUAT!
> ...


yeah I saw that ! you mofo you !!! 

Cool Story ! Our hero !!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

good work agent Burner.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

"agent Burner"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sunday, 23 January, 05
> 
> Legs:
> SQUAT!
> ...


A man of his word..he worked out LOL...told ya I'd check!  Awsome squats man...thats some heavy squating.  Keep it up man!

Why the hell would the guy run...what a fool you have no tire!  He just screwed himself by running like that...

Hey burner maybe that was a sign...you got no mexican then a massive crash...its God telling you to stay away from that crappy food


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

we went to Walmart and made our own fajitas....

I felt bad, 'cause I was wearing my CSPD ball cap..and I am not a cop....(got it from buddy who is)

Thanks, that shite WAS heavy! So far, my legs aren 't too sore tho...they should be killing me...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good work agent Burner.








bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice squat bud  Award to B man for citizen of da year


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

thaks, pete! I just wanna be big like u guys!
Hey..how about instead of an award..how about a nice monetary reward..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thaks, pete! I just wanna be big like u guys!
> Hey..how about instead of an award..how about a nice monetary reward..


Ok, i'll send you $2


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll send you $2


I agree..thats all his heroic event is worth...now if you did this all while riding a unicycle it may have been worth a big $5 but you missed out


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

I know..I woulda been on the unicycle..but we were on our ay to pick up food for the crew..and u just can't carry too much woith you AND be expected to balance AND catch the bad guys...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

24 January, 05
Delts:

Seated BB Military Press:
65*15, 95*8, 135*6, 135*5, 135*4

Seated DB Military Press:
4*50*6

Standing Lateral Rasie:
3*35*8

Machine Lateral Raise:
2*100*10

Reverse Pec Dec:
3*100*10

BB Shrugs:
135*10, 225*5, 135*8 
Grip sucked, no straps

**Time


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like working out is getting to be a habit with you


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

trying, mi amigo! well, bed time! Have a great day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Mike. Purposefully didn't have straps or just forgot them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Morni'n Mike.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Mikey   Wassup?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

aloha!
I was kinda in a hurry to get in and get done..and forgot them.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Awsome w/o my man!  Glad to see its a regular thing again!!  Looks like yhour shoulders were crying at the end of that w/o heh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

they were ok..I still have that little twinge of pain I have to work thru..so being careful...
I wanna catch up w/ Gary w/ his mil presses...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wanna catch up w/ Gary w/ his mil presses...


Good goal...I should hope to get that high.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Fuck the straps; you don't improve grip strength with straps!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

true, but...I am not gonna limit my HUGE back muscle workouts 'cause my little gripping muscles give out.
On shrugs,  I can go with lighter weights until I need to go heavy adn then put on my straps, as I do for heavy squats. I don't put on my belt until i put on that 3rd plate.
Also, as I have mentioned previously, I have dinked up my tendons in my arms, and hte straps take the pressure off them, so I don't reinjure them...I don't wanna sit out another 2 months to let them heal...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they were ok..I still have that little twinge of pain I have to work thru..so being careful...
> I wanna catch up w/ Gary w/ his mil presses...


You need to aim higher than that !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fuck the straps; you don't improve grip strength with straps!


I pretty much agree with CowPimp, except you don't have to _FUCK_ the straps.  Just don't use them


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Morning Mikey   You in bed already?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

yep...I was....now I am out...I think I prefered..in..

Howdy hot stuff!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

you out of bed yet?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

*WAKE UP!!!*​


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *WAKE UP!!!*​


come here and gimme a reason to...



oh..just for the record...I missed ym workout yesterday..and I ate like shite..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

Bad, bad boy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

..and put some STANK on it!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..just for the record...I missed ym workout yesterday..and I ate like shite..


and you were doing so good


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..just for the record...I missed ym workout yesterday..and I ate like shite..



Eh, shit happens.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..just for the record...I missed ym workout yesterday..and I ate like shite..


Don't sweat it man...just get back into the rythm of it again...you are doing great thus far keep it going bro!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

well, I can make today..so gotta get cleaned up a bit and get ready...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok..a girl moment...
I ordered..shoes off the internet yesterday...
Otomix slip ons. For casual use. 48.00 If I like them, I wil also order the white ones...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..a girl moment...
> I ordered..shoes off the internet yesterday...
> Otomix slip ons. For casual use. 48.00 If I like them, I wil also order the white ones...


Nothin wrong with that...when I find a cheap pair of shoes I like I buy a few different ones.  Why not...once the old ones get worn down just throw em out and use another pair LOL.

How'd the w/o go?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2005)

workout..went as follows....
27 January, 05
BACK:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*8, 225*8  (Felt heavy, not good)

WG Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *8, *6, *5, *5 = 41     (9 short of goal)
Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
*6, *6, *6     (wow...was a wuss...I could do 3*45+BW*5 reps...)

Close Grip Cable Rows:
120*10, 200*6, 250*6, 250*5
**form got a little bad...leaned back on these a bit too far..

WG Pull Downs:
120*10, 200*6, 200*5, 200*5

BO DB Rows:
50*8

1 Arm Row on Bench:
80*8, 80*8, 80*8

***Time

Felt like I was just goign thru the motions tonight..but at least I went, I suppose...
I go back to day shift next friday..0600 - 1800..that weekend is gonna be a BIATCH!
My new propostiion is: wake up even EARLIER..and see if I can go knock out a couple miles ebfore jumping in shower and starting day. it looks good on paper..but I am gona have to get home from work...lift..clean up and then go to bed immediately if I am to get up even earlier...
oh..will take pics 1st week of next month..y'all can have a good laugh...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey thats a good w/o man...nothin wrong with that.  Better then not going in...or hurting your shoulder heh.  Keep it up.

Hell yea get up early and run...the first week or so may be tuff but it becomes cake after that man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

it was ...ok....was off....will be better next time. I may go to a different split after next week..the twice a week slpit:
1) chest, delts, tris
2) Back, legs, bis
3) off
4) chest, delts, tris
5) Back, legs, bis
6) off
7) off

just gotta figure out what exercises to do.
seings I'll be doing less volume, or do the same, heavy 1st workout, med / light 2nd?

like:
chest:
1st: incline bench press and flyes 2nd: bench press and pull overs
Delts:
1st: Military press and shrugs  2nd: side, front and rear lat raises
Tris:
1st: Skull Crusher and Press downs  2nd: dips and rope press downs

off
Back:
1st: WG Pull Ups Cable Rows 2nd: Deads and cable pulls
Legs:
1st Squats and Leg Ext  2nd: Leg Press and Leg Curls
Bis:
1st: BB Curls and alt. DB curls  2nd: Preachers and isolation curls

maybe even get a little wacky and throw in some abbers...
justa thought..whaddya think?
I've been doing 1 per week for ever...need something new...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey! I have a friend who just registered her tonight. her name is Tina. Her screen name is: push01
She is a nice girl...good looking too!

I'll be sure to get her to introduce her self soon!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! I have a friend who just registered her tonight. her name is Tina. Her screen name is: push01
> She is a nice girl...good looking too!
> 
> I'll be sure to get her to introduce her self soon!



And pics, we want pics


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And pics, we want pics


Thats our Rock 


Burner nice wo !  There are some big numbers in there


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hell yea get up early and run...the first week or so may be tuff but it becomes cake after that man.


I hope it's angel food cake


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! I have a friend who just registered her tonight. her name is Tina. Her screen name is: push01
> She is a nice girl...good looking too!
> 
> I'll be sure to get her to introduce her self soon!


Alright new members!!! I'll be sure to be nice to this her...not like most of the other noobs that need to be put in their place!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> I hope it's angel food cake


Not for burner....its cake with a side of whoop ass if he don't...   I'll get him to do cardio yet damnit!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> it was ...ok....was off....will be better next time. I may go to a different split after next week..the twice a week slpit:
> 1) chest, delts, tris
> 2) Back, legs, bis
> 3) off
> ...


It looks fine to me....any routine can work as long as the volume is adjusted properly.  I have never been the best with judging volume b/c I can handle an array of different numbers.  I see gains anywhere from 6-20 sets and I've done em from end to end so it really depends on what you prefere or can handle.  You could do something like 3 sets for the major compound movements, ie bench, dead, squat, or any big muscle movements. Then for all the other movements and isolation movements you do like 2 sets each.  So something like:



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> 1st: incline bench press*x3*  and flyes*x2* 2nd: bench press*x3*  and pull overs*x2*
> Delts:
> 1st: Military press*x2* and shrugs*x2*  2nd: side, front and rear lat raises*x2*
> Tris:
> ...



Now if thats not enough volume you can simply add some sets in to each day.  

As for what you should do each day...try something like going heavy the first day then the second day go a little light with slow controled reps and explode out of the bottom...sorta like a ME and DE day type thing just not as involved.

Off to do cardio...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

I go back on days next Friday..and that weekend is gonna be a KILLER on my system...I'll probably start that next Monday...

hhmmm...cheese cake....that's the ticket..

(have not had any in over a year, thank you..)

Bed time! Havea  great day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I go back on days next Friday..and that weekend is gonna be a KILLER on my system...I'll probably start that next Monday...
> 
> hhmmm...cheese cake....that's the ticket..
> 
> ...


Hell yea thats gonne be a long weekend LOL...thats never fun!

Cheese cake...damn I haven't had that in years.  MMMmmMmMM carrot cake!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah..those hours are from 0600 - 1800 main job..try and squeeze workout in...go to club from 2200 - 0200, back to other job @ 0600 -1800..repeat for thrus, fri and sat. just 0600 - 1800 on Sunday..I am a friggin zombie by that afternoon...


carrot cake is good...
brownie ala mode...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah..those hours are from 0600 - 1800 main job..try and squeeze workout in...go to club from 2200 - 0200, back to other job @ 0600 -1800..repeat for thrus, fri and sat. just 0600 - 1800 on Sunday..I am a friggin zombie by that afternoon...
> 
> 
> carrot cake is good...
> brownie ala mode...


Wow I hear ya...I would be dead after a weekend like that LOL.  You have the rest of the week off though right?

MMMmmMm ala mode...choc cream pie from  good ol fashion diner!  That 6lb hunk of pie that feeds the whole family but you eat the entire thing by yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I will have that next Monday and Tuesday off...U can bet I will be sleeping in until I wake up Monday morning.. 

My latest bad habit..which will go away next week after I get off mids is Monicas Nachos Supreme...jeez..they are addicting...
ok, enuf junk food talk...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

Whats doin bud


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh i see junk food is doin....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

28 January, 05

Chest / Bis:
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*9, 100*7, 100*6

DB Bench Press:
4*90*6
---compound---
Standing Camber Curl BB Curls:
65*10,  3*85*8  (kept slow, steady rhythem...no swinging..)

High Incline Bench Alt. DB Curls:
2*35*7

**time

Got to the friggin gym late. Buddy called from outta town..was filling me in on what his job stuff is going on. then father called and had to talk with him for while...looked @ clock..it was late...decided to say 'fuq it' nad go and just abe a bit late to the club. So I did. I am glad I did..I do hate missing workouts...

It was packed tonight...lots of trash to take out..I was whooped by closing...
ok...no gropings tonight..the mojo must not have been flowing...

Tomorrow is leg day...do I do them or skip...They are a bit tired already..and don't want rubber legs while working...might just go early in the day..and rest them for tomorrow night...
This being broke shit sux..need to win the lottery...not greedy..just a measly 10 mil would more than suffice..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh i see junk food is doin....


well I can't let u have all the fun....bulking, now can I?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes you can.... 

I just put 2 days worth of workout in my journal and hit the wrong key and lost everything...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

dude..that bites! I hate that! 
I just got home from the club a while ago...nothing exciting happened for me...once again..every I take out trash...a fight breaks out..and I miss it.. 

I guess there were 2 doozies on another floor. 
ah well..
Well Ima gonna peel these nasty, cigarette smelling clothes off, get cleaned up, get a bit to eat, watch a little Smallville and go to bed. Talk at ya later, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

I love that show.... should say loved, they don't show it here anymore 
Get some otha prick to take the trash out


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

we were short bouncers...at least one per room..that was why there was a fight..not enough coverage...so. I got to be the other prick..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

You prick


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> we were *short bouncers*...at least one per room..that was why there was a fight..not enough coverage...so. I got to be the other prick..


That wouldn't happen if you had a few *Tall bouncers*


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice w/o burn...100's on incline is awsome!!  And don't even think about skiping legs you pansy   ...get in there...work em...and work em hard!!!! 

Damn dude def enough junk food talk...you need to stay away from that     I think about what I'm going to eat the day after this comp shit is over....EVERY day...still haven't decided LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes you can....
> 
> I just put 2 days worth of workout in my journal and hit the wrong key and lost everything...


I hate when I do that!  I did that like 4 times today posting your damn journal trying to put 2 quotes in one post....kept fuqing up and lost the other post so had to re-type it like 3 times each.  The got progressivly shorter LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That wouldn't happen if you had a few *Tall bouncers*


I walk tall...does that count?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You prick


awww...shucks, Luke..that is like the nicest thing anybody has said to me all day....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> awww...shucks, Luke..that is like the nicest thing anybody has said to me all day....


 .... I'm a nice guy


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I hate when I do that!  I did that like 4 times today posting your damn journal trying to put 2 quotes in one post....kept fuqing up and lost the other post so had to re-type it like 3 times each.  The got progressivly shorter LOL.


well, with my extensive training, educationa dn eperience in the IT field, I think I know what the diagnosis of your troble was;
It was a PEBKAC error.






































P roblem
E xists
B etween
K eyboard
A nd
C hair


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, with my extensive training, educationa dn eperience in the IT field, I think I know what the diagnosis of your troble was;
> It was a PEBKAC error.
> 
> 
> ...


    ............wise ass


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

pssst  Burner pssst , 

Hey Tina is a cutie !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah...shis IS..isn't she....real nice person too....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

ok...club update:
for the weekend:
Me, no fights. I missed them..but I did witness:
lesbiens. (sp) 
swingers! (not the dancing kind, either) 
gays! 
drunks!
and...more drunks...
We got SNOW last night...and I MISS my 4X4! I almost got my little Mazda stuck sevreal times trying to get home. I dont think I can put chains on the tires, due to scerwing up the rims..and cannot afford diffrent tires right now...SO..I justr have to rely on my MAD skills and sheer will power to get where I need to go...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> ............wise ass



I thought u would like that....
there is also the:
ID 10 t error..but I didn't think it was correct.
( u have to sccoch up the ID 10 t together to get what the code problem is..)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> pssst  Burner pssst ,
> 
> Hey Tina is a cutie !


I cannot find any of her posts...where did u see it? the advanced search comes up with nothing, either...she is..a.ghost...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I cannot find any of her posts...where did u see it? the advanced search comes up with nothing, either...she is..a.ghost...


Pic gallery


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

found her..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey mike! 

I'm so glad to see you're back in the gym and stuff! Good work my friend, I'm proud of ya  So how's the diet? 

What's going on in your life? Same job? Is your business taking off? 

Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

hey! look who's here! Hey hottie!
am good..changed over to different realty company..just gave in shcedule, so will be picking up this coming month. 
Am doing ok w/ the gym. Ok..get rady..I am gonna make the honest effort to do my cardio! 
How's you? How's school?
Well, it is bed time for me. You keep in touch! 
Mike


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Mike..who's Tina?  Who's Tina? huh huh huh??  Are you cheating on me AGAIN?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's Tina...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nah, Tina whas a Blonde Dale.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Mike..who's Tina?  Who's Tina? huh huh huh??  Are you cheating on me AGAIN?




it was all that talk about picking you up with a jet


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Mike..who's Tina?  Who's Tina? huh huh huh??  Are you cheating on me AGAIN?


good afternoon, (avro in Aussie speak)

She is a friend of mine.
If it's in another zip code, it's not cheating...
-road trip

J- You'd like her, she's a runner too!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Mikey


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Mike ... got any travel plans this year?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

was'sup, my brotha!
I have all kinds of plans...putting them into action is another issue..

I gotta find out if I am getting this money I am supposed toget..if I do..I wanna go to THe Arnold in Ohio next month...
I'd love to go to the 'O' in October...we have beer to drink pool side..my buddy is taking that job in Florida next week..either gonna have to go visit them..or dust off the IT skill set..and MOVE there...
..and of course, wanna go diving..
you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Where ya been mike?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Slacking!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

well, today marks the 4th...dam day I have not made it to the fuqqin gym...VERY annoying...
tonight is the last midnight shift. I woke up at 1:30 pm on Tuesday afternoon..and get off work @ 0600 Wednesday morning. The crew is doing our traditional IHOP breakfast to close out the last mid shift.
I am gonna stay awake all the rest of tomorrow so I can get back to a day shift sleeping pattern. I go back on days (0600 - 1800) friday! I won't have to worry about sleeping my days away....


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

for day shift..you can chat again at decent hours   Morning Mikey


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey whats up man...glad to hear the day shifts are comin back into play.  May give ya a more normal schedual now LOL.  Don't sweat the gym man...just make sure you kee getting in there when ever you can adn you'll be fine!!

Damn off to class already this shit is getting old now!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...club update:
> for the weekend:
> Me, no fights. I missed them..but I did witness:
> lesbiens. (sp)
> ...



I can see how you could tell the gays, lesbians and drunks, but how do you tell who are swingers?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, my brotha!
> I have all kinds of plans...putting them into action is another issue..
> 
> I gotta find out if I am getting this money I am supposed toget..if I do..I wanna go to THe Arnold in Ohio next month...
> ...



No Arnold ... maybe Vegas in June with some friends and if that falls through, maybe hanging poolside with twins hotties ... Mrs.NT and Velvet   We are also looking at Disneyworld with out daughter.  Now, like you, there are plans, we just have to find the cash to make it possible.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

YOOOOOOOOOOO where ya been??  O wait your probably working still


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

hola-
Yeah....I was not on-line much my two daysoff...I was trying to readjust to day shift hours...my sleep schedule is all wrecked.This is gonna be a L O N G weekend...
caffiene is my friend...
I am hoping to make the gym after work tonight..before going to the club...

ok..sidebar..why is it, fat chicks hit on me..BUT! the hot, athletic ones...don't?
oy!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..sidebar..why is it, fat chicks hit on me..BUT! the hot, athletic ones...don't?
> oy!


Hey now ! Is that nice ?!  would you rather NO chicks would hit on you ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..sidebar..why is it, fat chicks hit on me..BUT! the hot, athletic ones...don't?
> oy!


Or better yet...no one even pays attention to you but the second you get serious with a girl or something a million of em pop out of the wood work...wtf is that?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

I get that too...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Or better yet...no one even pays attention to you but the second you get serious with a girl or something a million of em pop out of the wood work...wtf is that?!?



Murphy's Law...you should have seen the attention I got when I was pregnant    Bizaro for sure!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Murphy's Law...you should have seen the attention I got when I was pregnant    Bizaro for sure!


  LMAO!!!  Thats to funny!

I'm def a firm believer in murphy's law lol...b/c what can go wrong ALWAYS goes wrong with me.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Or better yet...no one even pays attention to you but the second you get serious with a girl or something a million of em pop out of the wood work...wtf is that?!?


Send them my way


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Send them my way


LOL you'll be receiving a large crate within the week...just make sure you open it soon...they need a little air ya know


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can see how you could tell the gays, lesbians and drunks, but how do you tell who are swingers?


I have special training...

(I hear about it..so me, being the shy guy I was...went up to the group...and saw the cutest woman there...and just asked.)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> No Arnold ... maybe Vegas in June with some friends and if that falls through, maybe hanging poolside with twins hotties ... Mrs.NT and Velvet   We are also looking at Disneyworld with out daughter.  Now, like you, there are plans, we just have to find the cash to make it possible.


my funding fell thru...I am not going, either...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Murphy's Law...you should have seen the attention I got when I was pregnant    Bizaro for sure!


uh huh....not buying it, lady. I bet u looked great. Glowing, even.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2005)

kinda of a blah weekend. Nothing exciting to write about. 
I survived...still have not made it inside the gym yet. Wanted to go today, but throat started that scratchy feeling again, so I just glued myself tothe couch, wrapped in a blanket, took all my vitamins and meds and vegged out. I feel better, so tomorow will be the fresh start.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Morning Mikey   Sucky that you don't feel well...take good care of yourself so you can kick some ass in the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Mikey  Sucky that you don't feel well...take good care of yourself so you can kick some ass in the gym


What Velvet said  (except the kissy face thing . LOL )


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have special training...
> 
> (I hear about it..so me, being the shy guy I was...went up to the group...and saw the cutest woman there...and just asked.)



talking to the cutest girl in a group like that might get you more than you bargained for ... or so I've heard.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2005)

well...I think it is official...I am fuqqed in the head.....
Here I sit, almost 5 in the morning. Have to get ready for work. I got called in to work the club lastnight for our mardi gras party.
No big deal...until I glance to my right..and saw...her.
My fuqqin ex.
I cannot fuqqin believe she still has the grip on me as she does. It's evidentally still tearing at me that I wished it was her that I was to grow old with.
Our eyes met a few times. So, she knew I saw her there..
I also happened to be at the front of the club checking on something, when I happened to look outside..and see her exchange #'s with some guy, before walking off into the night.
My heart actually dropped. I know it's not fair, as I have been on some dates of my own and still flirt with women when I get the chance...but to see her with someone new...is just eating at me...I dunno why..it's been 10 friggin months since I have become single again...
I feel like putting my fuqqin head into a wall until i am numb...
Gawd..how do get the hauntings of an ex outta your mind?????
I am working on a little over an hour's worth of sleep..so I will NOT be going to the gym today..again...I am gonna be cafeine hound today just to stay awake....I hope i am busy...to get my mind off her....
Electro shock might work.....
Hope yor day is better than mine...
had to vent....
...off to make the doughnuts....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Coffee and donuts !  Sounds like a cure all to me    Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...I think it is official...I am fuqqed in the head.....
> Here I sit, almost 5 in the morning. Have to get ready for work. I got called in to work the club lastnight for our mardi gras party.
> No big deal...until I glance to my right..and saw...her.
> My fuqqin ex.
> ...



Oh no, I'm so sorry Mikey, that sucks.  You obviously loved her very much and that says a lot about you buddy :  Hope you have a much better day, and remember tho, donuts don't help, it makes it worse cause then you have two things to be sad about.  You have a PM


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

x 999,999,999,999,999,999 ...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

10 months ... time to move on my friend.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2005)

hey thanks-
Hey V-
I got the PM..will take u up on that...soon..


Hey Steve..I know...that is why it still bothers me so..why am I still affected the way I am? I have dated 5- -6 girls since her..and she still dominates...
WEll, I just got home from work...4 hours early..I could not keep my eyes open any longer..am gonna take an hour nap...then get back up and if have the energy, go to the gym. Will need to wear self out to be tired again to sleep...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Heya bud sorry to hear about the ex.  It sounds like she was the one.  I guess i was lucky in that dept...I can detach from anyone very easily.  Takes no effort for me to just stop caring about someone....now that I think about it I don't know if its luck or a curse.  Either way I'ms tuck with it.

Just rest up and work hard brotha.....it will all work out eventually!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

I get 'attached' to Mike.  Sucks for sure.. maybe next time, DONT let her in the club   The less you see of her, the better off you'll be.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I get 'attached' to Mike.  Sucks for sure.. maybe next time, DONT let her in the club   The less you see of her, the better off you'll be.




You get attached to Mike    But but but you're a boy!   

j/k   

Morning Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2005)

what can I say...I appeal to all...


ok..I ma back. DOne feeling sorry for myself. Not gonna let her have that much control over me. Gawd, you shoulda seen the scrub she was with tho...of course, on the other hand...I think it woulda been worse if she had exchanged #'s with some hunky guy..


Anyway, I was whooped after work..got home, took a nap..got up, just watched a movie, and am going abck to bed. I AM going to hte gym today! Gawd, I feel weak and fat...
How am I gonna be able to gloat to the ex next time she sees me if I am not ripped and muscular? "ya had this...u fuqqed up" 
<que Rocky theme song here>


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "ya had this...u fuqqed up"
> <que Rocky theme song here>


    

Hey not every girl wants the cut up hunk...some like some meat to cuddle with LOL.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

MOrning Mikey   Whatcha got planned for the weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2005)

Mike ... I know you won't find this shocking, but when I told the missus that the Girls Gone Wild crew was going to be in town Saturday night, she quickly got on the phone to make babysitting arrangements.  Nothing like a little gratuitous nudity


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> MOrning Mikey   Whatcha got planned for the weekend?


working the club...getting back into the gym..calling a special friend...you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Mike ... I know you won't find this shocking, but when I told the missus that the Girls Gone Wild crew was going to be in town Saturday night, she quickly got on the phone to make babysitting arrangements.  Nothing like a little gratuitous nudity


well, I happen to think you are one of the luckiest guys In know....

y'all have fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

Let me get this caught up:


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

11 February:
Chest / Bis:
Inc. DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*10, 100*8, 100*8, 10*8

Bench Press:
4*185*7  
-- compound --
BB Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 105*5, 105*4 (last rep, went to start, body tensed..almost swung it up..so knew bis were shot, just put it down)

Decline DB Bench Press:
4*80*7
-- Compound --
Standing Alt. DB Curls:
4*30*8

** Time
**  Go figure; I had the day off...AND I was STILL late to the gym..at least I went


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

12 February:
Back:
Dead Lifts!
135*10, 3*225*10  ( felt like doing reps..and work back up to weight)

Supp. Grip CG Pull Ups:
*8, *6, *6
-- Alternate with --
Supp. Grip Wide Grip Pull Ups:
*6, *6, *5     
(one set close grip, the next, wide)

Bent Over BB Rows:
4*135*10

Cable Side Lat Pulls:
100*10, 150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Close Grip Cable Rows:
200*10, 250*5, 250*5

** Weights weren't too impressive..seems back is the fastest to get weak...so, will keep plugging away on it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

Heya bro w/o's are looking really good man!  Keep it up!!

Hows it feel to get back to the gym?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

> ** Weights weren't too impressive..seems back is the fastest to get weak...so, will keep plugging away on it...


 
Loooks goood tooo meee , dooon't waaant toooo juuust juuuump riiighbaaack iiiintooo iiit !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

...oh, and I think I have seriously lost my damn mind..over you know who...I do not know how to purge her from my head. When I am around people, I am fine..all is good..but when I am alone..I have to be watching tv or a movie or something to occupy my mind..or it wanders back to place I dont want it to go.
Tomorrow is V-Day..not exactly a great day for me...it also means it is leg day...

I just went thru my mail folders here and have purged all mails from her...I need closure..
oh, and DB, my friend, belive me, I used to say the same thing; that I could shut off my emotions on ANYBODY. Well, when you fall for someone..and I mean fall hard..it isn't that simple. This woman was the first thing on my mind a soon as I woke up, and the last when I went to sleep. I thought I was meant to spend to be with her for all time...you don't just shut that off. 
well, enough of this drivel...I'm making myself nauseated writing it...you poor folks are reading it...time and continuing to meet new people will cure me...I am sure there are nice women out there...
oh! I am going to Florida in a couple weeks!
My buddy got a contract down there, and will be flying up, renting a u-haul to load some of their things adn we w ill then go to kansas to get the last few things of theirs as well as their two cars and drive on down to Jacksonville. Oh..and GG...I will only be...what...2 - 3 hours from Mimai? Maybe meet u for lunch? That would be super.
Well, gotta finish up my laundry..get to the store to find some sweats, as I WILL get up and run tomorrow..most likely not very far..but ya gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bro w/o's are looking really good man!  Keep it up!!
> 
> Hows it feel to get back to the gym?






			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Loooks goood tooo meee , dooon't waaant toooo juuust juuuump riiighbaaack iiiintooo iiit !



morning, fellas!
Thanks, I was gonna start that new workout regime..but with my procrastinating, I did not have the time to start it...(think about what I was gonna do, then execute)
Next week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice workouts Mike.  Welcome back.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

hey Jake-
thanks, u back yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

Yea bro.  Started back last week


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey man don't sweat it....there will be plenty of girls out there.  This to shall pass.  Just need to get some closure and move on bud!

Roadtrip!!!  Sounds like fun.  Where in florida?  If you are a few hours from miami its probably like orlando or even further up maybe around the jacksonville area.  I lived in that hotbox of a state for many of years...I miss those days.

JAKE!!!  Finally back in the gym huh...congrats bro.  Hows it feel?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2005)

yep, Jacksonville- buddy is begining to met people there...I told him that if he hears of anything in the Desktop support side..where I have  / had knowledge..let me know..might work on making that road trip more...permanent...

Well, Jake..u and I have some work to do! let's get-er-done!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2005)

It feels umm... sore.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Mikey  :


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> time and continuing to meet new people will cure me...I am sure there are nice women out there...


I think there's a few nice Aussie girls for you to meet bro 
How the hell are ya??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Mikey  :


howdy, beautiful!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Pete!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Fellas..I gotta tell you...I got to talk on the phone with the hottest, most beautiful and wonderus Canadian..EVER!
wow...what a woman...hated getting off the phone with her..but the rates were astronomical...and I was late to et food out to ym mother's....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Fellas..I gotta tell you...I got to talk on the phone with the hottest, most beautiful and wonderus Canadian..EVER!
> wow...what a woman...hated getting off the phone with her..but the rates were astronomical...and I was late to et food out to ym mother's....


I've talked to several canadian ladies and they are soooo great !   Your mom must be a hell of a cook to pry you away from Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Fellas..I gotta tell you...I got to talk on the phone with the hottest, most beautiful and wonderus Canadian..EVER!
> wow...what a woman...hated getting off the phone with her..but the rates were astronomical...and I was late to et food out to ym mother's....


Quick, get me a blushing smilie 

Thanks sweetie   now MOVE!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2005)

what...to get you a uhaul?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2005)

ok me obsessing over ther ex gf update:
I sat down and wrote out what I thought was a very nice letter to her. I told her how I missed her, I wished her well, I did'nt blame her, we both screwed up the relationship and a few other things, then I told her that would always love her, then...said good bye.
I have a new friend now. I dunno if it is gonna lead anywhere...don't have those kinds of feelings right now. Doubt I seriously will for some time..unless that some oen special comes along and knocks me off my feet...(can u hear me out there?)
I am gonna concentrate on making my goal of being a realtor full time by end of April. I know I can do it. With drive a little luck, lots of work with help, I can do it.After that, then we'll see.
I'm beat..so I am gonna relax for a while...see about dragging butt to gym in a while..I always have that...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok me obsessing over ther ex gf update:
> I sat down and wrote out what I thought was a very nice letter to her. I told her how I missed her, I wished her well, I did'nt blame her, we both screwed up the relationship and a few other things, then I told her that would always love her, then...said good bye.
> I have a new friend now. I dunno if it is gonna lead anywhere...don't have those kinds of feelings right now. Doubt I seriously will for some time..unless that some oen special comes along and knocks me off my feet...(can u hear me out there?)
> I am gonna concentrate on making my goal of being a realtor full time by end of April. I know I can do it. With drive a little luck, lots of work with help, I can do it.After that, then we'll see.
> I'm beat..so I am gonna relax for a while...see about dragging butt to gym in a while..I always have that...



Heya brother glad to hear things are all working out for ya.  Just keep your mind set and you should have no problems doing what you have set forth.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Luv you   Nice picking yourself up off the floor   That takes balls..er..courage


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

what is all this talk aboiut moving ... luv and kisses in this journal.  B ... Velvet, is there something we here at IM should know about?  

B ... it's time to party it up NT style.   I'm sure we can cause some real trouble for a night or two.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey all- thanks. I do feel empty inside, but it is better than what I was feeling. I was letting my anger ovre what happened consume me..and that was not healthy. It was killing any good memory I had of us and I only wish to remember those times..and put them away and move on.
I'm down for that, NT!
DB- sounds like we both have our heads on straight. SOrry have not been in your hournal lately...not been in a great mood...so we both have to keep chins up and press, eh?

hhmmm...Jeni...You know how to make a guy's day....
well, I am gonna eat..get cleaned up and actually go to the gym...this morning...
then I have an appointment for a possible new client...then have to work the real estate center tonight...
oh..friend is not staying in Florida. He and family will be back here this evening. He took a better job in the LA area. SO, in a few weeks, may help him move out there. LA, Florida...either way...I wanna be on a beach...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> DB- sounds like we both have our heads on straight. SOrry have not been in your hournal lately...not been in a great mood...so we both have to keep chins up and press, eh?





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Y'all don't give me much slack, (which is good) so I won't give u any. That is why we are here..support, among things.



You said it much better then I ever could have bud!!

Hey florida-LA just a hop skip and jump away from each other....practicly the same state   

Glad to hear things are lookin up for ya....now go hit the weights big guy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2005)

look! I went to the gym! I did legs!


Today still kinda sucked, was alone all day..so mind went to wandering...caught myself everytime...I think I need  dog or a cat..

My little plant, Bob...just isn't getting it done for me. Not very receptive..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2005)

16 Feb 05
Legs:
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5

Leg Press:
4*540*10

Leg. Ext:
3*150*10  (cambered kind of pulley...not as heavy as 150 on the leg ext att he other gym)

Didn't really eat too much today:
1) Bowl of cereal
2) apple
3) chicken burger
4) subway 6" chicken bacon ranch on wheat w/ chips
Am a little hungry, but not gonna eat any more tonight...am going to bed within a couple hours or less


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

You need more protein, especially after a leg day.. Drink a shake or two before bed.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 16 Feb 05
> Legs:
> SQUATS:
> 135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5
> ...



Leg w/o looks good man!!!  Glad to see one one of these in the mix.

Wheres the hammie work?

Man that diet def needs some more protein.  Hey you get what you can get in but now its time to work on the diet.  Life gooooood, workouts goooooood. job gooooood, diet eh    Add some more protein for now and oce you get into the rythm of things we'll sort you a diet you can stick to. 

Every day your lookin better and better man your doin great keep at it!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Mikey  wicked Squats   How's bob?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2005)

hey beautiful-
Bob needs a woman's touch. 

WEll, I USED to be be able to do sets of 8 - 10...oh well,, will get that back. One rep a at time!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey fellas-
I know..I used to make sure I got 40 g of protein in per meal..I need to get that back. Funny..When I was doing that..I thought I was eating clean..I put my meals into a cal tracker..I came out at least 1000 cals short...fat too high...damn!
But working on it.
I wanted to go tonight,..but wsa too wiped from work. I even tried to lay down..but was too tired to nod off..or I knew I would have not gotten back up...it should be slow tomorrow @ work..so I see myself taking a couple cat naps...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thursday, 17 February-

CHEST / BIS
Incline DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*10, 105*8, 105*7, 105*4 
(I was doing great...went up 5 lbs and almost got same reps. LAst set, I asked this kid if he could spot me. I told him EXACTLY how I wsanted spotted: From behind, by the elbows, need help up ((read: HANDS ON, DUMMY)) and only help if I stick and then just enough to get me moving again. ((Again: HANDS ON, DUMMY)) So, I got the weight up..by myself. Ok..3rd rep was feeling heavy..I was begining to wonder where my friggin hands on spot was...rep 4 came down...barely got it up..BY MYSELF...fuqqer.
After I got eh DB's back onto my lap..he asked..if I 'needed' him again..'uhm..no, I'm good"

Bench Press:
4*225*5

-- COMPOUND --

Standing Vary Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 95*8, 95*8, 95*7

Decline DB Press:
3*80*6

-- COMPOUND --

Single Arm Preacher Curls:
30*10, 40*7, 40*7

** Time


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Look at that MoFo go !!  Nice wo's Burner ! Keep it up man .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2005)

Heya man was a good w/o.  Yea I hate asking people for spots...they have no idea wtf to do.  I guess thats why I stick with my cousin, we have been training together for almsot 2 years now I think so we know exactly when to help.  He has my squats down...he knows my exact failure point and where to pop me if I need it.

Whats on the agenda for today bud?  You should come over here man...I am hosting my annual venison dinner....MmmMMmm good.  15 varieties of deer, elk, wild turkey, game birds, and oh so much more!  Thank god I have switched to carb cycling so I can indulge in all the protein I want LOL.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Mikey    How was your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey fellas!
Hey hottie!
Happy President's Day!
My weekend? L O N G !!! I slept thru my alarm both saturday AND Sunday...so I was an hour late both days...AND...I got a ticket Saturday morning.
I crested a hill and when I came over the top, I saw him pointing his radar gun on me. I looked at him..put it downa dn knew I was dun-fer. I just pulled over next to him..and got my ticket.. 
Venison? Sounds goood...warm a plate..I will be right there...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

22 Feb 05
Chest:
BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 275*5, 315*4, 315*3

Inc. DB Bench Press:
3*85*7


Shitty workout
Friend is back in town. Was hapy as I would have a spotter I can trust. we get to the gym late...it is busy..on a friggin TUESDAY night?!?!?!?!
Wanted to do incline BD presses 1st. Some big guy wsa there, so we went to Flat BB bench. No biggie. I never seem to really get a good pump when starting with this.
Then..grioup of four guys jump on incline bench....fuqqers..and proceeded to dick around, talk..do a little exercise...bs some more....so, I had to drag my weights 20 some feet to another crappy bench. (they are bolted to gym floor) Didn't like the feel of this bench. I tried to do some DB alt curls...my tendon has been acting up again, and as I made my 1st rep..it became painfully oblious that I would not be doing any bicep work this week...it was bugging me enuf that I did not go for any more work at all..and came home...oy.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

oh...WAS going to go running in the AM before work..but it is friggin C O L D out...u canadian readers are used to it...but not this kid...will ave to figure something else out...maybe go to the gym and do cardio for the 20 - 30 mins and go back home...bed hair and all..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Dont be a pussy! 

How cold is it there?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

29 degrees w/ precipitation now..and will be about 18 when I wake up...
ya know..I could run in 100 degree heat and deal w/ dry mouth..but I HATE running in the cold...

gotta get to bed..later, bud!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Mikey, geez, can ya ever tell you aren't Canadian, I've run in minus 28 degree weather while it's sleeting out, mind you I hate working out when it's hot   Move up here and you'll get used to the chill in no time


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2005)

OR....u could move here..and learn to appreaciate this thing called warmth...

I liked to run in shorts and a shirt..and when the fat % was fairly low...just the shorts...can't do that in minus 28...brrr....

would make me all nipply...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

whats up with the shitty wo ?   you slacking Burner ?  
Velvet won't put up with that crap   She will be cracking the whip on you !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2005)

hey brotha!
hey, sometimes you are the windshield, sometimes you are the bug...what can u do?

As long as she kisses and makes up...whip away, little lady...whip away...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2005)

Heya bud how ya been?  Whats the deal with the shitty w/o's?  Cherish those damn things man every chance you get.  I'd kill to be able to even get a shitty w/o...better then non at all ya know bro?  You gotta get summer ready so you can show velvet what a real man looks like 

Damn cold weather sux huh....I have had like 40's for a while now the past week its been mid 20's and we are suppose to get up to 10 inches of snow tonight.  Ruined my whole weekend of partying at my summer home LOL!!  O well I guess theres plenty of time over the summer for that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
yeah...shitty is better than none..but I was hoping to have a great one...friend was there to spot...ya know..
it is cold here too. 
no snow here..but the mountains are getting DUMPED on! I think I am gonna head up and g snow boarding on Wednesday..

yeah...better have the $$ before Sep...I am suposed to be Vel's date in 'Vegas.
WAHOO!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2005)

you'd better be in shape come Vegas, cuz we'll be lounging in the pool for most of the days.  Hotties _EVERYWHERE_


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah buddy!
I am going to bed early tonight..and have the alarm set to get up and hour early to go do cardio before work...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2005)

uhg...got a doozie of a cold...stayed home from work..gonna just rest and kill it...oy.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

man ... you are prone to being sick a lot ... that's gotta suck.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey  MoFo's don't get colds !!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey  MoFo's don't get colds !!


and if they do, they certainly don't let a little sniffle stop them from going to the gym .... or work.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn.. have you looked into taking a supp that would keep you from getting sick?  That sucks man


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Better now?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2005)

oohhh...the smoochies did it! the kiss of health and rejuvination...
hurry up and move here!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and if they do, they certainly don't let a little sniffle stop them from going to the gym .... or work.


ha ha...har har de har....shad up.....

Let's see....I took the extra day off...good reason. I did not want to go to work..
 
There is a new guy...very annoying. Short patience w/ him...
Arm still jacked up from Saturday's little adventure, so that was no big deal.
little sniffle, no...but huge matter being hacked up does...  
but, all better...more or less. be back in gym tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2005)

ok...dam...didn't have time to post workouts..but I did get to the gym all days.
taking niece to go see Son of the Mask Monday afternoon..then gonna met my friend and we are either gonna do legs or chest in the evening...depending how many people show up for 'national benching day'..

No exciting stories from the club this weekend. I'm kinda getting tired of working there again...I have a client that is supposed to meet with me on Tuesday. I fI can get him to the closing table..I may use that money to live off of for spending cash. (carefully budgeted, of course) and quit the club job,...again...I wanna work it back to only ONE carer path..and I think I am on my way...I am paying for a leads service..and I have about 30 total leads right now..nothing grand, but Iam gonna let a lady on my team do her thing to convert them from leads to buyers. I am gonna have to cough up a bit more of my commission to her if she ges them..but I would rather take a smaller comission and get the sales and learn to convert them than get 100% of nothing...I am REALLY tired of this hectic schedule I am on..it is life tiring and probably a good reason I caught this cold again..which is not just down to annoying sniffles...
well, bed time for this kid. c-yall.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...dam...didn't have time to post workouts..but I did get to the gym all days.
> taking niece to go see Son of the Mask Monday afternoon..then gonna met my friend and we are either gonna do legs or chest in the evening...depending how many people show up for 'national benching day'..
> 
> No exciting stories from the club this weekend. I'm kinda getting tired of working there again...I have a client that is supposed to meet with me on Tuesday. I fI can get him to the closing table..I may use that money to live off of for spending cash. (carefully budgeted, of course) and quit the club job,...again...I wanna work it back to only ONE carer path..and I think I am on my way...I am paying for a leads service..and I have about 30 total leads right now..nothing grand, but Iam gonna let a lady on my team do her thing to convert them from leads to buyers. I am gonna have to cough up a bit more of my commission to her if she ges them..but I would rather take a smaller comission and get the sales and learn to convert them than get 100% of nothing...I am REALLY tired of this hectic schedule I am on..it is life tiring and probably a good reason I caught this cold again..which is not just down to annoying sniffles...
> well, bed time for this kid. c-yall.


Good luck Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning, y'all!

well, my morning date fell thru..so I let myself sleep in..and it felt...gooood..

cooking some breakfast..er..brunch now..

have some cleaning to do today wtih some errands before I go to the movie...tempted to chcuk all that and get my friend's bike and go riding..it is b-e-a-utiful out...
oh..and I believe I am gonna stop at the shop and start my fake-n-bake sessions...I am pale as a ghost...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Fake and bake...we here in canada prefer to call it the electric beach   Hope things slow down for you soon Mikey!  Make sure you eat properly and take care of yourself


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats up brotha!  Just keep on truckin!!  Keep the diet clean and get enough rest.  Once the mind goes the body will follow so don't break yourself trying to do a million things.

Its gorgeous by me today...in the 60's.  Kinda makes me wish I had some defenition to show off LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

hola, DB!
U have more def. than I do!
I have to share a vain moment. On Friday, I did my back.
I was doing a favorite exercise; the one where u use the pulley machine and sit on the edge of a bench and use the single arm pulley for each hand and do pull downs with that.
I can use the whole stack; 150. Well, this asian guy was just kinda watching me as I was doing my sets. Now, if I did not have the extra 20 - 30 lbs of accumulated...'insulation' on me..I'd probably look pretty good. When I was doing my set, in front of the mirror, I saw all the muscles in my upper body that was exposed from my tank top...looked fairly good...just...have...to...force..myself...to...do...<cough>....<hack>...cardio....
oh..and eat better....I need a full time cook..

um...vel..hunny...dearest?? MOVE!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, DB!
> U have more def. than I do!
> I have to share a vain moment. On Friday, I did my back.
> I was doing a favorite exercise; the one where u use the pulley machine and sit on the edge of a bench and use the single arm pulley for each hand and do pull downs with that.
> ...



Its the little things that make us strive for more!!!  Nothin is gonna come easy you need to work for it.  Try taking one or two days a week and cooking all your food for the week.  I ussually do mine every night...or use to...and it worked great for me.  

I really need to start it up again and stop slacking.  Especially now that I'm not lifting I am not burning to many cals with 2 leg days a week.  I would like to get back down to my comp weight of 160-165.  I'll be happy with that.  I have a few tricks up my sleeve I'm looking to put into play once I score this new job and get my life organized again.

How about this...start posting your exact diet...and no skimping out we want EVERYTHING!!!  It worked great for me...I refused to cheat for the longest b/c I knew I'd upset people who followed my journal (haha like anyone ever did).  Just post everything you eat and little by little we can offer suggestiosn on how to fix it up.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

heh heh...I usually do cook food for the week. I just pulled out my bag of chicken breasts to thaw out overnight...
I'll work on the listing food soon...I used to. 
Do u remember J'bo? heh heh..she used to rip on me...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...I usually do cook food for the week. I just pulled out my bag of chicken breasts to thaw out overnight...
> I'll work on the listing food soon...I used to.
> Do u remember J'bo? heh heh..she used to rip on me...


Yea I remember her. Just think now theres more people here to rip on you!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

GO Mikey GO!!!!  Good morning


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

sure...gang up on the poor, fat guy...

Hiya J! U look awfully pretty in your avi...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

how went the gym today Mr. Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

My appointment is for this evening..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

excellent ... because summer is coming, and more importantly, Vegas.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

I best make tons of cash between now and then...Velvet is gonna be there in Sep..and then the 'O' is the month after....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Mike!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap! Look who it is! Myfavorite southern belle!
Where have u been? Do not leave us like that again! Glad u are back! (Now stick around!)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2005)

9 March 05

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*5, 275*5, 315*4, 315*4

Inc. DB Bench Press:
80*8, 80*8, 100*5

Standing Cable Flyes:
2*50*10

**Time

===ok...heh heh...ran intothe ex...when we got there. She saw me...then wouldn't even look at me..she was with her new boy friend....he IS a scruib looking guy...short, small build...not attractive..I think I did ruin her.. 

All I was going to do was say howdy and be polite..she woldn't look over in our general area. THen...to my vanity's disappointment...they left before I got over 225 lbs... 
Probably coulda got 345 for two if I knew she was gonna watch....I think Mike (go figure...my best friend's name is Mike too) said the new BF was glancing over in our direction...
I also wanted to ask how her dogs were doing..I REALLY miss Zoe, her German Sheppard... 

Let;s see:
FOOD:
1) low fat granola cereal w/ non fat milk
2) Mom's home made spagetti...mom made it...no cals.. 
3) 2 small / med chx breasts w/ rice
4) part of hungry man beef dinner
5) small apple
3 liters of water.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Good to finally see you post a workout   What ever happened to Babs?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Jake-
She's ok...just been real busy w/ work and such. We had a bit of an email war today...I won..

Trying to get her back...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Whats an email war?  Just tell her we miss her lol

How long will it be before that lady on your team starts handing you buyers?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2005)

we just send each other emails..kinda like the post whore thread here..but with email.
What can we say..we try and stuff each other's boxes as full as we can..


I tell her that when I can.
Hopefully SOON! I made initail email contact..she will take those leads..call them and try to cultivate them into buyers for me. Some may be ready to buy now..some may be 'pipelined' ( justed occasionally, as they are gonna buy in the future) I hope some soon thoughbt..this three job having thing is killing me. No fun at all. I am just hoping this will work. I still play the lottery though..

Gotta hit the pillow..have to wake up in 6 1/2 hours....
later,
mike


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

Damn your getting more w/o's in then I am man!!  Congrats!  

Diet is lookin better...gotta love those cal free pasta nights!!  I managed 2 meals today so your doin better then I am lol

No time to really post just droppin in the check up on ya..gotta get up in o like 5 hours heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

> Bench Press:
> 135*15, 225*5, 275*5, 315*4, 315*4


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

nice workout Mike!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>




Ditto!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya, great workout Mikey!!!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 9 March 05
> 
> Chest:
> Bench Press:
> ...


  Nice sets........


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks, all!
Tonights menu: Back.
About to gto to the fake-n-bake, then coffee then gym..then shower..then go play w/ drunk people..maybe have stories to share on Monday.

Hey Maynard- welcome to the thread.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks, all!
> Tonights menu: Back.
> About to gto to the fake-n-bake, then coffee then gym..then shower..then go play w/ drunk people..maybe have stories to share on Monday.
> 
> Hey Maynard- welcome to the thread.


You better have some damn stories...your slackin on us!!  Non of this bullshit I had nothing crap...I want something juicy this weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

> then go play w/ drunk people


 


 Nice job description !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

LMAO, I'm with Gary   too funny, how the hell is your friday so far Mikey???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

I wanted to pop in and say " Hello "


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

WEll, it got off to a rough start. My grandmother passed lsat night. ( we knew it was coming. My parent's went down early in the week to be with her when she...)
I'm ok though. I knew it was coming. I just wish I had ben able to say good bye. THey said it to her for me, but not the same. I guess she wsa not really recognizing people much the last week. SO, at lesat she went peacefully.

Stories, eh? ok..see what I can do...I will trip a couple guys and see if I can goad them into a fight...how's that?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow B!!!  I'm sorry to learn this.  Glad she went peacefully.  Try not to beat yourself up too badly about not saying goodbye.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey you!
I will be ok. I've said good bye to her quietly.
How's you? Time to jump in the shower and get to work. (real estate)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

Hiya back 
Good!!!!!  
I'm okay.  just done something bad......hope it doesn't become a "problem"
Get to crackin and make some money


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

Heya man sorry to hear about your grams....mine passed a few years ago...I know how it is.  You'll be fine though man just keep on truckin!

There ya go...trippin people.  I want somethin juicy this time!!!  Hey and best of luck with gettin those digits my man...just lay a little []D[][]V[][]D on her and she wont be able to resist!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2005)

well, after several requests by women...alot of the HOT! to wear my blinky light on my necklace again,..I did..and it paid off! I got groped on by some nice looking women..yeah...fed my fragile ego...
oh, and I almost pounded some guy. He was an ex of a friend of mine. He is almost to the point of stalking her. I think she even hsa a restraining order against him. I 'met him' last night. Long story, I did not know that wsa the guy...she told me she was meeting a friend there...I saw him at the end of the night...I was walking her back to the car. He walked up behind us and tried to engage us in conversation. She told him to go away. He didn't. We finally stopped, as we were close to my car. (I did not want him to know where I park my car) He tried to size me up. Oh, he is about 5'7, 150 lbs...I'm 5'9, 205..I have no worries. I just told him..in a 'bored' voice that she asked him to leave politely, respect her adn that we had things to do. yeah..I was hoping he woulda done something..it coulda been fun...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2005)

I did my back on Friday:

SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8

Wide Grip Pull Up:
*10, *8, *7
Close Grip Pull Up:
*8, *8, *8

T-Bar Row Machine:
3*90*10

Squats:
3*225*8

***arm still dinked a little...even w/ straps on..weights were down..oh well..keep on pluggin...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, after several requests by women...alot of the HOT! to wear my blinky light on my necklace again,..I did..and it paid off! I got groped on by some nice looking women..yeah...fed my fragile ego...
> oh, and I almost pounded some guy. He was an ex of a friend of mine. He is almost to the point of stalking her. I think she even hsa a restraining order against him. I 'met him' last night. Long story, I did not know that wsa the guy...she told me she was meeting a friend there...I saw him at the end of the night...I was walking her back to the car. He walked up behind us and tried to engage us in conversation. She told him to go away. He didn't. We finally stopped, as we were close to my car. (I did not want him to know where I park my car) He tried to size me up. Oh, he is about 5'7, 150 lbs...I'm 5'9, 205..I have no worries. I just told him..in a 'bored' voice that she asked him to leave politely, respect her adn that we had things to do. yeah..I was hoping he woulda done something..it coulda been fun...


Burner , ever womans hero    And DB gets a story to read . Great post LOL

Got to get me a blinky thing


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2005)

well...not every woman's..but maybe a couple..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2005)

YEEEHAAAAA a story!!!!  Bought damn time....and damn my man got some grinding in to.  

Ill be back 2morrow...I'm so sick right now it isn't even funny...can't speak and I just feel horrible.  Hopefulyl I'll be better 2morrow so I can chat then.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey B  how's life???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

You should have punched him anyway


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should have punched him anyway


Hell yea lol

Yo what up B here are ya!?!?

Nice w/o there.....whats up with the squats on back day??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey B  how's life???


Hey Ann! Holy cow! I wsa seriously just thinking of you adn John and the family! (I was wathcing Space Cowboys and they did a pan of the NASA complex)
I am ok...more importatnly, how are YOU doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should have punched him anyway


I know..I know..if he ever comes up to me and gives me grief..I will take of it then..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

ok..update: I was in the gym on Monday night: for chest. I started off, like I usually do and worked up to 100's for a warm up set of 5. All things felt good.
My buddy wsa with me, so I had a good spotter; felt strong, so I grabbed the 120's and planned on 'going to work'....
I couldn't get them up on the lift, even with his spot. Guess my enthusiasm outweighed my ability that night. 
Here comes the bad part:
As I was bringing the weight down, it started to tweam on that tendon again..and then it really hurt! I couldn't just drop it, it is 120lb DB..so I tried to guide it down..that was bad..very bad. GAWD, that hurt! I STOPPED then and there. I tried a set of 185 on BB bench press, as it takes less effort on that tendon. It twinged again, so done.
I went to the Dr. today..and they said what I knew what they would say: I have tendonitis.

I get to use ibuprofrin for a month, use my flexorall or the type and take it easy..there goes any size on the biceps...
Well, about to go do legs here as soon as my food is cooked.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

That sucks.  I was on ibu for 2 months.. 800mg 3 times a day.  Supposed to help with inflamation, but didnt


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

That  sucks !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

HA! That's funny, GW! That sux..party on! 

Evening, fellas!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

ok....just got of phone...now do not have time to lift..I was actually looking forward to doing legs too...
I WAS going to take it easy tongiht,..stay home, no club, go to bed early...but I got called in. Dammit...here starts the lack of sleep for the weekend...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Caller ID.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

I know...it was friend I was suposed to go with...we have amutual friend who is having serious family probs...oy.

Yeah, I am not a big fan on taking pills...I got a prescriptoin for the big 800mg 'horse pill's so I only have totake one at a time...blech...I would make a lousy drug user...

U have a good night, mi amigo! About time to jump in shower, go to work and go 'play w/ drunk people'...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning Mikey


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2005)

Heya bud...sorry to hear about the tendon.  That sux man!!  Hope everything gets better soon.

Im right there with ya....can't stand taking pills.  I am the worst at it...always forget when i have to take em and hate chuggin em down!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey J! How's your weekend? I am about togo to the gym..and be C A R E F U L with the tendon...can't let it rule the life..just lift smart..



Hey DB! How's the weekend treating you?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey DB! How's the weekend treating you?


Heya bud how ya doin?  Hows the tendon feeling?  Ya work this weekend?

Weekend is fine...enjoyin my spring break alittle with my girl and some friends     Had my mom fly in from orlando for a while so I've just been catchin up with her.  Plain and boring weekend with the shoulder and all....can't really do much.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hola, DB!
Yeah..I work..EVERY weekend...

This was the long weekend. Three 12 hour shifts and the club three days.
No exciting sotries. Sorry. I almost had to 'engage' some stupid, drunk girl again...
I don't understand it about women. Guys..no problem; u tell them something...they do it..one way or the other. Drunk women....oy. All I tried to do was to go over to her to tell her to take her drink off the dance floor. Three times I nicely, and with a smile on my face, asked her to take her drink off the floor.  She backed away from me. The 4th time, I put my arm semi-around her waist to get close enough to tell her in her ear the same thing. She told me to get my hand of her and she walked to another part of the floor..again. Now, I am ticked. I walked right up to her, smile is nowhere to be seen and FIRMLY grabbed her by the shoulder and right in her face said: Get your fuqqin drink off my dance floor. NOW!
No, I don't do well when I am ignored.
I am the nice guy...I have more people tell me that. 
I was even told by some woman on Friday that I was gonna be in her dreams...hey..the least I can do, right?

Too bad my friend took that job in LA and left the one in Florida...think I would have made more attempts to go visit..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2005)

19 March, 05
BACK:
Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 315*6, 315*5, 315*5

Supp Grip Pull Ups:
*10, *9, *9, *8  Blech...
--rotated with--
Wide Grip Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
*6, *5, *5
= 7 total sets

Single Arm Cable Pull Downs:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

CG Cable ROws:
200*8, 200*8, 200*8

Used straps. Felt good overall.
Will be careful with the arm...think i will use barbell for benching and less DB's overall for a while...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks liek you had a fun weekend LOL...yea drunk girls are so much harder then guys.  I deal with both alot and will pick to deal with a guy over a girl anytime!!  

Solid w/o there bud...lookin strong.  Just be carefull with the tendon don't push it.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice wo Burner  

Glad to see you in the gym.  Don't let them girls bully you around   i remember what you mean about drunk women. WoW !!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

hey Mike ... guess what?   I might be holding down air mattresses in Hedo again this summer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi B!!! 

Things are looking up for you dear


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey Mike ... guess what?   I might be holding down air mattresses in Hedo again this summer


I hate you...

pppsssstttt.....take pics!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi B!!!
> 
> Things are looking up for you dear


they are now...LOOK WHO'S HERE!
WAHOO!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Burner ,

How'd the leg wo go ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Gary!
Lemme share it w/ ya!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!
> Lemme share it w/ ya!


Well where is it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

22 Mar, 05
LEGS!
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*5 // 405*3 (only did partial: set safety bar high, got about 45 degree angle out of it. Not bad, failed on 4th rep..so I knew it wsa HEAVY! 

Leg Press:
4*540*12
**Could have gone heavier, but was running out of plates in the vacinity. Don't know what happened to the 100lb'ers..besides..even with the heavy squats..my legs just weren't 'feeling it'...sure that will be different later.. 

Leg Ext.:
4*120*8
---compound set---
Leg Curl:
4*120*10

***end.

Friend stood me up again. pissed me off. I was ready to go by 7:30..he didn't call until 10pm..said he wsa on his way..then never showed up. I could have been in bed earlier...think I will just go do my chest workout on my own this afternoon solo. I understand he has family committments..but I am also used to him running his 'show' on his schedule, adn that does not always mean that is is compatible with my time table...

Today is chest. I will be sticking w/ bar bells and maybe a cybex machine. Depending on how they feel, maybe some LIGHT curls...maybe not.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

I used to train with a friend like that.  I just said fuck it, and told him what time I would be there.. if he wanted to show, cool.  If not, I wasnt waiting.

Nice squats man!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah....I am about the same..he is outta here this weekend. I am gonna go w/ him tonight.

Thanks! I think that every two weeks I am gonna set that bar again and do the 405..if I fail..set it on the bar..then take a minute and try to squat it back up...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner,

Hell of a wo bud   heavy !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Damn bro!!  405 is a nice squat!!  Good idea to keep trying at it...you wont get use to the weight if ya don't keep trying it IMO.  

I use to train with someone like that...starts to piss ya off after a while!  I can only train solo or with my cousin.  A-I dont trust anyone else and B-I don't like training with anyone else really.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I hate you...
> 
> pppsssstttt.....take pics!




I always take a camera, but it never seems to get used.  The couple that is hosting the group always takes pics.  Last time we went in 2002, this guy took over 1200 pics over the week.  He was never seen without his camera.  I want to be just like him this time.  I have to find a waterproof covering for our digital, so that I won't miss out on _any_ pool happenings.  

Hey ... those are some pretty big #'s you're tossing around.    I've had only one partner and it worked out the best because we worked and lived together.  If I had a lifting partner today, I'd be the same as PreM ... I'd tell him/her, I'll be there at such and such a time.  If they make it, great, if not, I won't miss them.  I think it's hard to find someone who is dedicated enough to make workouts consistently.  Most have excuses glore.  I got the sniffles, I have to work late, I have to get up early ... etc etc etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> . I'd tell him/her, I'll be there at such and such a time.  If they make it, great, if not, I won't miss them.  I think it's hard to find someone who is dedicated enough to make workouts consistently.  Most have excuses glore.  I got the sniffles, I have to work late, I have to get up early ... etc etc etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Most have excuses glore.  I got the sniffles, I have to work late, I have to get up early ... etc etc etc.


hey...those are some of MY best excuses!

well, when he is in town..he is a busy guy..as am I. He does gol on his schedule..and is VERY 'A' type personality. If it isn't his schedule, it doens't matter. Yeah, I have ditched him before so I get mine in...


			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey ... those are some pretty big #'s you're tossing around.


Thanks, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

22 Mar 05:
CHEST:
BB Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*7, 225*10, 225*9, 275*2 ( kinda funny, I forgot friend loaded up the extra 75lbs..wasn't prepped to lift that much...and after rep 2 barely went up..my mind was so cinfused why I could not put up '225' for more than two reps, my concentration was gone)

Incline BB Bench Press:
135*10, 185*8, 225*3, 135*10

High / Medium Angle Cable Flyes:
3*50*20

*Time


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

oh..and my legs are REALLY sore today.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

I need a hot tub..and a massage...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..and my legs are REALLY sore today.


Oh really ! LOL I wonder why


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh really ! LOL I wonder why


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh really ! LOL I wonder why


Its cause he's a pansy!!  LOL just teasin bud...nice chest w/o there.  My cousin has done that to me...put a weight I wasn't ready for....slipped my mind he through the extra lbs on and I was shocked LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2005)

...there's a story coming later....you'll like it..and the best part..it is a true story!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike, is it nice weather there?  Man, it was almost 70 2 weeks ago.. now I have close to a foot of snow at my house!  And there is no end in sight..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Jake! Naw..it friggin sux right now! It has been snowing too! Cold, wet snow. My once, black car..is now...well..not!


Ran into my ex w/ her BF in the gym last night. My buddy got called back to the house to do a conference call right before we got there...so I was alone...it was a little awkward...the worst part was that they were working out 10 feet from me..I had to kinda just stand there in betwen sets and look at the ground. (I did use that time to contemplate my next set, get ramped up for it) It kinda sucked. I am not really affected by her anymore. We had been trading mails for the past two weeks...kinda seeing if there was any glimmer of hope to see if we could get back together. WEll, after I sent what was a nice, genuine compliment filled email..she picked on one point that was maybe worded wrong and ripped me on it. (I actaully had to show that email and her response to a female friend to see if I was out of line with the comment. her response? "Wow! Great email!(my mail) She's ...wow...RUN, Mike! RUN!"
I remembered that she does that: Will take something..and twist it to make it sound like I was slamming her..."oh yeah..THAT'S why I had to end it with her...duh...among other things..
It's kind aof sad, really..to see a seemingly beautiful, intelligent and wonderful person to have such issues...I almost feel bad for the new guy...if she starts playing her games with him..and I am sure she will..eventually..how long he will put up with it..(unless he likes the abuse) and dump her ass too...
I was the 4th serious, almost fiancee of hers...that failed. That sounds like a pattern to me.
Oh well...
I saw that girl I have been flirting with for a few weeks now. Now that I have no doubts in my mind..I told her last night. (didn't really have time totalk with her last night) that we need to talk...I ma gonna get that date w/ her that we had talked abouta  couple weeks ago...time to press on.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got..not one..but TWO stories! WAHOO! And..I I still have tonight to get thru!

Thursday night..there I was....
It was a BORING night! I had actually walked off my floor to geta  change of scenery. (there was still a bouncer there..and all was good..crowd was calm)
I was upstairs in the 80's bar..which was practically deserted. I was talking with a regular, when I heard a loud scream! (female)
WTF??? I took off out of the bar and into the hallway to see a really cute girl come out of the men's room. That is an automatic ejection. I took her into my arm and started to tell her that and that she had to leave. She started to shake off my arm..which started to irk me..(I began to think that I was going to have to deal with another stupid drunk girl that thought she could do what she wanted..and I am getting tired of dealing with those...3 in 3 weeks is way too much to begin with!)
I caught her arm again..and began to turn her towards me and tell her again...she was crying now and was distraught. (the little bell went off inside my head: um..Mike...something's going on here. <not much gets past me, you know>)
She said that she didn't want to be in there, that he pulled her inside. At that moment, Dave, an off duty bar back, pointed out this guy coming out of the bathroom and said that that was the guy. I called him over and told him he was gone. After one attempt to stay in..where I promptly told him would happen to him if he did not do as I said...I got him out of the club...
Thought that would be the end of it..but...NOPE.
Evidentally..the girl..WAS HIS WIFE! Went out the side, VIP door. A couple of us just happen to look out the window and saw him draggin her down the sidewalk with her head in a head lock. It took a second to see what was going on..but when she fell down and he hauled her up by that headlock..we were like: Hell NO! We ran out the door..Joe got her away from him..then he was mine...I spun him..and then used both hands and shoved back into the wall, about 4 ft. away! It was beautiful! I think his feet actually left the ground...he came back off the wall and started to say something..so I grabbed him by the throat and slammed him back into the wall..stared him in the eye..and said: Don't you fuqqin move....
By that time, a couple other bouncers had come out. I turned him over to them and went to get the two female PD officers who happened to be in the club. As soon as I told them that a guy assaulted a woman...they were off. When the one got on scene..knee in the back, and cuffs went on none too gently...was a goooooood night!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

Last night...not too much of a problem. I guess some little guy...barely 5'3" if he was lucky stole a beer, I guess..I just happened to be there at the moment, mopping up a spill. The bartender told me that he had to go. So, I sat the mop aside..and told him that he had to go to the front w/ me. After a couple, "What? I didn't do anything" statements, he finally said: Fuq y'all and poured the rest of that stolen beer onto the bar. 
Wrong choice.
I mentioned..he was maybe; 5"3'....130 - 140 pounds? I ma 5'9" 200..WTF was he thinking? I think he has small man syndrome...etiher way, I snatched him up real quick like and in a hurry into a nice hold and started to less than politely 'escort' him out of the club. His friend was there..and said that he would walk him out..so I let go..but kept a couple paces back. Then he started to talk his trash. I smiled at him. I was even 'nice' to him on the way out the door:
Good night, sir. have a pleasant evening...drive safely, it is slippery out"

I think that pissed him off even more...What do they say: Kill them w/ kindness?

not very exciting, but it was fun...and there is still tonight to deal with!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

25 Mar 05
BACK:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8

WG Pull Ups:
*10, *10, *10
Supp Grip Pull Ups: 
*10, 45*5, 45*5, 45*5  = 7 sets

WG T-Bar machine Row:
3*90*8  

WG Pull Downs:
180*7 --- felt my tendon tweaking, so I stopped, went home and took my ibuprofrin and applied my flexorall...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2005)

no really good stories from last night.....some jackass got tazered...and I MISSED it!

That's twice in a month someone got zapped..and I missed it...I have only seen it on COPS...
I think I am getting some sort of 'promotion'...
Al, (head doorman) pulls me aside last night after we closed...and told me that they were looking for a reasonably intelligent, good looking guy to take are of out VIP Martini Lounge...and I was the closest thing they had employed.. 

So, I will be working in there from now on. 
"um...Al..do I still get to throw people out?"


oh...the other night, when I 'walked' that little guy out...I guess a lot of people saw that..they thought it was funny and thought I 'snatched' him up really good...
( fellow workers and some regulars) I got a few smiles, recalls (dude! That was AWESOME!) and slaps on the shoulder...sometimes it can be a good job..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2005)

Saturday, 26 Mar 05
Delts / Tris:
Seated Cybex Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 55*6, 55*6

Seated Machine Tricep Press Downs:
90*10, 110*10, 110*10

--compound--
Seated Machine Side Laterals:
100*8, 100*8, 80*6  ( tendon was starting to tweak)

Reverse Pec Dec:
90*10, 90*10, 90*10
--compound--
Dips:
*10, *10, *10

Cybex Shrugs:
180*12, 180*12, 180*12
--compound--
Rope Press Downs:
80*10, 80*10, 80*10

**time

Kinda funny: I was gonna do one more set for shrugs..I had left the plates stil on the machine..but some slightly built guy walked up to it; looked at it..tried to do it..couldn't budge it. He looked at it quizzically..like an animal looking at something new...before stripping off the two plates and then trying it again...maybe you had to be there...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Last night...not too much of a problem. I guess some little guy...barely 5'3" if he was lucky stole a beer, I guess..I just happened to be there at the moment, mopping up a spill. The bartender told me that he had to go. So, I sat the mop aside..and told him that he had to go to the front w/ me. After a couple, "What? I didn't do anything" statements, he finally said: Fuq y'all and poured the rest of that stolen beer onto the bar.
> Wrong choice.
> I mentioned..he was maybe; 5"3'....130 - 140 pounds? I ma 5'9" 200..WTF was he thinking? I think he has small man syndrome...etiher way, I snatched him up real quick like and in a hurry into a nice hold and started to less than politely 'escort' him out of the club. His friend was there..and said that he would walk him out..so I let go..but kept a couple paces back. Then he started to talk his trash. I smiled at him. I was even 'nice' to him on the way out the door:
> Good night, sir. have a pleasant evening...drive safely, it is slippery out"
> ...



that was right out of the movie Roadhouse!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Yo wut up B!

Sounds like you had a good weekend LOL.  Gotta love a good brawl every once in a while heh.  So hows the VIP shit work?  Don't you have to be like....nice....to the people there?  That can't be fun!  Hope the pay goes up some lol.

Awsome w/o's there man....finally getting in more then one a week  j/k  You gotta love those guys that try a weight that they know wont work yet give that dumb Im baffled look after they can't move the weight.  I love watching kids at my gym do deadlifts and start with like 315 for the first set and can't move it for the life of em.  Then they strip a plate for 225 and still can't move it...then another plate to 135 and still no budge.  Then they just walk away and do some BB curls LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

You have all the fun !!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and told me that they were looking for a reasonably intelligent, good looking guy to *take are of out VIP Martini Lounge * ...and I was the closest thing they had employed..



were you drinking when you wrote this because I don't understand what the heck you were trying to say.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

"take care of our"?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "take care of our"?


 I didn't even realize he spelled things wrong I just read right over it and understood what he was getting at.  I guess I'm use to making so many mistakes its a habbit!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> were you drinking when you wrote this because I don't understand what the heck you were trying to say.


me neither..and I wrote it..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2005)

well...Sunday...SUCKED.
It got off to a good start...I got to the mall to work at the realty office. After a couple hours..there was NOBODY there...I called Dianne, my team lead and told her this and asked if I could close up and enjoy Easter. She said I could, and I was out of there like a shot! (looking back..I dhould have just stayed there...)
I went to my friend's house to borrow his GSX-R1000 sport bike. He let me ride it once in a while while he was gone. It is ridiculously fast..and I have great respect for that power. I had my jacket part of my two piece racing leather set on, helmet, gloves, jeans and regular shoes. I started the engine and let it warm up nicely while I made sure all was good to go with it. BAcked it out of the garage and rolled it down the drie tothe street where I did a final once over on it..put the bike into 1st gear and set off towards the stop sign less than 150 yards away. I was in a slight curve to the left, when I shifted into 2nd gear and gave it just a blip of throttle. I dunno if it was the hard compound, cold tire on cold asphault or what the fuq..but the back tire broke loose and started to spin. It happened so damn fast...I really still do not know what happened. I lost it (going less than 30mph) and high sided the bike. I got pitched off te bike and landed on the street in front of it. At first I was sliding, I think, then I started to do do 'log rolls'. I had to keep doing them, as the bike was behind me and was sliding right behind, tryig to run over me. (on its side) I finally came to a stop, as did the bike. I did a quick, body 'systems' check..and felt that nothing was broken. I was able to stand up and pick the bike up. I got some nice road rash on my left leg, a BUG bruise on my right leg and just all around sore. The bike.,.yeah..it's looking pretty fugly. It's gonna cost me a pretty penny to get that thing fixed...
I know...at least I am all right...yada yada..but now I have a friend pissed at me for trashing his 'baby'. I am trying to see if my insurance will cover it..or I am gonna have to out of pocket it...
It WAS a great weekend...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

That sucks man.. My friend layed his 750 down(GSXR) and he got all custom painted ferrings from a guy back east for pretty cheap.  Let me know, and I will try and find the guys name out.  Just something to look into.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn man sorry to hear about the bike...that blows.  My friend did that a few months back...doing less then 30 it kicked out from him around a turn broke his arm, collar bone, fractured his skull, some ribs, and has a few screws in his shoulder.  I'd say you got off easy with just paying for the bike LOL.  

Hows the body holding up?  Still sore or is most of it gone?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

OUCHIE !!  That sucks Burner.  But at least you are basically alright.  Guees you should of done a burn out to warm up the tires while you were still in the driveway ?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 29, 2005)

The important thing is you are ok.  Funny how that can happen even at those speeds.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

He's def. LUCKY!!!!!

how YOU doin?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey all!
I am fine. THANKS! Yeah...tellingmy buddy that I broke his 'baby' was not fun...
My insurance is gonna take care of it, so that will be good. I guess the adjuster is gonna go by the house Thursday or Friday. I told his wife to let me know when he will be there so I can be there too..or if not..try to get him to 'fluff' the price to include that custom pipe and windscreen...
I am not wearing bandages today. I think that was worse, actually. I was wearing those non-stick pads..they didn't really work. so..when I'd  sit or stand..OWIE!

I know..I am lucky overall...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

28 Mar 05:
CHEST /BIS

Incline DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*10, 100*10, 100*10, 100*10

BB Curls:
4*30*10

**shitty workout. Just took it easy...especially on biceps. They started to tweak a little..even at that low weight...
be better next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

oh..I ma going back into the AF Reserves. I have been on the inactive ready reserve list for a few years now. I figured I can get a cross train, (out of being a cop..into 'comm' ((or computers))  All I have to do is my last 14 years...then retire. (which will give me a pay check down the road) I know the job..it will be in the work shop I already work in. I know the people. It is a 'back fill' position. (I won't deploy)
AND...I look good in uniform....
bad news: I am 15 lbs over my max...I know...I am a fatty..

I go back on mids this friday and will take my running gear every night I work..and will knowck outa  couple miles at night..that should fix me up...


well, time to get outta here...y'all have a good one!
Mike


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..I ma going back into the AF Reserves. I have been on the inactive ready reserve list for a few years now. I figured I can get a cross train, (out of being a cop..into 'comm' ((or computers))  All I have to do is my last 14 years...then retire. (which will give me a pay check down the road) I know the job..it will be in the work shop I already work in. I know the people. It is a 'back fill' position. (I won't deploy)
> AND...I look good in uniform....
> bad news: I am 15 lbs over my max...I know...I am a fatty..
> 
> ...


   Thats kewl your insurance will cover it!  Lots of times they wont b/c it wasn't your vehicle.  Yea try to get him to fluff it up some man...those mods cost an arm and a leg lol.

Thats kewl that you got back into the reserves!  Sounds like fun heh....g'luck on the running!  I think I may join ya with that idea of cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2005)

Burner, what happened to real estate ? Who will keep the drunks in line ?  and protect the ladies ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2005)

I will now have....FOUR jobs...

I just got off the phone with an old high school friend. He is telling me I should check out Phoenix. I may just do that. If my realty does not take off within the next couple months...I have nothing keeping me here anymore...friends moved..parents are in good health..might be time to move on..


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn man 4 jobs? Your insane...why so many?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2005)

This I HAVE to see!!!

How are you Mike?  Hope you're doing well.....thought I would check in with you....I'm back on the boards - new journal and everything - shucks!!!

XOXO
Tam




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> AND...I look good in uniform....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man 4 jobs? Your insane...why so many?


I like a challenge?
1)Network security: primary income
2)Real Estate/mortgage: Transitioning into..still need income. See job #1
3) Bouncer: fun / get out of house / spending money
4) AF Reserve: be part of something / little extra $$ / will contribute to retirement


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> This I HAVE to see!!!
> 
> How are you Mike?  Hope you're doing well.....thought I would check in with you....I'm back on the boards - new journal and everything - shucks!!!
> 
> ...


hey you! How's my favorite texan hottie! Glad to see you finally getting back at it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Yooooo HOOOOOOO where are ya bud!  O wait you have 4 jobs you don't have the time for IM anymore


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Holla Chubs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey...I....resemble that remark...



ok...just three jobs. I got to thinking about it..and taking on another commitment a this time would not be in my best interests...I got to thinking; when was the last time I have had...fun? Not just lounge around in my house..in the dark..nekkid 'cause there was nothing to do for a few hours..but honest to goodness fun?
So, I decided against the reserves, at least for now.
I am looking forward to helping friends move out to LA at the end of the month. I am gonna take almost a week off and relax. I have emailed a couple realty houses out in the area to make appointments about the possibility of moving out there myself. I am not getting anywhere here. My parent's are here..but they are in good shape. My best friends...well, they will be in LA..nobody else keeping me here...so might as well, try a new scene, right?
I ma gonna bust my butt this summer to make as much $$ as I can so I can have $$ to live off of while I get that spun up...
I also play the lottery...or better known as: the redneck retirement plan..

Did not get to the gym this weekend. Was too busy. I was either working at one of three jobs all damn weekend. You shoulda seen this one...house I showed to a couple. The listing said it was a 'fixer-upper'...
ok..THAT was an understatement...what it needed was a gallon of gas and a match...
Tonight should be legs after I get outta here. Bad thing: I still have...(sorry) scabs on my knee..when I bend it...um..owie!
damn road rash! 
Oh, it is looking like the insurance company is gonna total the bike! WTF???? It will cost more to replace all the plastic fairings than to pay it off....oy.
yeah...friend is NOT happy...at least his loan will be paid off...I am gonna step up a little more..and pay the difference to what another '01 GSX-R 1000 sells for. (depending on what the insurance pays out.)
I think that is very fair.


----------



## Dero (Apr 4, 2005)

hey...I....resemble that remark...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

holy blast from the past! DERO!
How the hell are ya!
u doing any riding lately? I am hoping that I will FINALLY be getting my decent mtn bike this spring! I'll be sure to show u some pics of rky mtn high riding!


----------



## Dero (Apr 4, 2005)

Am doing just   Gonna start riding this wednesday,on my new,well last year's bike.
Waiting for those pics for sure!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh crap.... i just read about the bike..... Doh.... Now all the money ya gotta fork out coulda gone toward your own...
I have been riding a mates Vulcan 800. He had an op on his shoulder and wanted me to keep the bugs outta the air filter  Who am i to not help a mate out?? 
He gave me a set of thumpers to put on it.... Now the thing sounds like a Harley.... well... kinda  well.... not really.... but it does sound really fat 
It's been raining alot since i got it but it's nice on the occasional sunny day


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn Burn thats alot on your plate lately man!  You seem like your really spreading yourself thin time for some good ol' relaxation!!

Sounds like a fair deal with the bike...you paying the difference and all.  Was it damaged that bad though that it needed to be totaled??

Holy shit its Riss LOL...where the hell ya been bud?!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty much. OEM plastic is REALLY expensive. I got every piece of fairing scuffed or dinged up, as well  as the 800 - 1000 $$ yoshimira pipe and double bubble windscreen.
I was doing the same thing as you, pete...taking it out once in a while..just to ride it.
I still cannot believe that it happened! The past couple days were REALLY nice for a ride too..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Dude, buy custom ferrings...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

I bet, by the time I get it custom painted..it will be real expensive...plus, they would put it as a salvage title..and that would not go well for resale


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> pretty much. OEM plastic is REALLY expensive. I got every piece of fairing scuffed or dinged up, as well  as the 800 - 1000 $$ yoshimira pipe and double bubble windscreen.
> I was doing the same thing as you, pete...taking it out once in a while..just to ride it.
> I still cannot believe that it happened! The past couple days were REALLY nice for a ride too..


and the lesson learned is ... don't drive other people's vehicles. 

How can the bike be a write off at when you were only going 30km and just fell over?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

Typical of a bike NT.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2005)

what ris said. I would have to replace all the plastic fairings..and that costs more to replace than to total it out.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

5 April 05:
Chest / Bis...little of everything....
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*8, 120*6, 120*5 ! (Wahoo!! It's BACK!)

Bench Press:
4*225*5
--compound set--
Standing BB Curls:
65*10, 3*85*8  - Tendons started to tweak even at this light weight..   (found that if hold bar closer, felt better))

2 Position Standing Flyes: (high / level)
2*50*20

Close Grip, Supp. Gripp Pull Ups:
3*BW*10

Dips:
3*BW*10

--Made it to the damn gym after hectic weekend. Felt goooood. Kinda ego boosting; two skinny guys were watching me put up my 120's with awe. (no kidding)
--Whey did I throw in a little bit of almost everything lsat night? Well, gentle readers...I was volounteeered to drive a friend's car to Phoenix, first thing Thursday morning. That's right: I am leaving work early this evening to go home, take a np, (pack) and be on the road @ 0600. I"m gonna get to party on Friday, part of Saturday and be back on a plane at 10pm Saturday night. SHould be a nice weekend. I had even thought about looking around down there for relocating. I am also going to scout around in LA when I get there as well. (HA! I am gonna be an actor!!!!...not!)
So, I ma not gonna make it to hte gym again...until Sunday evening...oy. 
if I don't get back on-line before then, have a great rest of the week and weekend!
mike


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow!  You're actually getting out for a change!!!  Good for you!  You deserve it..............  

So...........you're gonna relocate even further away??????


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Burner ,

I'm not exactly skinny but I would watch in awe also as the 120's went up!! 
Nice wo and have a great trip.  BE CAREFUL !! Your luck with other peoples vehichles hasn't been too good lately


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo and have a great trip.  BE CAREFUL !! Your luck with other peoples vehichles hasn't been too good lately


    Cheap shot LOL

Congrats on the 120's again Burn...you shoulda paused mid set with em, looked at the skinny guys and been like "you wanna jump on I'll press you to"   You wouda really blown their minds!!

Finally takin a break from work and enjoyin yourself I see!  Bout damn time...have a blast man!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

GW likes to take cheap shots.. and if he isnt skinny, I dont know what is  

Drive safe B-man!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> GW likes to take cheap shots.. and if he isnt skinny, I dont know what is
> 
> Drive safe B-man!


Hey ! That wasn't a cheap shot   And I aint skinny   LOL  I've worked hard the past 30 years to look like this  

See ya Burner


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Just getting my cheap shot in for the day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 7, 2005)

B!!!  where ya at


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2005)

I...WUZ..in nice, sunny 80 degree ARIZONA! I got home this AM (0300) and woke up to....A FRIGGIN BLIAZZARD!!!

That's it! I'm outta here! I'm MOVING! Not this month..but maybe as soon as the end of the summer or next spring.but I am G O N E!!!
(I have some debts I have to clear up and line the pockets with the change first.)
I have friends in Phoenix that I can have cheap rent with and the same in LA. I am gong to LA to help that friend at the end of the month. I am gonna check that out too.
My friends are gone from here...I am getting TIRED of running into my ex..with that little scrub boyfriend of hers...it's just annoying..
Been here too long. 
Az was nice...will see what opportunities may exist in La.
I have stated that this is gonna be my year. It shall be. I will make it happen.
So says me, Mike on 10 April, 2005.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

Ooooo look whose popped in.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2005)

look who is talking....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

> I have stated that this is gonna be my year. It shall be. I will make it happen.
> So says me, Mike on 10 April, 2005.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

You go boy!!!   

Work it out!!

Make it happen!!

       

Lots o' jumpin' jack dudes there....I like that little guy!!  Hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

well, I am up, doing errands around the hose..gonna jump in shower, do erands around town..go to gym..then..<blech> go to work...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I am up, doing errands around the hose.....





Around the hose.....whew, don't work up a sweat or anything


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

what can I say...I like my hose. It is a nice hose. I try to keep it in good working order. You just never know when I am going to be using my hose....

Smarty pants..


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you've made up your mind!  Congrats bro.

WTF where the w/o?  You said you lifted I want proof 

Hows the diet been man...cleaning it up at all?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey DB , He must of worked out so hard he couldn't walk to the computer   I told you he is brutal to his legs


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, just postin under Gary so i can compare our avi's and make him jealous enough to wanna go back to P/RR/S


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey, just postin under Gary so i can compare our avi's and make him jealous enough to wanna go back to P/RR/S


      ahahahahaha thats so fuqed up LOL...riss your the man heh!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB , He must of worked out so hard he couldn't walk to the computer   I told you he is brutal to his legs


I think hes a pansy for not being able to hack it!  I say he doesn't stop by all week!






























...maybe that will get him in here


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

are you referring to..moi?
remember...fire man fred...I work 7 days a week..

hola fellas!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB , He must of worked out so hard he couldn't walk to the computer   I told you he is brutal to his legs


speaking of which...short...but intense:

11 April, 05:
LEGS:
SQUATS!
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, (moved safety bars to only allow partials...maybe 1/2 of full ROM to feel weight) 405*4, 405*4!

Leg Press:
4*630*10

***my legs were hurting BEFORE I even left the gym...that was a good...intense workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just got back from the gym...

12 Apr, 05:
CHEST:
Incline DB Bench Press:
55*15, 75*10, 100*8, 100*4, 100*10  

DB Bench Press:
4*80*8

Standing High Cable Flye:
3*50*10  

**2ns set of 100's...I got distracted..and lost concentration..almost droped on DB on my face...had guy spot me for last set. Ego kicked in..I had a few guys watching me..so I had to put up a few extra reps for that.. 

**Tendon wsa bugging me again..so didn't do much w/ cable flyes..
**felt like I shold ahve dome more...but didn't want to chance the damn tendon...plus also worked out..just got off phone w/ client. We are gonna look at some more homes this weekend...hope I find them a great home and get them into contract..


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

So your upset with 100 for 10....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey, just postin under Gary so i can compare our avi's and make him jealous enough to wanna go back to P/RR/S


Smart ass!!!      I think I'll do it just to show you up . But I'm gonna give you a couple more weeks head start just to make it fair


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> speaking of which...short...but intense:
> 
> 11 April, 05:
> LEGS:
> ...


so you did wo !! Nice job


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Smart ass!!!      I think I'll do it just to show you up . But I'm gonna give you a couple more weeks head start just to make it fair


Only a couple....  thats not fair.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn B...405 on the squats thats some killer weight there my man!  Pure power!  Gotta love the soreness before even leaving the gym...you know something was done right!

Nice chest w/o...whats the deal with the tendon again?  What tendon is it exactly?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> are you referring to..moi?
> remember...fire man fred...I work 7 days a week..
> 
> hola fellas!


Hey its fire man tom...not fred get it straight!

Don't give me that I work 7 days a week....well ok I'll give ya that one you deserve some slack....but dont expect it every day only the days you work


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> So your upset with 100 for 10....


naw..I was upset I almost dropped it on my face...from losing concentration after 4 reps....the 10 reps was goooooooood..


Told ya I work out once in a while, GW!


Hola, DB!
the right tendon from forearm to bicep. 
U remember the 'A-Team'? When Murdock was a fireman and sang his song, "fireman Fred?"
ok...somethings get lost in translation...

yeah...legs are muy sore today...need....hot tob..and masseuse..STAT!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hola, DB!
> the right tendon from forearm to bicep.
> U remember the 'A-Team'? When Murdock was a fireman and sang his song, "fireman Fred?"
> ok...somethings get lost in translation...
> ...


Man A-Team was before my times!  LOL.  I remember it aroudn when i was a wee little child but I never watched it.  

What is the pain in elbow....I'm guessing its jsut inflamed (tenis elbow)?

Bah humbug no masseuse LOL...just deal with the DOMS!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2005)

14 April 05
BACK:
Dead Lift:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5

Close Grip Supp Grip Pull Up:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*8
-alternate with--
Wide Grip Supp Grip Pull Ups:
BW*6, BW*6, BW*6, BW*6

BO BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 185*5, 185*5

**Time

**Might try those rack pulls next dead lift work out


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2005)

15 April 05:

Delts / Tris:
Seated DB Military Press:
30*15, 45*10, 60*8, 75*6, 75*3 (failed out)

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
30*1, 30*10, 40*5, 40*5

Bent Over Rear lateral Raise:
3*40*10

Upright Rows:
2*95*8

DB Shrugs:
2*80*10  (no straps)

Skull Crushers:/ CG Press:
2*75*10 

Incline Single Arm Extension:
3*25*8  

Tricep Extension:
3*75*10

**Time


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice job Burner!  
How's life treating ya ?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2005)

aloha!
Am ok...have a couple things I am dealing with..but then again..don't we all?
Gota get ready to set up some showings form clients...<crosses fingers> NEED this commission!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Yo B wuts up...where ya been?!  I start work full time again and you vanish.  I want you front and center private!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2005)

workin!
Let's see...I think it it was Wednesday I did chest:

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*8, 225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 275*4

Inc. DB Bench Press:
4*80*5

Decline DB Bench Press:
3*80*8

Standing HIgh / Med Cable Flyes:
3*50*20  (total reps per set)

Close Grip BB Curls:
65*10, 85*5, 85*5 
** Tendons started to tweak...stopped


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2005)

Friday, 22 April, 05
BACK:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*4, 315*4

BB Shrugs:
2*225*12, 315*5, 315*5

Alt. Grip Pull Ups:
*10, *8, *6, *6 

CG Supp. Grip Pull Ups:
3*BW*8

BB Rows:
135*10, 185*5, 185*5

**Ran into Kristen at the gym...I saw her walking past, I put on my best smile and said hey! (she was coming out of the dressing room....the guy she is dating had left.) We talked a bit a cleared up some air. I dunno...there is sill some magic there...but sometimes that is still just not enough...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

Its all just smoke and mirrors buddy.....
Focus on da gym, she's the only one that will never let you down


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
nice avi...I hate you...

I ran into this other girl that has been flirting with a litle bit form some time. I felt bad, 'cause I cuold not for the life of me...remember her name. Well...I got to check her ID....BINGO! Abbey....

We were talking about something, and as she walked off, I made some mention about her having a boyfriend..her reply was: nope. I am separated! 
WAHOO! 
So..I think I am in need of investigating this matter....

I know..its just that whenever I see Kris....damn.....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2005)

hey !!!!  You made it to the gym !!!   and may have found a female type friend     Sell any real estate  ?  that would be


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2005)

possible bad news w/ Abbey...she may have gone to the 'other side'...
that too..is worth investigating...
I ma just not having good luck w/ women...oy.
I am hoping to get a client into contract within the next couple weeks.
<cross fingers!>


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> possible bad news w/ Abbey...she may have gone to the 'other side'...
> that too..is worth investigating...
> I ma just not having good luck w/ women...oy.
> I am hoping to get a client into contract within the next couple weeks.
> <cross fingers!>


Your mission Burner , should you decide to accept it, is to turn Abbey from the "other side"   Pull out all stops, go into this mission "HOT" with extreme prejudice .  At least get her to go 50 / 50 !! LOL  You being one of them  

This post will self destruct in 5 seconds !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Your mission Burner , should you decide to accept it, is to turn Abbey from the "other side"   Pull out all stops, go into this mission "HOT" with extreme prejudice .  At least get her to go 50 / 50 !! LOL  You being one of them
> 
> This post will self destruct in 5 seconds !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Hows work bud...I bed your swamped!  Come on by and say hi now and again!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Yo Mikey.... come back, you ex whore.....


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2005)

... the otherside is good young Mikey.  I say, take GW's mission and run with it.   The result could end up being ALL good.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2005)

Hey all!
Ok...I just got back form LA about misnight on wednesday morning. WHEW! Whata  trip!
It went pretty damn good overall...highlights..I am MOVING! My interview went great! I have to round up some $$ to last for a month or so...and then should be fine.
I got to go to Muscle beach in Venice..but did not work ot..wanted to..but we did not have time...then afterwards, were drinving down Sunset Blvd...when I spotted...WILL SMITH!
We pulled over and got out of the vehicle and wlked to the area where he was giving an interview. As he walked psat, we got his attention, and we met! I got to shake his hand! IT was pretty cool..he is one of my favorite actors..so that was the high light of my trip.
Well, I have to get cleaned up and hit the road if I am gonna make the gym before work..it's been a friggin week since i have been there...good news: my tendonitis and opposite shoulder are not bugging me...guess that is good... 

will check in when I can..they totally clocked me from here at work...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

Hey man sounds like you had a BLAST!!  Awsome bro.  Congrats on all the good news and glad to hear the problemed elbow & shoulder are doing better! Im off to wash night but I'll swing by later to catch up!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

missed the @@@##(*U#$( gym again today...been over a week now since I have seen the inside of it....feeling like crap too....I do get to go tomorrow though. We'll see about Sunday..have to work in the morning and supposed to go to family's for dinner for mother's day...
I need to win the dam lottery...


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Hey Mikey, I like Will Smith too.. sweet actor!! That would'a been soo awesome to meet him!!
Don't worry bout the gym so much, if ya gonna move, sort it out when you get settled/
Nice to hear of some change for you, could be just what the doctor ordered


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Riss said it all...don't sweat the gym right now.  Just try to get your life in order and get things settled then make sure you make time for the gym then.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

thanks! But I do not have the $$ to up and boogie yet...so back tothe norm.
Ris- you woulda liked him. He seems like a normal, cool guy...just realll REALLY rich and famous..


It's odd:
I went to the gym..no..not that part..I do go from time to time..

I jumped on scale real quick. Two weeks later, no workouts..bad food...yada yada..I am 3 lbs lighter...feel fatter though..go figure...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

7 May 05:
CHEST:
Flat DB Bench Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*10, 90*8, 90*6      (but what could I expect)

Inc. DB Bench Press:
90*4, 80*8, 80*8, 80*7
--compound--
Med Grip BB Curl:
65*10, 85*6, 85*6, 85*6  (kept light to not aggrivate tendons)

Decline DB bench Press:
3*80*8

High / med Standing Cable Flyes:
50*20, 50*20

CG Cable Curl:
50*12, 50*12

*** Gonna take it easy on biceps...don't wanna get the tendons flamed up again...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Look at that another w/o!!!  Glad to see that in here LOL.

So how many jobs ya workin now...still the same?  I could have sword you said something about quiting one or somethiong...or was I just reading things?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2005)

u sword,eh? sounds painful..
just jousting...er joshing with you!

Nope, still three. Will be that way till I move. Any closings I get will either pay off debts and or just go to savings to live on when I do go.

Yeah...I try and work out once in a while...keep you on your toes...
Well, off to the family's for dinner.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u sword,eh? sounds painful..
> just jousting...er joshing with you!


  your a regular wise guy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

yo, how YOU doin'....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

He could have four jobs if he'd take me up on my offer


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

that' wouldn't be a job, my dear..it would be an adventure..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Well then call yourself a marine and saddle up


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

hooahh!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He could have four jobs if he'd take me up on my offer


Now that sounds good... do it Mikey do it!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

:d


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

9 my, 05:
LEGS:
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*12, 225*12, 225*10, 225*10

Leg Press:
4*450*15

Leg Ext:
3*120*10
--compound--
Leg Curl:
3*150*10

**Look! I did legs! Ok, 1st time in a few weeks, so I figured I would stay light na d go for reps. I was hoping to get a set or two for 15 reps..but I wussed out thru the pain/puke threshold.
**could'nt find any more 45's w/out really walking around, so kept those for reps too.
**Still do not like that leg ext. machine there..geting used to it..and the leg curls were too light...
overall, legs were a little wobbly on the way out, so guess was'nt too bad..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Nice......


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

not after reading rissole's leg workout..

Hey Tam!
How's you today? I just stopped in REAL quick..gotta eat, get cleaned up, go to gym, then be downtown to meet clients and his lenders then go to the other job...oy...
Have a super day!
Mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

WOW....busy day!  Have a good one


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Workout  Have a dreat day bud


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

well, I just got phone calls from lender of one client and from a different client..now I do not ahve time to hit the gym..before having to go visit w/ another client...sheesh! The price of income..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2005)

Bout time dem der legs get some work other then running from job to job   I'll be doing the same thing tomorrow going for reps...tired of going heavy already.

Sound like your a busy one so I'll keep it short and sweet...I'll be back later to check on todays w/o!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'll be doing the same thing tomorrow going for reps...tired of going heavy already.


Your a pussy too.....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your a pussy too.....


Funny wise guy....when I feel like going heavyu I go heavy when I feel like going light I go light.  As for today I wont be doing anything b/c my shoulder is KILLING me!  Damnt hat fat bitch at work!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

What !  


there's a wo in here !!!  LOL 

Give 'em hell Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

nope. theres' TWO workouts in here! 

and one scheduled for today!

watch out!


----------



## Erilaya (May 13, 2005)

LOOK AT YOU GO B!! awesome! 

Big smooches.

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2005)

no....LOOK who's here!!!!!!
Wher the hell have u been, E???
Glad to see ya back!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2005)

Thursday, 12 May, 05:
DELTS/Tris:
Cybex Mil. Press:
10*20, 25*10, 45*6, 45*6, 45*6  

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
20*02, 25*12, 35*5
--compound-
Skull Crushers/CG Bench Press:
3*75*12/12

Sitting BO Lateral Raise:
3*35*12
--compound-
Behind Neck Tri Press:
3*50*10  
Upright Rows:
2*95*8   (form looked a little sloppy, stopped reps short)

CG Tri Pressdowns:
3*150*10

**Weights were off..guess that's what hapens from not being in the gym...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Erilaya (May 13, 2005)

Yo B! I am always around handsome.got to check in on my fav peps!!. how have you been? I see your moving hmm .. sounds pretty awesome.. sounds actually as tho you are gettin things tight N togetha!  
rock on bubba! 

so then pray tell babes I gots to read more of your progress.. 

smiles and enjoy the weekend!

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (May 13, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>



Ya know FG if you keep showing that bum your gunna have to cum out and show the real deal at some point! snicker snicker.. (sorry could not resist!)

winks.. have a great evenin!!


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2005)

Hey Mike!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Damn man you have all the fine females in your journal....your one lucky man!!

Good lookin w/o there bud!  Are the skulls SS'ed with the cg bench?  I love doing that!!!  I use the same bar for the skulls as the bench and it REALLY fries the tri's!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2005)

hey DB!
Yeah...sometimes it is goooood being me...

Hello ladies!
THanks for stopping in!
Eri....AND Jenni...do it more often!

weekend was ok...was a blur...got flirted witha decent amount at the club...my ego is doing just fine..


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2005)

13 May, 05:
BACK:
SLDL & BB Shrugs:
4*135*10 
*have been rading other's journals about the debate of using straps or not..so I went with not..weihts went down...forearm muscles were HATING ME!

Wide Grip Pull Ups:
50 in 7 sets...   
**need to get them back to 50 in five sets..

BO BB Row:
4*135*8 
**Grip was giving

Single Arm Pully Pull Downs:
3*120*10
**Grip going..

Seated CG Pulley Rows:
3*150*10


***sit down....u are not going to believe this..I did...CARDIO! ok, only 20 minutes...but it was 20 more than I ave dome in a long time..  Now just to make it a habit... 
**Was an overall decent workout. I will try and use my straps as little as possible, as long as my tendonitis does not act up.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2005)

14 May, 05:
CHEST /Bis:
DB Incline Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*4, 100*5, 100*5  
**felt really heavy...damn..

DB Bench Press:
4*75*8
--compound--
BB Curls:
4*65*10  
**kept weights light...don't wanna hurt arms again..

Flat DB Flyes:
3*40*10
--compound--
Single Arm Concentration Curls:
3*40*5

**time


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 13 May, 05:
> ***sit down....u are not going to believe this..I did...CARDIO!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

hahaha finally gettin someone to drop straps!  I love it!!!  I think that may actually benefit you....the weights will not be as high so you wont be putting as much stress on the area....make any sense to ya?

Good lookin w/o there though bud!  Keep it up man and kick some ass!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sit down....u are not going to believe this..I did...CARDIO!





DITTO


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

yep...I like to keep my audience...riveted...

well, I misjudged my days...I did not go to the gym yesterday for my day off, but looked at the schedule..and do not have time today....I will get to go tomorrow..and then not on Wednesday...very annoying....still have not won the lottery....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

Neither have I, but I'm hoping one of us does soon....wait, you probably can't win if you don't play huh??  Guess I spend a stupid dolla and buy a stupid ticket!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

well,I was supposed to go have a beer w/ a friend of mine tonight, but bhe has to close and won't make it back in time, so I will go do my legs after I leave the office!
Gonna do my chest tomorrow...looking forward to better #'s than what I did last week...


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Yeah go Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

I'm on my way...

ok...here is my new journal. Ris inspired me. I even kept the title in tune w/ my 'call sign'...
I dun gotz me sum smartz....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47919


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sweetie

Enjoying your day off?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

hey gorgeous.;..so far...doing laundry...cleaning...taking...pics.....damn I DO look bad...


----------

